# Thousand words a day club 2013



## CoraBuhlert

We decided a while back to retire the original thousand words a day club thread and start a brand new thread for 2013, so here it is:

Anyway, I haven't faltered in my thousand words a day goal yet and wrote 1087 words on New Year's Day and 1377 words today.

So how did you do in the new year?


----------



## KGorman

Does it count if I _edited_ 1300 words yesterday?

I've been faltering lately. Finals and New Years.


----------



## ChadWilliamson

Making it so far. About 1100 the first day and just just shy of 1K yesterday, so I'm hoping everything averages out ...


----------



## MPTPGV

I did 4,550 words on New Years day, I did 7,000 words on January Second, I edited 5,000 words of other writing.


----------



## CEMartin2

Hey, it's the third and I've got just over 3000 words done- yesterday. I guess I'm in.

I find that I might write several thousand one day, then not have the time to write the next- do you guys actually write everyday?


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Can I half join?  I'm aiming for 500 words a day.  

Actually, I'm hoping that my average over the year will be 1,000 a day or higher - but 500 a day is easier to play catch up on if required and still keep on course.


----------



## Madeline Freeman

I'm aiming for 715 words a day--so if I write every day, I'll end up with 5,000 words a week. Not quite as ambitious as 1,000 words a day, but better than what I was doing before (which was 0).

Yesterday, I got 198. Better than 0.

So far today, I'm at 1,259!


----------



## Diane Patterson

I'm in. 

I mark my progress on daily habits like this with the app Habit List (which gives me a nicely satisfying chain of Xs across the calendar, encouraging me to keep it going).


----------



## Christian Price

87,789 words since Dec 1.  I'm glad you started this thread--thanks. 4,300 words logged today.


----------



## rubyscribe

I admire people who can write everyday.  I just can't.  Too much clutter in mind    I need to be relaxed and in the mood to write and that cannot be forced/planned.  This means I go days without writing a single word, but on the upside, when I do get in the mood, I can write quite a bit.


----------



## 60865

Is it possible to catch up or to count other type of writing (like the day job writing?) because if it isn't I'm 4000 words late as it is!


----------



## Diane Patterson

rubyscribe said:


> I admire people who can write everyday. I just can't. Too much clutter in mind  I need to be relaxed and in the mood to write and that cannot be forced/planned. This means I go days without writing a single word, but on the upside, when I do get in the mood, I can write quite a bit.


Not counted in my 1000 words a day are my Morning Pages. Get all the cruft out, stop thinking about it, get to the good stuff.


----------



## Madeline Freeman

1,437 and I'm calling it a night. Time to put some effort into my day job.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Madeline Freeman said:


> 1,437 and I'm calling it a night. Time to put some effort into my day job.


Rockstar! Well done, glad it went well today


----------



## Toonldy

Yippee!  I'll be here as much as I can. I'm editing my Nano book for release in Feb... wrote 5899 words of the sequel during last two weeks of Dec... and scribbled down first chapter (in some form of shorthand!) of a new novel this morning while I was vacationing with family along the oh-so-gorgeous northern California coast! Happy New Year to all and a great one!


----------



## Vukovina

I'm in!

...if we go by averages. On some days I'm on fire. On others, I need a shower.

But one-thousand/day I got covered.


----------



## Caddy

I did not write on the 1st. Between yesterday and today I wrote 8,000 + words.


----------



## ShaunaG

Fell behind checking in during Dec but I'll try to be good.

Jan 1st: 1175
Jan 2nd: 4126
Jan 3rd: 4281


----------



## Cege Smith

So far so good for 2013! I started on the next installment of my Twisted Souls series, and it feels good to be back on the writing wagon again.  

Jan. 1st: 2034
Jan. 2nd: 1049
Jan. 3rd: 1179


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats to everybody who made their 2013 word goals so far. And don't worry if you can't manage thousand words every day or if her daily goal is lower. The important thing is to get the words down and this thread is supposed to motivate us all.

Anyway, I had a really good writing day today and managed 2604 words.


----------



## Dawnchapel

I did 1.5k on january 1, missed jan 2, and then today I did three three grand. So it averages!


----------



## NRWick

I'm in! I've been trying to get 2,000 words a day, but it's just not been possible with work and such. It's actually ended up averaging to about 1,000 words a day. However, my secondary goal to write in my current WIP every day is on track, so I don't feel too bad about it.

Jan. 1: 2,416
Jan. 2: 609
Jan. 3: 1,022
Jan. 4: 1,170

Lately, I've been doing my writing at night before bed. That seems to be when I get the most done.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I've managed four days in a row of my 500 word target.  Each one is a story opening.  The idea is that I'll hopefully reach the end of the year with 365 new story starts.  Hopefully I'll have some new completed works as well.  I have enough works completed in first draft to make a respectable publishing total for the year if I can get them through edits - but I'm hoping to add some brand new work too!

I'm also doing lots of study on writing structure and technique.  That will slow me up a fair bit for now, but will hopefully pay dividends in the long run!


----------



## Christian Price

1,000 +


----------



## Sapphire

My writing year began today.  I returned from out of town yesterday afternoon.  Having taken a 2-week hiatus, I read my WIP from the beginning before adding a single word.  Today I have written 1048 additional words so I am off and running.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats to everybody for meeting their goals. 

I already wrote a wopping 3320 words today. I'll probably write some more later today, because I changed internet provider and can only get a connection via my laptop today, which isn't exactly conductive to spending more time than necessary online.


----------



## T.M.souders author

I'm definitely going to try to do this! Lately I've been procrastinating really badly. Not sure why except that I was really busy with the holidays and didn't get to write for a while then got in a rut. I have about 3000 words of my new MS written and am sitting down to write now. Here goes...


----------



## jnfr

Thanks Cora, for starting this new thread.

I wrote only 704 words on one day this week. I decided I needed to re-read and work through the first half of my novel before I know how to proceed, so I'll be back to new words next week.


----------



## Madeline Freeman

At least 1,033 today. Maybe a bit more--I accidentally shut down Scrivener in the middle of the session. But yay for 1,033!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I finished at 4868 words today. That new SF series has really gripped me.


----------



## ShaunaG

Jan 1st: 1175
Jan 2nd: 4126
Jan 3rd: 4281
Jan 4th: 3514


----------



## Toonldy

Whoo Hoo! I typed up half the short-hand words of my second WIP:
WIP #2 = 1128 (today)
WIP #1: 5899 (over Xmas)
I should be working on the latter which is a  sequel to my February Nano book. Whatever!
Good night and good luck to all!


----------



## WilliamEsmont

I'm in.


----------



## Madeline Freeman

1,004


----------



## Toonldy

So much for my exciting Saturday night.  
Words:  1773
WIP #2: 2901
WIP #1: 5899


----------



## Burrito Fart

I am trying really hard to do this. So far I am sucking it big time. At least I'm writing a little each day though.


----------



## Quiss

I've done 20,000 since Christmas, because I had that week off. 

And because I'm a pantser, not a plotter, I deleted about 1k today and rewrote it.
Yes, I should plot better, but it just doesn't work for me!


----------



## Cege Smith

Quiss said:


> I've done 20,000 since Christmas, because I had that week off.
> 
> And because I'm a pantser, not a plotter, I deleted about 1k today and rewrote it.
> Yes, I should plot better, but it just doesn't work for me!


I find that often when I plot, I end up changing a lot once I get into it. My pantser side is definitely the dominant one! I say go with what works for you. 

My stats:
Yesterday: 1500 
Today: 8644

I finished the first draft of my first romantic short- which I said I was going to get done before I went to bed if it killed me. So far, 2013 is treating me well!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I average 2,500 - 5,000 a day, but report it in the Author Support Thread, which has been clocking in author progress and discussions for 3 years or so now. (See the Threadopedia)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats again to everybody who made their goal. 

I wrote a whopping 4646 words today.

Edward, this thread is a continuation of the thousand words a day club thread that J.R. Tomlin started sometime last year.


----------



## Quiss

Nice work with the word count, Cora

Hey, I had 126 freebie downloads in Germany with this 2-day promo. I'm guessing mostly because of Susanne's xtme.de site.
Twice what I saw in the UK.


----------



## NRWick

I've got to get this MS rocked out. I booked with an editor, so now I have a real deadline. I'm on a roll, but worried my word count is going to come up a lot shorter than anticipated.

But, I did 1,767 today! So yeay!


----------



## Madeline Freeman

Only 258 today. Better than zero. And, averaged out, I'm still hitting my 715 word/day goal. Now, to keep it going...


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I missed the first couple of days due to it being new year and all that.

Since then it has been;
3rd; 1004
4th; 1032
5th; 1076
6th; 822
7th; 1744 (Hope to hit 2500-3000 by end of day)


----------



## Caddy

I ended up with 12,000 in 3 days last week.  This week I hope to get 18,000.  That would give me 60,000, approx. half way through first draft of last book in series.  We'll see!


----------



## Quiss

3k today!  That means I'm good for the next two days, eh?
I have to put in more on the weekends, what with the day job and all.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Still going strong with 3903 words today.


----------



## the quiet one

After a holiday break, I'm getting back in the swing of things. 1,024 today. Going to shoot for a better total tomorrow.


----------



## Toonldy

Between my two WIP's, I skimmed by today with 1115 words.  I truly can't believe I'm juggling a major edit of my soon to be released novel plus the two WIP's.. one of which is a sequel and the other brand new.  So here's the breakdown

WIP # 1: 
New Words=531
Total= 6430

WIP #2
New Words=584
Total= 3485

Good night and good luck to all!


----------



## Dawnchapel

My daily average since the start of the year has been 1.6k/day, though I missed a day and was below 1k on one of those days. Other days were 2-3k, though.

Will check in again next Sunday!


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I'm still on track for my target of a story opening a day & at least 500 words.  In fact, my daily average is currently 735 words.  

So, as expected, a lower target is working well for me.  The story opening is usually good for all of that 500 word target - except for days like today where I didn't like the idea much, so I did 300 words and then switched to writing more on a previous story opening that I am more enthusiastic about.

I'm using Scrivener, so I can use the tools to track how many words I've written even if I jump around within the project.  I've set up a separate text file for each day of the year & I'm summarising on the index cards, and tagging each idea as I go according to how inspired I am to write more of it.  That way I can view the cork board for each month and easily spot the ideas that I want to pull out and work on.


----------



## writergirlNC

I'm in. I wrote at least 1,000 words yesterday, probably more. Thought about taking my laptop to work and writing on my lunch hour.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Did 3026 words today, which makes up for Jan 1-2.  Now to keep it up


----------



## Spinneyhead

Last year I averaged 168.55 words a day, which was far too low.  I want to at least double that this year, preferably 500, with a stretch aim of 1000.

After a day off yesterday and 997 this morning I'm currently at 844.71.  Hopefully I can push that up a bit later.

Right now I'm in the home straight of a story that I've been meaning to finish for a while (third and final part of a serial story) so it's a bit easier to keep up the momentum.


----------



## Craig Halloran

I'm in as of the end of last year.  2200 words yesterday.  44,000 since early december.


----------



## NRWick

I'm feeling super defeated right now because I didn't write at all yesterday. I had too much work. And today is seeming to go the same way. I'm also exhausted today and just want to nap.

There are some really great word counts here though!


----------



## ShaunaG

Jan 1st: 1175
Jan 2nd: 4126
Jan 3rd: 4281
Jan 4th: 3514
Jan 5th: Day off
Jan 6th: Day off
Jan 7th: 4118


----------



## Madeline

Jan 1: Hangover Day
Jan 2: 4,321
Jan 3: 1121
Jan 4: 1799
Jan 5: 1532
Jan 6: 2801
Jan 7: 1060


----------



## L.E. Parin

this thread has inspired me!  I started on the 4th and have ~2600 words so far typed out on my kindle fire while lying next to my sleeping baby (since he discovered separation anxiety and two feet away on the computer is too far away)!  I'm forming a love-hate relationship with the fire HD' s autocorrect


----------



## Madeline Freeman

1090 today. Not bad for the first week back at work. And I had one of those moments where a character kind of takes over a scene. I like those!!


----------



## the quiet one

1,211 today. I took a peek at yesterday's output and wasn't happy, and decided to redo it. Much happier with the new words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2860 words for me today. The words are still flowing on the new SF novella.


----------



## NRWick

Okay, no more whining from me. Instead, I stayed up much later than I should have and wrote 685 words. I feel slightly better since I for sure thought I was going to write zero again. Booyah!


----------



## Starfire

So far I've hit goal+ on 5 of 7 days, and I've averaged 1657/day for all 7 days. I'm very pleased! 2883 today.

Thank you for this thread


----------



## JRTomlin

I haven't been posting but I have been hitting my goal pretty regularly.

However, tell me this... Does it count as hitting your day's goal if you don't hit it until after midnight?


----------



## Starfire

JRTomlin said:


> Does it count as hitting your day's goal if you don't hit it until after midnight?


Growing up with someone who worked the graveyard shift, I'd say the end of the day is when you've finished working and gone to bed...unless you don't want to do it that way! *g*


----------



## JRTomlin

Starfire said:


> Growing up with someone who worked the graveyard shift, I'd say the end of the day is when you've finished working and gone to bed...unless you don't want to do it that way! *g*


Hey it works for me. Anyway, it's not much after midnight here and I just hit my goal for the day.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

2045 for the day, bringing the 8 day total to 9005.

Next couple of days may be a bit slow given I'm spending 6 hours travelling to the other side of Australia which will muck up the old body clock and sleep patterns and will also mena less time available to write in.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Am shattered & feel like cr*p today - but I did the story opening for the day & made my word count, yay!   

My resolution to struggle on through even when it's not a 'good day' for writing is still intact (though today was the biggest test it's faced so far this year.)  I'm now on the whiskey to try to kill off the cold germs & am belatedly trying to get my note-taking quota for the day done for the online course I'm doing.  As soon as that's done, I'll be off to bed & I'll type my notes up tomorrow!  

Well done everyone who's hit their word counts.  And yes, for what it's worth, I believe that the day ends when you go to bed.  Unless it's NaNoWriMo, in which case, the day ends when your regional settings on their website say it does.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Going to have to call it for day 9 at 1036, as have to finish getting ready for a plane trip.  Yearly running total at 10041.


----------



## Sapphire

Not quite on target here.
1363 Friday (previously reported)
832 Saturday
582 Sunday
378 Monday
1408 Tuesday
That's a total 4563 which averages out at only 912.
More consistency is the order of the day.  Then overages will be the cream on the top.


----------



## Madeline Freeman

726 today. I need to do some mental planning before tomorrow. And perhaps drink a little less rum.


----------



## Toonldy

Zippo for me yesterday. And almost zippo again today until I forced myself this evening to write. I managed 1886 words on WIP#1 bringing the total to 8326. YAY! The 10,000 milestone is in sight! WIP#2 sits at 3487 words. Now, I'm treating myself to a big glass of wine!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Ah, but rum is good. Though I prefer it after I've put in my daily wordcount. And IMO anything written before you go to bed counts.

Hope you'll feel better soon, Zelah.

I managed 2502 words today.


----------



## the quiet one

1,492 today. I think I've finally got this first chapter working the way I need it to work, and the springboard is now there for the rest of the story to unfold.


----------



## ShaunaG

Jan 1st: 1175
Jan 2nd: 4126
Jan 3rd: 4281
Jan 4th: 3514
Jan 5th: Day off
Jan 6th: Day off
Jan 7th: 4118
Jan 8th: 4001


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

Since the new year:

1/1 - 1400
1/2 - 3500
1/3 - 5000
1/4 - 6600
1/5 - 2800
1/6 - 1000
1/7 - 1000
1/8 - 3200

I can't keep this up--this is in the second half of a first draft, and I've got all the characters and plot down and ready to roll--but I'm hoping to do 500-600K of published work this year, so it's a nice start.

Incidentally, I started tracking my daily word count in August after being inspired by SM Reine, who's a model of productivity. It's really helped me stay focused long-term.


----------



## Toonldy

Shauna~ Totally amazing word counts! Congrats! And  I love the new profile picture! ~els


----------



## Genesis Blue

Can I join a bit late? I've actually written well over a thousand words a day since the first, but haven't kept track (and they weren't on books every day, most were written on articles and Squidoo lenses) but I will from now on. I wrote 2,737 yesterday.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I'm also joining in a bit late. I've got a goal of 100.000 words this year but if I sit down to write each day I usually get over 1K done.

I'm on 7k words now, on the 9th, though I missed the 1st and the 4th for writing.

I just really need to keep to making 1 or 2 hours of time each day for writing.


----------



## Madeline Freeman

1,006 tonight. Since the second, I've written a total of 6,722 words--which is more than my 5,000 word a week goal. Feels good!


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Madeline Freeman said:


> 1,006 tonight. Since the second, I've written a total of 6,722 words--which is more than my 5,000 word a week goal. Feels good!


YES!! All the better because they were hard-fought words. Proud of you!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

I'm waiting for beta readers for the book I wrote for NaNoWriMo and pulled out the book I've been avoiding for an entire year. Wrote 1000 words on it today. Thinking I'm going to try to do that tomorrow too!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I'm excited to see we're doing the thousand words club again in 2013. I can't join in yet - my family's all getting over the flu - but in a week or so I'm looking forward to starting.


----------



## Guest

Hello there I'm new to this site, and thought I would like to join in with this word count commitment here. I just started writing my second novel today and wrote 1,275 words


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome to KB and to this thread, Shane. 

Dara, hope you and your family will be better soon. And as always, congrats to everyone who made their word goal.

I wrote 1855 words today.


----------



## ElHawk

Wrote over 4000 today like a boss!  Hoping to double that tomorrow; we'll see how it goes.


----------



## the quiet one

1,192 today. A bit slower pace while I get the initial framework down, and then the words should really start flowing. That's when the big numbers happen.


----------



## ShaunaG

Jan 1st: 1175
Jan 2nd: 4126
Jan 3rd: 4281
Jan 4th: 3514
Jan 5th: Day off
Jan 6th: Day off
Jan 7th: 4118
Jan 8th: 4001
Jan 9th: 3003

And double thanks Toonldy!


----------



## Toonldy

Yippee. I made my goal today of crossing the 10,000 word milestone with one of my WIP's
Word Count WIP # 1= 1679
Total Words WIP # #= 10,004

Craziness on my end. Promoting my successful (yay!)erom series, editing my next erom, writing two more books, and facing  jury next week. Grrrr! Oh yeah, there's the fourteen-old, over critical  twin daughters, FUN!??!!!  *Grimace.*

OK. I'm corking the whine. A big cyber hug to Dara, Shauna, and Sarah. And Alex. Welcome back...  I *heart* you all.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

only 1600 words today... I wanted to do more but I'm at the point where I'm gonna have to decide to make this into two 25-30K novella's or make it into one longer book
The story line from this point onward kind of depends on that..


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

1000 words today, bringing the total to 6000. 

Keep up the good work, everyone!


----------



## MPTPGV

I caught the flu, but still managing to eck out a thousand or so words... I'm editing as well, so it's mostly adding a thousand or so words to my writing.  The real writing will start in the weekend when I bring my outlines to life.


----------



## jnfr

I continue with my halfway-through review, edit, and planning this week. Next week, back to new words.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

The trip and getting settled in and what not totally knocked me off schedule - zero words done yesterday. 

Will have to make up for it today.


----------



## Madeline Freeman

528 words tonight.


----------



## Toonldy

Aagh! I'm struggling. I'm a little over 600. It's 8:00p PST... four hours to make the goal... 

ADDED:  9:36p PST Phew!  Painfully made it to 11,115 words on WIP# 1. 

Today's WC= 1111. Cool number

Now, I'm drinking a big glass of red and reading a book.

Good night and good luck  to all.


----------



## ShaunaG

Jan 1st: 1175
Jan 2nd: 4126
Jan 3rd: 4281
Jan 4th: 3514
Jan 5th: Day off
Jan 6th: Day off
Jan 7th: 4118
Jan 8th: 4001
Jan 9th: 3003
Jan 10th: 5050


----------



## Guest

1147 words today. All of them good


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1512 words for me today.


----------



## NRWick

Well, I haven't been doing as much as I was supposed to or need to, but I'm doing what I can considering all of the "day job" work I've been having to do.

Day 1:  2,416
Day 2:  609
Day 3:  1,022
Day 4:  1,170
Day 5:  1,767
Day 6:  0
Day 7:  658
Day 8:  531
Day 9:  517
Day 10: 1,329

I need to learn how to write 1000 words an hour or something. That'd be sweet.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I'm still going.  11 days in a row with a story opener & at least 500 words written.  It's having to write a new story opening every day that is making it really tough for me at the moment.  Not coming up with the idea - just that story openings are always the hardest part to write (for me anyway) - and I have to go through that every day!  Ah well, it will be good for me.  Plus, when I finish I'll have a load of story openings already written.

I'm currently sitting on 7,687 words, which is an average of 699 words a day, which is almost 200 words a day over my goal.


----------



## ShaunaG

Jan 1st: 1175
Jan 2nd: 4126
Jan 3rd: 4281
Jan 4th: 3514
Jan 5th: Day off
Jan 6th: Day off
Jan 7th: 4118
Jan 8th: 4001
Jan 9th: 3003
Jan 10th: 5050
Jan 11th: 5314 - Finished the book!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Well done, Shauna. The day you finish a book is the greatest day in an authors life 

1629 words for me today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your book, Shauna.

I had somewhat tough going today, but I still managed 1113 words today.


----------



## Lefty

I've done 2,000 YTD. 654 tonight. The main point is that I've done _something_ four days in a row.


----------



## Madeline Freeman

Only 337 Friday night. Apparently the week took more out of me than I realized, because I couldn't stay awake. When I reread part of what I wrote last night, I realized I started talking about my daughter instead of the characters. Whoops!

Tonight, 860 so far. Maybe more later, but I feel the sleepiness creeping in.


----------



## Toonldy

I'm a mess. But a good mess. I'm juggling three books at once. Tonight I was inspired  and worked on WIP# 2
WIP WC # 2= 1068
Total Words= 4553.
I have a completed WIP (an erom, a NANO)which I need to edit...it's sequel, which I'm writing, and this entirely new erom. So three books.
*Rolling eyes*
Good night and good luck to all.


----------



## Guest

1865 today


----------



## Cege Smith

Congrats on finishing your book, Shauna!! YAY!! I love that feeling.  

I'm definitely using Saturdays as my power days so far.  I wrote 10,156 words today and wrapped up the first draft of my newest short story. I am alternating between working on the next installment of one of my series and short stories in a new genre under a new pen name. So far so good- I've been writing every day so far in January on something.


----------



## Caddy

Found a natural stopping point for halfway at 57,575 words. I did almost 16,000 this week. About half done with first rough draft of book five.


----------



## the quiet one

Took the last few days to do some outlining, which is odd for a natural pantser like me. Mind you, it's basically 2 sentences per chapter, but it's far more than I've worked with before.

Today I started writing again and churned out 1,867 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1335 words for me today.


----------



## Guest

Today I wrote 1754 words  I've been writing a chapter a day so far.

6/50 Chapters complete.


----------



## Toonldy

Only 650 uninspired words for me today on WIP #2.  But I suppose some words are better than none.  
WC/WIP #2= 5203

PS Added another  300 uninspired words to WIP #1 @
WC/WIP #1= 11, 115

Total WC = 950

I will try to make it to 1000. *Rolling eyes*


----------



## Madeline Freeman

720. It's way past my bedtime... I hope it doesn't come back to haunt me!


----------



## JRTomlin

I don't pop into this thread every day although I probably should. 

I mostly do 1000 words every day and have done more like 1500 today. I was slowed down for a few days by that pesky cup of coffee I fed to my laptop though.


----------



## the quiet one

1,078 today. Need to pick my pace up.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1116 words for me today.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I did 400 words last night, but that was after not writing for 2 days
Today I'm cutting the past 5K or so and start over. I realised that part of the reason I didn't want to write was because I went wrong somewhere and now it turned into teenage drama rather than 25 year olds who want to try starting a relationship...


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Story openings done: *14/14*

Days I've hit my 500 word minimum daily goal: *14/14*

Total wordcount so far: *9,228 *

Average daily wordcount: *659*

So, my wordcount isn't as impressive as most of those on here (well done everyone!), but I'm still on track.


----------



## ShaunaG

Jan 1st: 1175                    Jan 12th: Day off
Jan 2nd: 4126                  Jan 13th: Day off
Jan 3rd: 4281                    Jan 14th: 4508
Jan 4th: 3514
Jan 5th: Day off
Jan 6th: Day off
Jan 7th: 4118
Jan 8th: 4001
Jan 9th: 3003
Jan 10th: 5050
Jan 11th: 5314


----------



## the quiet one

Squeaking in with 1,009 words today.


----------



## Guest

Well done everyone. Nice to see all the different systems  

2492 words today.

8/50 Chapters Complete.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I managed 1418 words today.


----------



## Toonldy

A good day word-wise, but so not sure if these words will stay.

Total Words=2448
Breakdown:
WIP #1= 665 words. WC=11,780
WIP # 2= 1783. WC=6136

I should be editing the 45,000-word sequel to WIP#1, but I'm procrastinating.
And I start jury duty tomorrow. Aaagh!

Good night and good luck to all.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I totally cut all I had (around 18-20K) and am now outlining the story again as a trilogy, I totally lost the skill to just start writing because I just end up writing too much in too few words.

But first I'm gonna check the edits from my editor for my coming release and make all that so I won't have to worry about the next few releases apart from some marketing.


----------



## Toonldy

Jury duty! Wrote my smut in between being interrogated for eligibility for murder trial! 
WC= 869
WIP #2= 6996

Will update if I sneak in  more words. Even to 7000 total.
Final Update:  10:45PSY
Made it!
WC=1042
WIP=7178

Thank you, 1000 Words a Day'rs. This thread pushes me and makes me accountable. Good night and Good luck to all.


----------



## the quiet one

1,023 so far today. Thinking I'll keep going...


----------



## Cege Smith

Toonldy said:


> Jury duty! Wrote my smut in between being interrogated for eligibility for murder trial!
> WC= 755
> WIP #2= 6879
> 
> Will update if I sneak in more words.


That's awesome. Way to still be productive!! 

I got in 2038 words today. (Had to make up for the 332 words yesterday.)
I've totaled it up, and I've written 35,796 words so far in 2013. I'm the little engine who could!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Toonldy said:


> Jury duty! Wrote my smut in between being interrogated for eligibility for murder trial!
> WC= 755
> WIP #2= 6879
> 
> Will update if I sneak in more words.


That's awesome, Toonlady. There's nothing like writing sex scenes in unsuitable settings. I once wrote a sex scene in school, while my students were writing a test.

I wrote 1586 words today. Now actual smut, but a couple of suggestive looks.


----------



## ShaunaG

Jan 1st: 1175                    Jan 12th: Day off
Jan 2nd: 4126                  Jan 13th: Day off
Jan 3rd: 4281                    Jan 14th: 4508
Jan 4th: 3514                    Jan 15th: 4007
Jan 5th: Day off
Jan 6th: Day off
Jan 7th: 4118
Jan 8th: 4001
Jan 9th: 3003
Jan 10th: 5050
Jan 11th: 5314


----------



## Toonldy

LOL, Cege and Cora! This thread keeps me accountable and I'm so grateful for that! Night! Must face another murderous day!


----------



## jnfr

I took about a week and a half to review the first half of my mss. and think about how the rest of the book will work out. Not actually outlining, but at least a list of scenes coming up and a list of the endpoints I need to get to. That worked really well for me.

Felt a bit stiff jumping back into new words today, but warmed up and finished 1068, for a total of 38648 on the book so far. Very pleased.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Despite the business of the last week (going on holidays, seeing the sights, lack of computer/net access, getting engaged) I've still managed to squeeze in some writing.

Last little bit has been;
Jan 11; 1211
Jan 12; 1047
Jan 13; 1045
Jan 14; 993
Jan 15; 1221
Jan 16; 756

Total for month to date; 16314


----------



## ShaunaG

Jan 1st: 1175                    Jan 12th: Day off
Jan 2nd: 4126                  Jan 13th: Day off
Jan 3rd: 4281                    Jan 14th: 4508
Jan 4th: 3514                    Jan 15th: 4007
Jan 5th: Day off                Jan 16th: 3660
Jan 6th: Day off
Jan 7th: 4118
Jan 8th: 4001
Jan 9th: 3003
Jan 10th: 5050
Jan 11th: 5314


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on the engagement, A.S.

I had a very tiring day today and only wrote 1093 words, but I'm still on track anyway.


----------



## Toonldy

No words for me today. Got dismissed from the murder trial jury duty by the prosecutor! LOL! Must have thought a crime of passion. I'm beat! Drinking wine instead of inking words. Tomorrow, I'll probably begin my edit on my NANO book...so not sure how often I'll be here. Editing and writing at the same time has consistently worked for me...so fingers crossed I'll be here more often than not.  Good night and good luck to all.


----------



## the quiet one

Congrats on the engagement, A.S.!

Shauna - those word counts are incredible. Fantastic work!

Me... a lowly 1,126 today. Admittedly, this is normal (he says, having written a grand total of 3 books, or 4 if you count the not-published NaNo work). I start off at a modest pace as I get the early framework in place, and then start cranking out far higher totals as I get deeper into the novel. Hope that trend continues with this one.


----------



## Sapphire

Congrats to A.S. on the engagement.  Does she know about writers' strange ways?


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Congratulations to you on the engagement, A.S.  

I'm still on track with a story opening & a minimum of 500 words a day.  At least five days so far (including yesterday) I'd have written off last year as days that I was too exhausted to work.  It's a good reminder that I can manage more than I think I can if I make myself do the work anyway!


----------



## markobeezy

1059 painful words so far today...I'd like to reach 2500 by this evening, my 2-year old son permitting


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Sapphire said:


> Congrats to A.S. on the engagement. Does she know about writers' strange ways?


She wants to be one too, so she understands.

End total yesterday was around 2300 words - about half of rough draft and half rewriting the first part of that rough draft.

Some days I feel I'm cheating on the total written. My method is to dash our a rough draft and then later on total rewrite it, flesh it out from its bare form and improve on it. That generally adds 50-100% to the length. Does kind of mean that for all the writing I do, not as much is produced as could be.


----------



## jnfr

Congrats A.S.! I count my words by subtracting yesterday's total at day's end from today's total at day's end. If I erase stuff I end up with negative words until I write more 

Today only 847 words. Having a bad attack of the Evil Internal Editor, that one that goes "that sucks, that sucks" at everything I draft. Always slows me down when she shows up.


----------



## Spinneyhead

2027 today, but only 656.65 per day for the year to date.

I'm going to aim to keep the average over 500 because all the other commitments mean I don't often get to have days as productive as today.


----------



## the quiet one

I did two "word sprints" today, one for 60 minutes and one for 30 minutes. The 60 minute version got interrupted and netted out only 45 minutes of actual writing. But I did get to 2,372 words for the day. It seems to be a good technique. I added accountability by tracking my effort on Twitter.


----------



## Lefty

816. Pretty good for me.


----------



## Toonldy

Holy Cow! I had no intention of writing words today. Woke up with the thought of editing my NANO. Not! A great, post-jury writing day.

WC=2047
WIP#2= 9225.

Made up for not writing a word yesterday. Milestone 10,000 words in sight. Moreover, I finally figured out the secret my MC is hiding... which is a good thing since the book is entitled XXXXXX's Secret.  LOL! These are the  terrifying drawbacks and exciting breakthroughs of being a pantster.

I actually jotted down lots of words for my next chapter, but I'll let those flow into tomorrow's WC. I would write more now, but promised I'd be a fellow KB'r beta reader. Off to reading.

Good night and good luck to all. And PS, Congrats A.S. on the engagement!


----------



## ShaunaG

Jan 1st: 1175                    Jan 12th: Day off
Jan 2nd: 4126                  Jan 13th: Day off
Jan 3rd: 4281                    Jan 14th: 4508
Jan 4th: 3514                    Jan 15th: 4007
Jan 5th: Day off                Jan 16th: 3660
Jan 6th: Day off                Jan 17th: 4056 (crossed the 50k mark for the month  )
Jan 7th: 4118
Jan 8th: 4001
Jan 9th: 3003
Jan 10th: 5050
Jan 11th: 5314


----------



## Toonldy

Wowzer! You rock and inspire, Shauna!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1760 words today.


----------



## A. Rosaria

I'll try write at least 1k words from today on. (actually started yesterday, 1286 words) I noticed I write much more once I set a target, without one I start loafing off.


----------



## dalya

I've had a lot of days off from writing this month, but I managed 3,145 today. 900 of those words were on tread-puter!


----------



## Guest

Ah my lovely 1000 words a day club 2013.......I found you!   

Congrats to all of you who have started the new year with such enthusiam.  And Dalya.....the tread-puter!!  I love it but my writing would be full of even more mistakes than it is now before the edit if I was rolling around on that thing!  I still want one though!  New thread suggestion- strangest places that you write, 2013!

I found you all though a little too late.  I finished my first 71000 word draft this morning!  I am having the weekend off and starting editing this coming monday, so I'll log my edit count instead  

Happy writing chaps!


----------



## ShaunaG

Toonldy said:


> Wowzer! You rock and inspire, Shauna!


Thanks darlin!

Jan 1st: 1175 Jan 12th: Day off
Jan 2nd: 4126 Jan 13th: Day off
Jan 3rd: 4281 Jan 14th: 4508
Jan 4th: 3514 Jan 15th: 4007
Jan 5th: Day off Jan 16th: 3660
Jan 6th: Day off Jan 17th: 4056
Jan 7th: 4118 Jan 18th: 5037
Jan 8th: 4001
Jan 9th: 3003
Jan 10th: 5050
Jan 11th: 5314


----------



## Mathew Reuther

I'm in that club, just failing a bit.  Currently 14,773 new words (I don't count revision words) . . .


----------



## Toonldy

Another stellar day, at least for me.
WC= 2315
WIP#2 = 11,600

I would write more words, but  need to finish (Beta-read) a fellow WC'rs book. Love it so far!

And I still need to edit my NANO and complete the sequel (WIP  #1) Not sure what will be my next book! Aagh! Decisions! So much drama! So much confusion!

Good night and good luck  to all.

PS Michelle, how lovely to see you back here. Hope you'll be an active participant soon. Congrats on your new first draft!  Warm best~ els


----------



## Burrito Fart

1,027!  My first thousand word day this week!


----------



## WG McCabe

Just finished cranking out a 5500 word short in the last two hours. Yay me.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Great treadputer, Dalya. Good to have you back, Michelle. And of course, congrats to everybody who made their wordcount goal these past few days.

I wrote 1476 words today.


----------



## A. Rosaria

Jan 18th, I barely reached 1029 words. God, did like 3 hours to get there. I turned out to be slower than a snail. Thinking laboriously about each sentence and producing worst crap than I normally do. Today going a little better.


----------



## Toonldy

WC: 1062
WIP #2: 12,662

So much for my exciting Sat night... and I didn't even have kids to deal with as they're doing a sleepover.
I NEED to edit my NANO but procrastinating with new WIP's Aagh!

Good luck and good night to all.


----------



## the quiet one

2,019 today. That brings my two day average to... 1,109. Yes, my Friday was spectacularly unspectacular on the writing side. 

For some reason I'm having a more difficult time not editing as I write with this novel. That naturally slows the word count down, but _should_ speed up the editing process. Time will tell. Still a relative newbie at all of this.


----------



## Quiss

Just over 2200 today.  Also got a lot of work done on my brand-spankin' new web site.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wrote 1603 words today.


----------



## Lefty

800


----------



## dalya

I've been on the computer most of the day, but the only fiction (besides my hilarious and not-true KB posts) was 1300 words. BUT! This happened on tread-puter. So I burned off about half the M&Ms I ate today.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Have now hit my 500 word story opener target each day for 20 days running.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Yesterday's total output was 1043 new words on the rough draft and 786 of rewrites.  I had hoped to do more but the fiancee wanted to spend some time together.


----------



## Toonldy

Worked on WIP#2
WC= 1836
TOTAL=14,500

Updated


----------



## Cege Smith

4325 words so far to finish the first draft of my newest novelette.

I finished that way early than I expected, so I have no idea what to do with myself. I'll probably start putting down some words on the next one.  Or watch a Supernatural episode.


----------



## the quiet one

cegesmith: Congrats on completing your first draft!



Dalya said:


> I've been on the computer most of the day, but the only fiction (besides my hilarious and not-true KB posts) was 1300 words. BUT! This happened on tread-puter. So I burned off about half the M&Ms I ate today.


I am feeling like such an outsider not having a tread-puter. I think I might try graduating to a standing desk first. Even that might take more coordination that I can manage. But at least I can't fall down in the process. Maybe. 

Rather liking these "word sprints." One 30 minute sprint yielded 1,086 words. May try another one in a bit. I put them on Twitter as means of holding myself accountable for completing them.


----------



## Guest

I've been totally slack. Sweeping it under the carpet for now  

Today 997 words.

I will do better tomorrow.


9/50 Chapters Complete

Update: 1828 words complete

10/50 Chapters Complete


----------



## SBJones

Been dealing with the release of my third book on Christmas.  Print copies just arrived on Friday and today was the first day of the year I finally sat down and typed.  It was for a short four hours after I took a nap, but it was productive.  Just shy of 5,000 words.  I finished the rough draft of the fifth episode of my twenty two episode series.  It clocked in at just a touch over 11k words.  That seemed like a good spot to stop and watch some football.


----------



## Cege Smith

Thanks, Alex!!

I decided to forgo Netflix and keep writing while the muse was with me. End result? 10,066 words for today. Caffeine is my friend.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1624 words for me today, most of those on something I am not actually supposed to write at the moment.


----------



## the quiet one

cegesmith said:


> Thanks, Alex!!
> 
> I decided to forgo Netflix and keep writing while the muse was with me. End result? 10,066 words for today. Caffeine is my friend.


This caffeine muse is a powerful friend indeed.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

726 for me (I'm aiming for 500 a day.)  If my son naps later then I might try to re-write the opening to my novel as well - which, as I plan to ditch the existing scene/s and re-write them from scratch, I'll probably count towards my daily total too.  

I've just hacked 10,000 words off the start of my novel.  I just feel as if they aren't part of the main story.  So, I'm going back to starting it where the original screenplay I wrote started & ditching the backstory for the girls & the guys.  I'll be covering a chunk of the guys' backstory in a future prequel anyway.  I doubt I'll be able to use any of the material I'm cutting - but it gives me a better idea of what they were like in their youth for when I come to write the prequel.


----------



## Sapphire

I believe I am forced to resign from the 1000 words a day club.  I am so far off the mark that there's not catching up, no mattere how I try to average the numbers.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Yesterday's total was around 755 words of rough draft and 1220 of rewrites.  Starting from now I'm going to properly differentiate between the two.

Yesterday could have been far, far better.  I'd done all that in the early morning (I tend to be an early riser).  By 9:30am I think.  After that my fiancee wanted me to meet some friends of hers.  Both outings ended up going much longer than planned, and the time in between got taken up with trying to nail down a date for the wedding, and whereabouts it will take place, as well as trying to console her because no matter where we choose, one of our families is going to find it hard to make give hers live on one side of the country and mine the other.  I keep telling her it is her day and should be with her family but she is thinking she is being selfish by wanting that.  As you can imagine got no writing done.  Right about now I think a large chunk of gold falling from the sky is the only way to solve the problems as she sees them (that, or selling a thousand books in a hurry.)


----------



## ShaunaG

Jan 1st: 1175                              Jan 12th: Day off
Jan 2nd: 4126                              Jan 13th: Day off
Jan 3rd: 4281                              Jan 14th: 4508
Jan 4th: 3514                              Jan 15th: 4007
Jan 5th: Day off                            Jan 16th: 3660
Jan 6th: Day off                            Jan 17th: 4056 (hit 50k mark for Jan)
Jan 7th: 4118                              Jan 18th: 5037
Jan 8th: 4001                              Jan 19: Day off
Jan 9th: 3003                              Jan 20: Day off
Jan 10th: 5050                            Jan 21: 3260 (finished novella!!)
Jan 11th: 5314 (finished NaNo project)

This has been a seriously productive month. *dances around*


----------



## Guest

Your numbers are inspiring, Shauna.  

1793 words for me today.

12/50 Chapters complete.


----------



## Cege Smith

That is wicked awesome, Shauna! Congrats.  

I did rewrites on my two rough drafts today and added +2036 across them. My brain feels a bit mushy.


----------



## Toonldy

I probably hand wrote over 2000 works, but I'm only going to report the ones I tentatively typed up:
Words= 1023
WIIP3= 15,503

Good night and good luck to all. Whatever your politics, what a presidential day!


----------



## SBJones

I think it's time to call it a night.  4,264 words into episode 6 of my new project.  If I can keep this up, should have this one done by Wednesday.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1496 words today.


----------



## Madeline

2, 426 words.  Had a breakthrough.  Feels great.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Total for 22nd; 1130 new words, 1401 words rewriting.

Total for month; 27295

Next month I plan to properly separate the new words of rough drafts and the words of rewrites.


----------



## dalya

I've been coughing out maybe 1400 per day for a bit, but yesterday I got focused and finished a project, writing 3944 words. And it felt good!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wrote 1178 words today.


----------



## Toonldy

A marathon day for me. I could still be "running" with words but have decided to turn in the towel. (Did I get this saying right?)

WC= 3146
WIP #3= 18,949 words
At some time, I need to edit NANO WIP #1 and finish the sequel WIP #2
GAH! Hopefully, I'll make it all work.
Good night and good luck to all,


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

Catching up.

1/1: 1400
1/2: 3500
1/3: 5000
1/4: 6600
1/5: 2800
1/6: 1000
1/7: 1000
1/8: 3200
1/9: 2500
1/10: 3100
1/11: 1700
1/12:2200
1/13: 1300
1/14: 3100
1/15: 2100
1/16: 2400
1/17: 2400
1/18: 3200
1/19: 3000
1/20: 1400
1/21: 4100
1/22: 4400

That finished the first draft (118.6K total, started in November). Which means tomorrow will be the hardest day to date on the year--starting a new project. I know what it is, but I'm a plotter, and I don't have much more than a premise. But I'd like to go 3-4 months into the year until I fail to hit 1K in a day, so I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Tonih2

Wow!
I'm inspired just reading the totals here. I'm plotting a book at the moment and editing another, but as soon as I'm ready to write again, I'll be coming back here for the much needed inspiration to write 1k a day.  
Looking forward to cheering you all on soon.
Toni


----------



## Guest

Some amazing stats from people here, just more fuel for the tank to do better!

1484 words today

14/50 Chapters Complete

Is it just me or is it hard for anyone else to write more than one chapter per day? I really like to write chapters in one go and have some trouble completing them if I leave them unfinished between sessions. 

Also: My debut horror novel is free today only, click the link if you're interested


----------



## Carry Lada

Yesterday a little over 1200 words.

I currently average 1000 words an hour.

I am interested in how much time you have spent reaching your word count if anyone is interested in sharing.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Total for the 23rd;
1063 words of rough draft, 786 of rewrites.  Writing time limited to very early in morning and late at night.  Hope to get a full day in one of these days.


----------



## ShaunaG

Jan 1st: 1175                               Jan 12th: Day off
Jan 2nd: 4126                               Jan 13th: Day off
Jan 3rd: 4281                               Jan 14th: 4508
Jan 4th: 3514                               Jan 15th: 4007
Jan 5th: Day off                            Jan 16th: 3660
Jan 6th: Day off                            Jan 17th: 4056 (hit 50k mark for Jan)
Jan 7th: 4118                               Jan 18th: 5037
Jan 8th: 4001                               Jan 19: Day off
Jan 9th: 3003                               Jan 20: Day off
Jan 10th: 5050                             Jan 21: 3260 (finished novella!!)
Jan 11th: 5314 (finished NaNo MS)   Jan 22: 3158 (Started new novel)


----------



## Toonldy

Shauna~ You amaze me!!!! Are you editing NANO ms and Novella while you write your new book? Warm best~ els


----------



## Carry Lada

Today: 1363 words


----------



## Mathew Reuther

If I count the re-writes I am up to 22k words as of the 22nd. (16k is published, or finished and in the queue.) So, yay me, that's 1k a day again.


----------



## ShaunaG

Toonldy said:


> Shauna~ You amaze me!!!! Are you editing NANO ms and Novella while you write your new book? Warm best~ els


I usually let my novels rest for at least a month before I edit them so I'm hoping to finish this Dystopian in about 4-6 weeks (if I can keep this pace up) and then I'll pick the Nano MS up and will attack it with my red pen. My novella is already in my editor's hands right now for polishing, those are erotic-romance so they're pretty quick and I get those out right away.


----------



## the quiet one

I've not been very diligent at updating this thread, but I've averaged about 1,400 words a day over the past 5.


----------



## Caddy

Last week I was busy doing book maintenance on books already published. I am back at writing this week, as of yesterday.  8,000 words so far. I write a boatload some weeks and other weeks I sometimes work on something else.  I hope to get 12,000-15,000 done by end of Friday. We will see.


----------



## ShaunaG

Jan 1st: 1175                              Jan 12th: Day off                              Jan 23: 2016 Today was hubby's bday so we played hooky
Jan 2nd: 4126                              Jan 13th: Day off
Jan 3rd: 4281                              Jan 14th: 4508
Jan 4th: 3514                              Jan 15th: 4007
Jan 5th: Day off                            Jan 16th: 3660
Jan 6th: Day off                            Jan 17th: 4056 (hit 50k mark for Jan)
Jan 7th: 4118                              Jan 18th: 5037
Jan 8th: 4001                              Jan 19: Day off
Jan 9th: 3003                              Jan 20: Day off
Jan 10th: 5050                            Jan 21: 3260 (finished novella!!)
Jan 11th: 5314 (finished NaNo MS)  Jan 22: 3158 (Started new novel)


----------



## SBJones

Just finished the sixth episode of my series.  Took three days and it finished up at 11,130 words.  I'm a good week ahead of schedule so I might step back for the rest of the week.  I just queried for a book signing at Barnes and Noble at the start of April.  I also have some promotional items to create and order from Vista Print and I need to look into making some CD's that have my trilogy on them that I can slip inside the books that people buy at the book signing.

Or I might just get up tomorrow and crank out another 4k words.  Once the momentum gets going, best take advantage of it.


----------



## Lefty

1200 today/tonight. It's common sense, but it really adds up when you actually type instead of looking at a white screen.


----------



## Mathew Reuther

CB Edwards said:


> 1200 today/tonight. It's common sense, but it really adds up when you actually type instead of looking at a white screen.


I think I'll go try that now . . .


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Total for the day was 612 words of rough draft and 3058 of rewrites.  Finished the rewrite of the next novelette. Will leave it a short while before starting editing.  Probably the most productive day of the year to date.


----------



## Carry Lada

Today: 1047 words


----------



## ShaunaG

First, Victoria, I'm so sorry to hear that! I can't imagine   As far as how to help yourself write more, my big secret is sprints. I sit down and will write for 20 to 30 minutes at a time without stopping. In 20 I can get 750-850 words, in 30 I can do 950-1200. I do about 4 to 5 sprints a day, mostly all in the same block of time. I do a 15-20 min warm up first then shift to 30 mins. If it's a bad day I just stick with 20 min sprints but you give yourself small breaks between sprints. 5 mins for a coffee refill, up to 15 if you need to plot. Trust me, it works. Also, it helps to have friends doing it with you. If you're on Twitter look for hashtags like "#wordsprints" and join in with people writing at that time. The camaraderie and competition really help.

Jan 1st: 1175                              Jan 12th: Day off                              Jan 23rd: 2016 
Jan 2nd: 4126                              Jan 13th: Day off                              Jan 24th: 4100
Jan 3rd: 4281                              Jan 14th: 4508
Jan 4th: 3514                              Jan 15th: 4007
Jan 5th: Day off                            Jan 16th: 3660
Jan 6th: Day off                            Jan 17th: 4056 (hit 50k mark for Jan)
Jan 7th: 4118                              Jan 18th: 5037
Jan 8th: 4001                              Jan 19: Day off
Jan 9th: 3003                              Jan 20: Day off
Jan 10th: 5050                            Jan 21: 3260 (finished novella!!)
Jan 11th: 5314 (finished NaNo MS)  Jan 22: 3158 (Started new novel)


----------



## Lefty

1444


----------



## Toonldy

After nada yesterday following the previous day's marathon, I swore that I would not go to sleep tonight until I got my word count in.  Mission accomplished!  

WC=1,411
WIP#3= 20,360

I'm pouring myself a big glass of wine and am going to watch some TV! YAY!
Good night and good luck to all.


----------



## SBJones

Having finished episode 6 last night I spent most of the day goofing off because I'm a week ahead of schedule.  I put together eight different marketing plans for the series, trying to arrange release dates, pricing schemes, windowing, and another dozen variables on how to release the series.  

I still managed to sit down tonight and start episode 7.  1,177 words.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

I lost yesterday. 0. Rassafrassin'...

But I made myself dive in today despite the lack of a strong outline. I already know I had to toss some of them, but I got 1300, and broke out the first story as well as its ties to the overall arc (working on a serial). I generally work much better with an outline, but sometimes it helps to just fling some words on the page and see what happens. At worst, it can give me an idea of how to do them better.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1156 words yesterday (didn't post because my internet connection was wonky) and 1350 words today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Only around 440 words yesterday - and that all before breakfast.  Was pretty much out the rest of the day, which limited time.  Today should be better.

Still, I'm averaging around 1300 words a day so far, so progress is being made.


----------



## Sapphire

Victoria, you said it was New Year's Eve?  That was only 25 days ago.  What say you quit worrying about writing and spend this last part of January settling in to your new digs?  Make it homey.  Unpack the boxes.  Hang a favorite picture.  Buy yourself a bouquet of fresh flowers.  Spray lavender on your pillow.  Throw a cozy lap blanket over a comfy chair.  Put a pretty bowl or dish on a table.  Then go outside for a short walk a couple times a day.  Clear your mind.  Then tackle the writing again on February 1.


----------



## Caddy

14,500 for the week.


----------



## Sapphire

Maybe you need to write a short story about a spurned lover.


----------



## Victoria Champion

Sapphire said:


> Maybe you need to write a short story about a spurned lover.


Sure would beat trying to write this erotica where everyone is having a good time!


----------



## KCHawkings

I've not participated in these threads before, but I figure I may as well join in.

Managed to hit 3052 today. Fingers crossed I can continue like this tomorrow. I only just started recording my daily output yesterday... something I should have been doing long before now.


----------



## Toonldy

Made it! Should have written more but spent too much time checking sales and tweeting. And the wine tonight didn't help.  Never got to my edit. 

WC=1,676
WIP#3= 22,036 

Good night and good luck to all!


----------



## SBJones

A bit late but I managed 1,700 for a Friday night.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm sorry to hear about your divorce, Victoria. Hang in there and don't beat yourself up about not being able to write very much.

I haven't posted in this thread for a couple of days, because my internet connection has been wonky. Besides, I've been busy with translation work, plus I spend two hours at the county court this Thursday, procuring some documents I need. And since the weather is so nice, I also took time I didn't really have to go hiking in the woods.

But I still managed to hit 1156 words on Wednesday, 1004 words on Thursday and 1010 words on Friday.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Best day ever for the year so far.  Helps not to get interrupted too much.  Did have to pre-empt the next two days, which will see little time for writing.  Actually most of the rest of the year come to think of it 

Total for the day was 2109 word of rough draft and 2894 of rewrites.  Last 7 days have been a healthy 7154 of rough draft and 10205 of rewrites.  Total for year to date (because early on I didn't spit the totals of the two), is over 38,200.  At this rate I'll have two new novelettes done by the end of the month.


----------



## Carry Lada

Yesterday: was distracted and didn't get anything done.
Today: 1991 words.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Sorry to hear about that, Victoria.

Maybe it would help to split up the day and split the wordcount?  So, it's 500 words in the morning & 500 in the afternoon.  Or, 250 in the morning, 250 in the afternoon & 500 in the evening once you've got into the flow from the earlier sessions?  Smaller chunks seem much more manageable when you're feeling overwhelmed.

I'm permanently shattered, because my son suffers from night terrors.  I generally average 5 1/2 hours sleep a night.  So, I know all about trying to hit a wordcount when it's the last thing in the world that you feel like doing or feel able to do.  Something I've realised though - is that, even when I feel that I can't do it - I can if I try.

I'm only aiming for 500 words a day - but I'm managing more than that.  I'm complicating mine by having to do a story starter each day as all or part of that 500 words - that means starting from cold each day which makes it harder.  Things I find that help are artificial deadlines - such as, "I must get this done by lunchtime so that I can spend the afternoon doing XYZ."  Or, telling myself that I'll try writing for twenty minutes and then see how I feel.

Anyway - good luck, hope you find something that works for you (and that life starts looking up.)

My current stats:

Story starts: 26/26
Total wordcount for year so far: 16,780
Daily average: 645


----------



## Victoria Champion

Zelah Meyer said:


> Sorry to hear about that, Victoria.
> 
> Maybe it would help to split up the day and split the wordcount? So, it's 500 words in the morning & 500 in the afternoon. Or, 250 in the morning, 250 in the afternoon & 500 in the evening once you've got into the flow from the earlier sessions? Smaller chunks seem much more manageable when you're feeling overwhelmed.
> 
> I'm permanently shattered, because my son suffers from night terrors. I generally average 5 1/2 hours sleep a night. So, I know all about trying to hit a wordcount when it's the last thing in the world that you feel like doing or feel able to do. Something I've realised though - is that, even when I feel that I can't do it - I can if I try.
> 
> I'm only aiming for 500 words a day - but I'm managing more than that. I'm complicating mine by having to do a story starter each day as all or part of that 500 words - that means starting from cold each day which makes it harder. Things I find that help are artificial deadlines - such as, "I must get this done by lunchtime so that I can spend the afternoon doing XYZ." Or, telling myself that I'll try writing for twenty minutes and then see how I feel.
> 
> Anyway - good luck, hope you find something that works for you (and that life starts looking up.)
> 
> My current stats:
> 
> Story starts: 26/26
> Total wordcount for year so far: 16,780
> Daily average: 645


Thank you. I am practicing the sprints, and it is working! I basically have Scrivener open all day from waking until sleep for the past two days and I am getting more writing done. I just go do it in bursts. Not up to 1000 a day yet but making progress.

Sorry to hear about your son. I hope it passes sooner rather than later.


----------



## Cege Smith

My word count lives for the weekends!  +10,163 today. 
That helps make up for the two days this week that I only got 400 words in. (I keep telling myself I need to let that go- I had a mandatory work event both nights so I didn't have a lot of extra time to write.)

With this latest boost, I'm closing in on the ending for the third installment in my Twisted Souls series. The plan is to have the first draft done by Wednesday. The only way I've got a shot at that would be to replicate today's word count tomorrow. Eek- it's going to be a long day...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Back on track with 1411 words today.


----------



## Toonldy

Got in a measly 528 words. Not even good ones. But words are words.
WIP# 3= 22,564.


----------



## Mathew Reuther

My January total is up to 26949 words. (16k published so far this year.)


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Time has been limited today (preparing to fly out at the end of my holidays and into a hectic schedule.)

Managed to squeeze out 675 words of rough draft and 734 of rewrites.  Not sure if I'll get any done tomorrow.  We'll see.


----------



## Guest

I worked very hard today 

4089 words

19/50 Chapters complete


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Great wordcount, Shane.

I'm feeling a bit under the weather today, but I still managed 1208 words.


----------



## Amanda Brice

I haven't been posting on here, but I should.

I've done about 1450 words so far today, and expect to manage another 500 or so before I go to bed. Maybe more.


----------



## Incognita

I took way too long off (travel, holidays, sickness, blah, blah, blah...).

Anyway, I'm back -- 1,100 yesterday and 2,014 today. Gotta get the first draft of this novel done by the end of February (just passed 50K today).


----------



## Cege Smith

Way to go, Christine! It is so hard to get going again after a break, but we just have to do it one word at a time. 

+10,091 for me today. I'm _this close_ to finishing the first draft of Soul Cycle (Twisted Souls #3). I'm pretty shocked that I've hit almost 38K words and I'm not done yet. I always intended this to be a novella series, but each one is turning out to be longer than the last (#1 was 25K words, #2 was 40K words). I usually end up adding about 10% on rewrites/editing, so there's a chance that this one could almost be classified as a novel by the time it's done.


----------



## the quiet one

1,758 words today.


----------



## Toonldy

Didn't make my 1000 Sat or Sunday but fine with it. I wrote words. And more importantly, did four-hours of community service work with my girls, boxing 4000 books for under privileged kids in the Los Angeles Unified School Distirict. It felt so good to give back.

And tonight, the writing mojo god gave back to me. Got back into WIP#2 which is the sequel to the book (WIP#1) that  I need to edit.

WIP#2 WC=856
Total Words= 12, 676

I'm a pantser for the most part, and I'm so happy with where this book is going. It's the second of a tear-jerker two-parter.
Good night and good luck to all.


----------



## Toonldy

PS Welcome back, Christine. YAY!  And congrats, Cege! HFS! 10,000 + words?? YOWZER! And congrats!
Where is our cheerleader, Savannah?


----------



## Guest

CoraBuhlert said:


> Great wordcount, Shane.


Thanks! 

To be honest I got inspired from some of the hardworkers here and decided to test myself to see if it could be done. We'll see how long I can keep it up 

4054 words today

24/50 Chapters Complete


----------



## dalya

590 words today. Had a lot going on, but even 500 a day adds up over time. (I tell myself.)


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Words written today: 0

I'm not at all surprised by that.  Starting last evening, I spent around 12 hours either flying or at airports, inlcuding a change over.  My body clock is out of kilter sand I got basically no sleep last night.  Crashed when I got home then had to go out all afternoon and evening.


----------



## Anne Frasier

i don't know why i've never looked at this thread! my goal is 20,000 words in two weeks to complete a first draft. 10K a week, 2K a day Monday - Friday.  I'm so undisciplined I have to set at timer.    Got 2,000 done yesterday, my day "off", so i'm ahead of the game this week.
I accepted an offer on this book, but I've been waiting for the contract for a long time, so we'll see about that. maybe traditionally pubbed, maybe not.


----------



## Craig Halloran

I haven't checked in lately but I'm at 67,000 words.  2K yesterday.


----------



## Carry Lada

722 words today.


----------



## Natasha Holme

Gosh, this is motivating. I've been doing 5,000 per week. Is the goal here 1,000 per day *every day* i.e. including weekends? ...


----------



## VioletRipley

You guys are awesome. With my day job and everything else in my life, I simply can't write every day. However, I do bang out 4000 words on Saturday and 4000 words on Sunday each week, so I suppose that makes up for it. I do wish I could write every day tho.


----------



## Incognita

Another 1,245 today. I'd hoped for more, but...Mondays, you know.


----------



## Burrito Fart

I'm hoping to get in at least 300 before bed. I did 500 last night.


----------



## the quiet one

1,949 words today, written during four separate 15 minute word sprints. I like that pace and duration.


----------



## dalya

2400 words and I formatted the crap out of 2 p.o.d. books. (No tears.)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yes, the goal is 1000 words every day, at least for me. Your mileage may vary.

Anyway, I managed 1015 words today, though the last hundred or so were a slog.


----------



## SBJones

Just finished for the night.  I completed the 7th episode of my new series.  It came in at 10,515 total words.  It took me 4 evenings to write it and today's word count was 3,500.  This episode took me a bit longer than the others so far.  It had some complicated emotional scenes in it that gave me some difficulty.  I think it will end up getting a rewrite or two after I hear from my editor.  I'm well ahead of goal now and with three days left in January, I will have to completely reset my February goals.  January I wanted to have episode six complete and for February to have episode ten complete.  If I get three days into Episode eight, it will be finished or near finished by the time Feb starts.  I think by the end of Feb having episode 12 or 13 finished now is doable.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

A second day with no writing done 

I still remained ahead of schedule but I would have liked to have done soemthing.  Still, going an entire night without sleep and then having other activites that have to be done can kncok you around a bit.


----------



## Carry Lada

Today, 622 words. Not exactly what I expected, but still progress.


----------



## ShaunaG

Been a few days since I checked in. Been in editing hell getting my next novel ready for release. Victoria, I'm so glad the sprints are helping!

Jan 1st: 1175                              Jan 12th: Day off                              Jan 23rd: 2016 
Jan 2nd: 4126                              Jan 13th: Day off                              Jan 24th: 4100
Jan 3rd: 4281                              Jan 14th: 4508                                  Jan 25th: 4515
Jan 4th: 3514                              Jan 15th: 4007                                  Jan 26th: Day off
Jan 5th: Day off                            Jan 16th: 3660                                  Jan 27th: Day off
Jan 6th: Day off                            Jan 17th: 4056 (hit 50k mark for Jan)    Jan 28th: 0- line edits for novella, final edit of 10 chapts of novel
Jan 7th: 4118                              Jan 18th: 5037                                  Jan 29th: 0 - final edit of last 11 chapts of novel
Jan 8th: 4001                              Jan 19: Day off
Jan 9th: 3003                              Jan 20: Day off
Jan 10th: 5050                            Jan 21: 3260 (finished novella!!)
Jan 11th: 5314 (finished NaNo MS)  Jan 22: 3158 (Started new novel)


----------



## Anne Frasier

2300 today. 14,000 words to go.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I seem to have caught some kind of bug, but I still managed 1398 words today. Going to bed now to sleep off whatever I caught.


----------



## the quiet one

Three words sprints of 15 minutes each netted me 1700 words today. I'm tempted to try another one but think I'm more likely to doze off than write anything worth keeping.


----------



## Burrito Fart

Yes! 600 ish words before bed. I feel pretty excited about this. And I made some changes to my story that had me kind of stumped.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Started getting back in the swing of things.  960 words of rought draft and 2642 of rewrites.  Just one day left in the month to see what I can get the total up to - and hopefully finish of the edits of a novelette to release.


----------



## Mainak Dhar

Like most people, have good and bad days when it comes to timei can write each day but averaging 1045 words per day for Jan.....


----------



## Toonldy

I've begun my descent into editing hell with WIP#1. No words yesterday, but had a writing sprint this morning with WIP#2, the sequel.

WC= 2077
WIP#2=14,753

Now, I have to edit.


----------



## HarryK

Another 2500 words yesterday on my first story. Yay me!


----------



## jnfr

Yay you, HarryK!

Only 564 on Monday, but hit 1044 yesterday and 1179 today. I think this is (mostly) a sustainable pace for me.


----------



## ShaunaG

Jan 1st: 1175                              Jan 12th: Day off                              Jan 23rd: 2016 
Jan 2nd: 4126                              Jan 13th: Day off                              Jan 24th: 4100
Jan 3rd: 4281                              Jan 14th: 4508                                  Jan 25th: 4515
Jan 4th: 3514                              Jan 15th: 4007                                  Jan 26th: Day off
Jan 5th: Day off                            Jan 16th: 3660                                  Jan 27th: Day off
Jan 6th: Day off                            Jan 17th: 4056 (hit 50k mark for Jan)    Jan 28th: 0- line edits for novella, final edit of 10 chapts of novel
Jan 7th: 4118                              Jan 18th: 5037                                  Jan 29th: 0 - final edit of last 11 chapts of novel
Jan 8th: 4001                              Jan 19: Day off                                  Jan 30th: 3103 - crossed the 75k mark for Jan!
Jan 9th: 3003                              Jan 20: Day off
Jan 10th: 5050                            Jan 21: 3260 (finished novella!!)
Jan 11th: 5314 (finished NaNo MS)  Jan 22: 3158 (Started new novel)


----------



## Carry Lada

Today 465 words. 
Still progress though


----------



## Anne Frasier

2200. 11,800 to go!


----------



## Cege Smith

+2,085 words today, and I've reached the end of my first draft! It clocked in at 41,372 words- which is perfect as I planned for it to be another novella installment. Woot woot!

Plus- I have accomplished my other goal of writing everyday so far in 2013. Some days it was only 400-500 words, but I had my butt in the seat. HUGE for me.


----------



## Victoria Champion

cegesmith said:


> +2,085 words today, and I've reached the end of my first draft! It clocked in at 41,372 words- which is perfect as I planned for it to be another novella installment. Woot woot!
> 
> Plus- I have accomplished my other goal of writing everyday so far in 2013. Some days it was only 400-500 words, but I had my butt in the seat. HUGE for me.


Congratulations!


----------



## the quiet one

Four 15-minute sprints resulted in 2,138 words written today. Tomorrow will see a transition to a new story arc, which may drop my overall word count a bit.


----------



## Victoria Champion

ajalbrinck said:


> Four 15-minute sprints resulted in 2,138 words written today. Tomorrow will see a transition to a new story arc, which may drop my overall word count a bit.


Did you change your book covers?


----------



## the quiet one

Victoria Champion said:


> Did you change your book covers?


It looks like the paperback covers are showing up now for some reason, and those seem to display slightly differently than the ebook covers. Very odd...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1212 words for me today.


----------



## Lefty

829


----------



## Guest

5044 words today.

29/50 chapters complete.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Month end.  No words done today.  Busy with editting and publishing though, so its understandable.

End result was 43,250 words.  Only kept rack of which was rough draft and which rewrites for the last 12 days, but it looks like around 2/5ths rough and 3/5ths rewrites.

In addition published 75,000 words.  65,000 of it was from a collection finally finished in December and publish at the start of the month.  The other 10,000 was something written this month and published today.  Even got 2 sales (though I'm guessing those are family member sales.)

Tomorrow starts a new month.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## ShaunaG

I was going to wait to post until later tonight just in case I got more words, but I'm feeling a little drained and I met my goal for the day so I'm giving myself permission to take a half day. 

For the month of January I managed to write a total of 80,123 words. That consisted of finishing one novel, writing an entire 30k word novella and starting a new novel that I hope to finish next month.

Jan 1st: 1175                              Jan 12th: Day off                              Jan 23rd: 2016 
Jan 2nd: 4126                              Jan 13th: Day off                              Jan 24th: 4100
Jan 3rd: 4281                              Jan 14th: 4508                                  Jan 25th: 4515
Jan 4th: 3514                              Jan 15th: 4007                                  Jan 26th: Day off
Jan 5th: Day off                            Jan 16th: 3660                                  Jan 27th: Day off
Jan 6th: Day off                            Jan 17th: 4056 (hit 50k mark for Jan)    Jan 28th: 0- line edits for novella, final edit of 10 chapts of novel
Jan 7th: 4118                              Jan 18th: 5037                                  Jan 29th: 0 - final edit of last 11 chapts of novel
Jan 8th: 4001                              Jan 19: Day off                                  Jan 30th: 3103 - crossed the 75k mark for Jan!
Jan 9th: 3003                              Jan 20: Day off                                  Jan 31st: 4121 - Crossed the 80k mark for Jan.
Jan 10th: 5050                            Jan 21: 3260 (finished novella!!)
Jan 11th: 5314 (finished NaNo MS)  Jan 22: 3158 (Started new novel)


----------



## jnfr

1017 today, so I just squeaked past the line.


----------



## the quiet one

Wrote 1,193 words to finish part 1 of the third book in my series, then spent time solidifying the outline for part 2, which I'll start tomorrow.


----------



## Lefty

Impressive, Shauna. I did 1,238 - that puts me right at 10K for the month. Not bad for me.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 1;  1024 words of rought draft, 1024 words of rewrites.  Bizarre how that turned out.

Could have done much more though if I hadn't been stuck with formatting issues - and the dog hadn't decided he wanted me to keep him company when I had that sorted.


----------



## HarryK

Man, you guys are intimidating with all your book covers stacked up like that! 

Anyway, I did about 5 or 6K words yesterday (which included about 2,500 that I ended up scrapping or rewriting, because I realized, I was starting to head in a really boring direction), and about 2,000 the day before that. 

I'm just shy of 15K on my first story so far. We'll see how many of those words are actually worth keeping when I eventually get around to editing, or submitting to my critique group...


----------



## jnfr

Only 627 today, but I figured out some important plot points, so I'm happy to take off till Monday. My brain will continue composting all weekend, or I might writing up some outline and notes, but that's it for new words this week. 4431 total, so short of my 500 word goal. Still, I'm satisfied with the progress.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

HarryK said:


> Man, you guys are intimidating with all your book covers stacked up like that!


Only 2 of mine are novels though, so its not as bad as it looks  The rest are 1 novella, 2 novelletes and a collection of 3 novelettes.


----------



## Toonldy

Not sure how often I will be posting here over the next couple of weeks. I've committed to editing my next book over working on my two WIP's. With my edits and a little sneaky work on one of my WIPS, I probably handwrote close to 1000 words today. 
Good night and good luck to all.


----------



## HarryK

A. S. Warwick said:


> Only 2 of mine are novels though, so its not as bad as it looks  The rest are 1 novella, 2 novelletes and a collection of 3 novelettes.


Ha! You're not fooling me, good sir. Sound like you've been plenty productive!


----------



## Mathew Reuther

January was 965 words a day on average, and I actually wrote on 22 of them. I'm looking to push the average up in February to be sure.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

HarryK said:


> Ha! You're not fooling me, good sir. Sound like you've been plenty productive!


its taken over 2 years to put that meagre lot out 

Feb 2nd; 1046 words of rough draft, 1931 of rewrites. (Those came out of about 880 words of rough draft written previously.)


----------



## Gina Rossi

January? I did some writing   Got stuck in yesterday, however, what with 1/12th of the year already gone. Am determined to execute a self-inflicted Nano-Feb. Serves me right.

PS. How do you clever-clogs upload your book covers? it looks great and I want to do same....


----------



## ShaunaG

Forgot to check in yesterday. Merp.

January: 80,123

Feb 1st: 6,091
Feb 2nd: Day off - Outlining


----------



## Incognita

I was a bum all week (okay, my real-life workload was nuts and I was launching a new book). Today I tried to make up somewhat for lost time and got in 3,283, so maybe that will give me the kick in the pants I needed.

This book really needs to be done by the end of the month or I'll have to push the release into April, and I really don't want to do that...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I haven't posted in this thread for a couple of days thanks to spotty internet (It was supposed to be faster, which it is - when it's working), but I still wrote.

On Thursday, I wrote 1152 words, finishing up January with 35000 words. Yesterday I wrote 1061 words and today I wrote 1678 words.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb 3; 1075 words of rough draft, 1003 words of rewrites.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I dropped away for a bit because I spend a while thinking about the rewrites of my story and then spend about a week on getting another story ready for release.
Started writing again 2 days ago and am going well again. Not where I should be at this moment but I'm fine with that.


----------



## Mathew Reuther

I'm over 1k average for the year and have been at over my personal target (1900) every day since January 30th. Trying to work in extra words as much as possible to drag the average back up since I'm 15 days in the hole.

My resolution for today, not to check my numbers and promo constantly. (I've got my second story for free today, and the last time I spent way too much time checking on the first.)


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Feb is going good so far.  1037 words for the 4th, and 1400 of rewrites.


----------



## Edward Lake

I've been keeping up my goal of 1k words a day. Right now I'm 20176 words into my new novel. I plan on it being a little over 62000 words. So I'm about 1/3 of the way there.


----------



## the quiet one

I've been negligent in posting to this thread, so, to catch up, here are the last seven days (ending Sunday):
1,949; 1,700; 2,138; 1,193; 746; 1,238; 2,616.


----------



## Guest

300 on one story,  and 1,600 on another today. Slowly managing to get my word count in, but I keep forgetting to post.


----------



## Victoria Champion

Gina Rossi said:


> PS. How do you clever-clogs upload your book covers? it looks great and I want to do same....


Scroll to the bottom of the page and use the* link maker *there in your signature.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I find a thousand words a day to be a good pace. Some days I don't get to it, but I do feel guilty. I'm over 12,000 on my WIP and counting.


----------



## Cege Smith

+2102 today. I started a new story last Thursday and was really struggling with it. I realized tonight it's because I was writing the start of what was probably #3 in a potential series. Oops. So I went all the way back and started on #1 tonight and the words practically wrote themselves. That's always pretty cool.


----------



## the quiet one

With some friendly online competition motivating me, I kicked out 4,024 words today. That was fun.


----------



## Toonldy

Sorry I haven't posted for a while. I committed to editing my ms (WIP #1) with the goal of publishing it in early March. Today I added 1356 words to it, so here I am. Next week, it goes to my proofer, so I will be here more regularly as I continue with the sequel and yet another WIP.
Good night and good luck to all.


----------



## Incognita

1,640 today.


----------



## Lefty

779


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1053 yesterday and 1072 today.


----------



## Mathew Reuther

Despite too much staring at my promo numbers (#205 #2PP/#3UF!) I managed just under 2000 words, and finished my WIP. Sleep, then revision.


----------



## Burrito Fart

I seem to be doing about 600 a day.Nowhere near where I'd like to be but I'll take it.


----------



## Cege Smith

Mathew Reuther said:


> Despite too much staring at my promo numbers (#205 #2PP/#3UF!) I managed just under 2000 words, and finished my WIP. Sleep, then revision.


Congrats!!! Enjoy it, if only for a few minutes, right?


----------



## Guest

1957 today so far. So close to 2,000  -  I want to reach that by the end of today.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I only managed about 250 of my 500 words today - but at least I got the story opening for the day done & I'm still over 500 words a day on average.


----------



## ShaunaG

January: 80,123

Feb 1st: 6,091
Feb 2nd: Day off - Outlining
Feb 3rd: Day off
Feb 4th: 3,625
Feb 5th: 3,120


----------



## Carry Lada

751 words


----------



## Incognita

1,577 today. Wanted to do more, but I had to make dinner.


----------



## Toonldy

Edited my Nano ms. Added 680 words, maybe closer to 750, if I counted the hand-written additions. Now,  at 60,020 which includes a preview of the sequel.  Three quarters done! 

PS. Waving at you, Christine.


----------



## Cege Smith

+1267 I would have written more, but I ran out of time and I need to spend at least a few minutes with my husband tonight.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Yesterday (5th) I did 1027 words and 2200 of rewrites.
Today (6th) I did 1507 words and 3028 of rewrites.

Off to a good start this month.  6718 words after 6 days as well as 10568 of rewrites.  Working on two stories that were planned as novelettes but appear to be headed towards novella territory.  Aim is to have both finished by the end of the month.


----------



## Caddy

8,000 so far this week. I am in the final 1/4 of first draft. That is if it ends at 120,000 words. On one hand I am anxious to see the series completed but on the other hand I hate for it to end.


----------



## the quiet one

+2,203 on Tuesday.


----------



## ShaunaG

January: 80,123

Feb 1st: 6,091
Feb 2nd: Day off - Outlining
Feb 3rd: Day off
Feb 4th: 3,625
Feb 5th: 3,120
Feb 6th: 3,158


----------



## Carry Lada

1018 words


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

Not sure if cross posting is permitted? I just posted a progress report - I am hitting 2,000 - 3,000 words per day, up to 3,500. Needless to say, I am pleased with this rate. And also needless to say - I want to improve on it!


----------



## the quiet one

+3,459 today. Worked on main novel, plus two related short stories. Knowing me, the shorts will become novellas, but that's okay.


----------



## Burrito Fart

Pffft 304   ,Tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Had my best day of the year so far - 3168 words, plus another 3649 of rewrites.  Given my available time goes well down fromnext week, I need to make hay while the sun shines.


----------



## Guest

954 yesterday, but it finished the manuscript. I'm taking a bit of a break today to go back to outlining the next one.


----------



## Natasha Holme

1,441 yesterday. Wasted on last night's home brewed beer today. Oh dear.


----------



## Mathew Reuther

Plenty of words, unfortunately all they did was make a draft longer. Darn revisions.


----------



## Carry Lada

1201 words


----------



## Guest

1065 words today

32/50 Chapters complete


----------



## the quiet one

+1,250 words today. Happy with this number because I had _no_ desire to write anything today. Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Burrito Fart

700! And It was a really good 700. I also figured out some things that were tripping me up and slowing me down so I am a happy gal today.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

2,000 words.

I need to hit 3,000 per day [self imposed objective].


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Took a long while to get into the mood today.  Had some bad financial news this morning (of the not sure If I'll be able to make rent kind :/)

In the end I did manage to eke out 1027 words, and 2348 of rewrites.  Took all day to do and not sure of the quality of it either.


----------



## Sapphire

2740....That's the most one day count I have managed on this new book.  I need to do that more often, much more often, much much more often!


----------



## Mathew Reuther

Little over 1000 words of revisions. It all adds up.


----------



## Guest

947. I seem to be having a week of falling slightly short. Hopefully I can get some more done this evening.


----------



## ShaunaG

January: 80,123

Feb 1st: 6,091
Feb 2nd: Day off - Outlining
Feb 3rd: Day off
Feb 4th: 3,625
Feb 5th: 3,120
Feb 6th: 3,158
Feb 7th: 0 - day we did our taxes and I was too stressed out (luckily it had a happy ending)
Feb 8th: 7,161


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You're really awesome, Shauna (and everybody else, too, of course).

I've been somewhat neglecting this thread, since I've caught some nasty cold bug. Nonetheless, I have managed to keep up my 1000 words a day rhythm.

On Tuesday, I wrote 1083 words, on Wednesday I wrote 1031 words, on Thursday 1039 and today 1166.


----------



## Incognita

2,205 today, which I guess makes up for not writing diddly yesterday.

It's probably 2,000 words of cr*p (really felt myself pushing it today), but that's what the editing process is for, I guess.


----------



## Shane Murray

Wrote 30,000+ words in January and finished off my first MS. I think this is the first time I have qualified for the thousand words a day club


----------



## Carry Lada

1146 words


----------



## Cege Smith

+1102 words today on edits. I am amazed at how clean this draft has turned out to be- considering the first 12K words or so were pretty challenging. (Right now, it clocks in at 42,500 words.) 

I started work on a serial a week ago as well that I'm pretty excited about. It's amazing how the ideas flow when you are putting words down everyday!


----------



## Shane Murray

1000+ words yesterday, finished off the prologue for my second MS (third version!)


----------



## scottmarlowe

1501 and I'm going to go let the dogs inside and go do some recharging for tomorrow.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Last two days were a bit slow, comparatively.

9th: 1046
10: 1005 + 959 of rewrites.

Sadly my free time will be curtalied from now on, limiting my output.


----------



## Quiss

Up to almost 5000 for the weekend. Happy with that


----------



## Carry Lada

1753 words


----------



## Burrito Fart

Zero for the past two days....wha wha wha whaaaaa.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I've managed 41 story openings in 41 days.  Actually, I've written more than that - but I'm not counting the ones I've done for Dean's workshops (though I've included them for word count).  

My daily goal is 500 words, and my current daily average is 613 words.


----------



## Incognita

I managed 3,036 today, which makes up for doing bupkis yesterday because I was having one of my "omigodihatethisbookkillmenow" freak-outs.

Luckily, it got better.


----------



## Cege Smith

+2,026 today. I spent about 7 hours editing and then the last hour or so working on word count for my new serial. I'm ready to zzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Still sick, but I wrote 1019 words yesterday and 1037 today and also finally finished editing a novelette which has been annoying me.


----------



## Toonldy

I haven't posted for a while  bec. I'm editing my soon to be published ms. However, since I last posted I added 1,194 words to the ms and that's with deletions.

TWC= 61,214


----------



## A. S. Warwick

1088 words and 1918 of rewrites yesterday.  Closing in on the end of this story.  It'll be crossing the 17.5K mark that technically makes it a novella today.  I hadn't expected that when I started it a week ago...


----------



## jnfr

910 today, just short of goal. But I only got through 2553 all last week so I'm poised for a more productive week this time.


----------



## Amanda Brice

7617 words so far today.

No, that's not a typo. I'm going for 8000 by the time I go to bed.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Nice work.


----------



## Carry Lada

Today: 1022 words



Amanda Brice said:


> 7617 words so far today.
> 
> No, that's not a typo. I'm going for 8000 by the time I go to bed.


Wow! Great work!


----------



## scottmarlowe

Amanda Brice said:


> 7617 words so far today.


Yowza. Outstanding work.

I hit 1550 today, giving me 3051 for the week so far.


----------



## Burrito Fart

Amanda Brice said:


> 7617 words so far today.
> 
> No, that's not a typo. I'm going for 8000 by the time I go to bed.


And here I was feeling good about finally reaching 1,000 today!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats, Amanda. Great wordcount.

I wrote 1046 words today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

1018 words plus 2222 of rewrites for today.


----------



## Guest

3,100 yesterday 2,600 today (and two cover drafts received!)


----------



## Amanda Brice

IB said:


> Do you consider one page double spaced 250 words? That's how I count it and have for years, but yesterday I met a writer who said that wasn't so!


I'm not going by the estimation with the page count, but by the actual computer count.

But for the record, when I _do_ have to do a page count estimation, I use what it generally comes down to for my books once I've formatted them for print. And since I write dialogue-heavy short paragraphs, I have a LOT more white space on my pages than most authors do, so my pages tend to run about 275 words in print (5.25x8 inch trim size).

I read somewhere that Amazon uses 375 words per page for their estimate when converting from ebook to a page count. But that isn't accurate for my books according to the actual page count once they've been printed.


----------



## Mathew Reuther

Mergh. I wanted more, but I'll settle for (what I think is) 1500ish, which pretty much makes my February average 1500ish.


----------



## ShaunaG

CoraBuhlert said:


> You're really awesome, Shauna (and everybody else, too, of course).


Thanks Cora! 

Forgot to check in yesterday - allergies are making me groggy and kicking my butt.

January: 80,123

Feb 1st: 6,091 Feb 11th: 3,337
Feb 2nd: Day off - Outlining Feb 12th: 2,500
Feb 3rd: Day off
Feb 4th: 3,625
Feb 5th: 3,120
Feb 6th: 3,158
Feb 7th: 0 - taxes
Feb 8th: 7,161
Feb 9th: Day off
Feb 10th: Day off


----------



## R. M. Reed

I've been doing some revising based on a little research trip. I rode the L.A. subway to the stops my protagonist goes to and took notes about the stations and the streets near them. A pawn shop is important in the story and I found a real one right at the subway station near his home. So I moved the pawn shop in the story from downtown to where the real one is. I read through everything and made sure the changes were all correct. Now I am back on track, but I am writing this instead of writing in the WIP.


----------



## jnfr

1043 words today for me. Slow and steady, I say.


----------



## Carry Lada

1221 words


----------



## Burrito Fart

600 for now...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1019 words for me today.


----------



## VioletRipley

1227 today. Reaching my goals always puts me in a good mood!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Yesterday (13th) I just managed to reach it at 1018 word,s adn 842 of rewrites.  Today may be a different matter given I'm out for most of it.  I may have an hour or two somewhere to try and squeeze some writing out.


----------



## Amanda Brice

Close to 5000 yesterday. And then I typed THE END just before 2:30 am.

I won't be writing anything today. Or probably not for the rest of the week, either.


----------



## Victoria Champion

1250 words last night - finally pulled myself out of the hole. Hope to keep up the pace.


----------



## Carry Lada

764 words
Not exactly what I intended on doing, but I'll take it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I had a good day today with 1908 words.


----------



## Fahid

Since I just published Confessions of a Prime Minister as a 7-book bundle, it's over 66k words, so if I were to average it out  it kind of works out to around 1466 words per day I suppose since I started it this year?


----------



## the quiet one

Been pretty lax about updating on here. (hangs head in shame)

I wrote 10,000 words from Sunday through Wednesday, though. (605; 2,813; 3,021; and 3,561). I hit almost 20,000 words total last week, so I've got a ways to go to match that this week.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1034 yesterday.

My goal is a measly 5,000/week. The day job is usually a 50 hour/week thing and I have to spend time with my wife sometimes, so best I can do. But I'm only a couple of hundred away from that now, with days to go still.


----------



## ShaunaG

Congratz Amanda! Love that feeling!


January: 80,123

Feb 1st: 6,091                      Feb 11th: 3,337
Feb 2nd: Day off - Outlining    Feb 12th: 2,500
Feb 3rd: Day off                    Feb 13th: 5,016
Feb 4th: 3,625                      Feb 14th: 3,001
Feb 5th: 3,120
Feb 6th: 3,158
Feb 7th: 0 - taxes
Feb 8th: 7,161
Feb 9th: Day off
Feb 10th: Day off


----------



## jnfr

826 glue-like words, after which I realized the whole scene needs to be rewritten anyway. But I wouldn't have known that if I hadn't written it wrong in the first place. /gloom


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I only managed 79 words today.  It's Valentines day AND my mum is in the country for a flying visit.  Still, it keeps me on track for an opening per day & I'm still on an average of 592 words a day on a goal of 500.  

I'm starting to contemplate ditching the opening thing when I take a break for Camp NaNoWriMo in April.  I know I can do it & as it stands, I'm just wasting word count on stuff that, for the most part, I'm never going to do anything with.  I think it's getting in the way of doing something more productive.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I don't do exactly one thousand a day, I just type until the word count goes past the next thousand, then stop somewhere that feels like a break. Somehow the number going up feels like an accomplishment.


----------



## Dee J. Stone

1600 today


----------



## A.A

I need some butt-kicking motivation today. Have been doing almost 2000 words a day, but today am struggling. Feeling flat and like I'm never going to get this novel finished


----------



## Kenosha Kid

Finally at a place where I can jump in 

2/11: 662
2/12: 1388
2/13: 1117
2/14: 1497 (so far)

And to those of you cranking 5,000+ words a day... you totally ROCK!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1702 words today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Yesterday 1032 words.  Today 1038 words, plus 2810 of rewrites.

Tomorrow this novella will be finsihed, ready for edits, cover, publishing etc.  Soon as I work out a decent title.


----------



## Burrito Fart

Yes! 1300.


----------



## Quiss

2200 !  Wow. And it's only Friday!


----------



## Incognita

1,035 today. I was bad and didn't write for a few days. But after this, no more slacking! Gotta finish this thing by the end of the month.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1620 today for me.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Todays total is 1448 words, plus 2864 of rewrites.  I also finished off the novella I had been writing, coming in at a bit over 24K.  Still hasn't been editted and has no title, chapters or cover, so may be a bit longer before it is ready to go out.


----------



## YoclaDesigns

Can I jump in? I think I need this to spur me on! Been 0 words for 3 days now--all the festive activities had gotten me so distracted (Chinese New Year over here). I'll aim for 2000 _tomorrow _ D:< *And I'm not gonna back out*


----------



## C.L.Parkinson

2268 for me today I hope too beat that tomorow


----------



## Incognita

I wrote 2,045 today. And that was in an hour, so who knows what I can accomplish tomorrow if I give myself a little more time?


----------



## Cege Smith

+5,499 today. Was a good day.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wrote 1709 words today.


----------



## Toonldy

I have no right being on this thread as I should editing the last thirty page of my next book. But, wouldn't you know, I worked again on WIP #whatever. LOL! I'm losing track.  Or maybe a glass of wine too many.

WC- 2103
Total WC for WIP Whatever= 27,476

Good night and Sweet Dreams to all! xo


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,062 yesterday. Today's going to be work on the taxes day and need to get some feedback out to my map illustrator.


----------



## the quiet one

For the week ending Saturday, I wrote 19,369 words, with daily totals ranging from 605 to 4,975, but typically right in the 2k/day range.


----------



## VioletRipley

OK, wrote a little over 4000 words today. That's about as much as I can stand, lol. I'm always envious of folks that can crank out more. Good progress tho!


----------



## Victoria Champion

Some of these numbers make me feel like a slacker. I need to step up my game. It's good to see those sorts of numbers are possible as an everyday occurrence. Let's me know I just need to find my pacing. I love this thread for that.


----------



## C.L.Parkinson

2041 for me today, not quite as good as yesterday.


----------



## Incognita

I got caught up in other things today but still managed 1,120. Tomorrow I'll hit 70K for sure. (I hope.)


----------



## Cege Smith

+4234 today.

I started on the third Bloodtruth book. Does anyone else find that the further you get into a series, the more difficult it can be to settle in with the characters again? I've run into this several times now. It just seems to take me a little longer to get the momentum going- maybe it's because I spend quite a bit of time going "what did I say about this in the earlier books again?" during the intro chapters. I don't go back and fact check against the previous books until I'm editing- I've been lucky that I haven't found anything (yet) that I wrote incorrectly that completely derails the new story.


----------



## WG McCabe

A couple days ago I started to do a re-write on an old 3200 word short story. It was originally intended to be an edit and polish. 

I did 1500 words yesterday and another 1437 words today. Both days took about two hours combined. 

So, this story that I wanted to polish is now longer than the original work and I am just now getting to the meat of it. I have two additional scenes planned that weren't in the original so this 'polished' story is going to wind up around 10000 words.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

All right, troops... them's some good looking numbers! (And you 4-5K plusers/day... wow, just wow.)

My week went thusly (Mon-Sun):


662
1388
1117
1785
1234
1030
370

Total: 7586

Thanks for the extra push!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I managed 1837 words today, inspite of Apple driving me mad with a "failed epub check".


----------



## the quiet one

Sunday's total was 4,341, which is only just a slight bit ahead of last Sunday's total of 605.


----------



## Guest

1,012. I'm disappointed with myself.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

VH Folland said:


> 1,012. I'm disappointed with myself.


But you got your 1K... better than 0K.

(how do you like that little play on words?)


----------



## A. S. Warwick

17th: 1129 + 1046 of rewrites
18th: 1037

Today I have a full day (minus a bit to do some assignment work).

Also have to start the edit work on the novella finished the other day.


----------



## ShaunaG

Forgot to check in for a bit.  

Been dealing with plotting and outlining with allergies so my word count has, sadly, fallen.

January: 80,123

Feb 1st: 6,091                      Feb 11th: 3,337
Feb 2nd: Day off - Outlining    Feb 12th: 2,500
Feb 3rd: Day off                    Feb 13th: 5,016
Feb 4th: 3,625                      Feb 14th: 3,001
Feb 5th: 3,120                      Feb 15th: 1,001
Feb 6th: 3,158                      Feb 16th: Day off
Feb 7th: 0 - taxes                Feb 17th: Day off
Feb 8th: 7,161                      Feb 18th: 2,025
Feb 9th: Day off
Feb 10th: Day off


----------



## C.L.Parkinson

You guys have got some great wordcounts. I on the other hand had arather unproductive day of only 210 words


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Even if you only wrote 210 words today, C.L., that's still 210 words more than you had yesterday. And the good thing is that if you write often and long enough, you get better and faster and your wordcount goes up. Not all that long ago, 500 words were a good day for me.

Anyway, I managed 1867 words today, even though I was bone tired due to an exhausting family event.


----------



## scottmarlowe

C.L.Parkinson said:


> You guys have got some great wordcounts. I on the other hand had arather unproductive day of only 210 words


Yeah, what Cora said. Some days are better than others, but just keep moving forward.

I got 1498 today. Only about 85,000 to go!


----------



## Incognita

2,025 today, and just inched past 71K overall. Less than 20K to go (I hope).


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Ooh, ooh, can I join? I need all the motivators I can find to get my wordcount in!

Today I wrote 1,652 words on a YA fantasy novel. I started it during NaNo (and won NaNo with it), but because I work on so many projects at a time, it's taking forever to finish! I think I have about 18k left.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

Clare K. R. Miller said:


> Ooh, ooh, can I join?


One more 'ooh' and we might have said yes. Kidding, of course -- I only jumped in last week (and no one's booted me yet). Congrats on NaNo!

Put me down for 1275.


----------



## WG McCabe

The evening got away from me and I didn't get to start writing until about 45 minutes ago. Cranked out 1100 words in that time, though.

Sucks that I have to go to bed now. I was on a bit of a roll.


----------



## Cege Smith

+2,197 today. Not too shabby for a weeknight!


----------



## Guest

+1092. Hopefully I can get some more done, but thats the 1K.


----------



## VioletRipley

Got about 1027 words written today. Now have 32,140 words with the goal of 95K. Le sigh. Getting there though! And thankfully I am digging this book so far, which always helps.


----------



## C.L.Parkinson

CoraBuhlert said:


> Even if you only wrote 210 words today, C.L., that's still 210 words more than you had yesterday. And the good thing is that if you write often and long enough, you get better and faster and your wordcount goes up. Not all that long ago, 500 words were a good day for me.
> 
> Anyway, I managed 1867 words today, even though I was bone tired due to an exhausting family event.


Thanks, you guys are keeping me motivated


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

CoraBuhlert said:


> We decided a while back to retire the original thousand words a day club thread and start a brand new thread for 2013, so here it is:
> 
> Anyway, I haven't faltered in my thousand words a day goal yet and wrote 1087 words on New Year's Day and 1377 words today.
> 
> So how did you do in the new year?


Is this one of those flash fiction clubs? Or does this pertain to novel writing?


----------



## ShaunaG

Finally worked out the outline of the last act of this book. So tomorrow will be a better day.

January: 80,123

Feb 1st: 6,091                      Feb 11th: 3,337
Feb 2nd: Day off - Outlining    Feb 12th: 2,500
Feb 3rd: Day off                    Feb 13th: 5,016
Feb 4th: 3,625                      Feb 14th: 3,001
Feb 5th: 3,120                      Feb 15th: 1,001
Feb 6th: 3,158                      Feb 16th: Day off
Feb 7th: 0 - taxes                Feb 17th: Day off
Feb 8th: 7,161                      Feb 18th: 2,025
Feb 9th: Day off                    Feb 19th: 2,013
Feb 10th: Day off


----------



## Incognita

1,240 today. Well, it's something, even if it's not the 2K I was hoping for.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,389 words on the YA novel. Not bad. I have a bit of a headache and though I wouldn't be able to concentrate long enough to write this much, but I managed to round out the scene.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,112 today. Still lots more to go.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

Was ready to stop in the 1800's tonight, but then I thought of you guys and chugged a little farther 

+2054


----------



## Cege Smith

+2,082 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1921 words today and almost finished with my novella.


----------



## Guest

1318. Then again I spent most of the morning working on the blog, so that's not a surprise.


----------



## ShaunaG

January: 80,123

Feb 1st: 6,091                      Feb 11th: 3,337
Feb 2nd: Day off - Outlining    Feb 12th: 2,500
Feb 3rd: Day off                    Feb 13th: 5,016
Feb 4th: 3,625                      Feb 14th: 3,001
Feb 5th: 3,120                      Feb 15th: 1,001
Feb 6th: 3,158                      Feb 16th: Day off
Feb 7th: 0 - taxes                Feb 17th: Day off
Feb 8th: 7,161                      Feb 18th: 2,025
Feb 9th: Day off                    Feb 19th: 2,013
Feb 10th: Day off                  Feb 20th: 4,029


----------



## Mathew Reuther

Up to a bit over 63k on the year, so I'm managing to keep the pace up above the 1k threshold.

I did have a good weekend, with about 8.5k in two days, so that's nice.


----------



## Carry Lada

1179 words today.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

Mathew Reuther said:


> Up to a bit over 63k on the year


d*mn, son...

+1657


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,021 for today. Not as much as I would have liked, but needed to tweak the outline a bit. I shouldn't have any problem getting to my weekly goal of 5,000 since I'm only about 300 words away.


----------



## Cege Smith

+1,059 and it was HARD tonight.


----------



## ChrisWard

Just over 63k for the year so averaging over 1k/day.  It would be more but I'm editing two old novels at the same time.  Had a massive burst at the beginning of Feb as I finished the second in my Tube Riders series.  Got only 650 so far today, but it is only 1.30 p.m. where I live (Japan) and I'm at work ...


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Well, I didn't make my 1k today   Kept getting interrupted by things like my future father-in-law calling and... um... television. But I wasn't so far off: 878 words for the next chapter of my online serial novel.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I had a really good day of 2637 words today.


----------



## ShaunaG

January: 80,123

Feb 1st: 6,091                      Feb 11th: 3,337        Feb 21st: 4,600
Feb 2nd: Day off - Outlining    Feb 12th: 2,500
Feb 3rd: Day off                    Feb 13th: 5,016
Feb 4th: 3,625                      Feb 14th: 3,001
Feb 5th: 3,120                      Feb 15th: 1,001
Feb 6th: 3,158                      Feb 16th: Day off
Feb 7th: 0 - taxes                Feb 17th: Day off
Feb 8th: 7,161                      Feb 18th: 2,025
Feb 9th: Day off                    Feb 19th: 2,013
Feb 10th: Day off                  Feb 20th: 4,029


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You continue to be awe-inspiring, Shauna.

Not quite as awe-inspiring, but I still managed 2126 words today, which makes me pretty happy.


----------



## Guest

2310 today. 1005 yesterday but that was a different project.


----------



## ShaunaG

CoraBuhlert said:


> You continue to be awe-inspiring, Shauna.
> 
> Not quite as awe-inspiring, but I still managed 2126 words today, which makes me pretty happy.


Aw, thanks Cora! You're inspiring too! Anyone who sits down and writes every day is! And your numbers are nothing to sneeze at 

January: 80,123

Feb 1st: 6,091 Feb 11th: 3,337 Feb 21st: 4,600
Feb 2nd: Day off - Outlining Feb 12th: 2,500 Feb 22nd: 3,503
Feb 3rd: Day off Feb 13th: 5,016
Feb 4th: 3,625 Feb 14th: 3,001
Feb 5th: 3,120 Feb 15th: 1,001
Feb 6th: 3,158 Feb 16th: Day off
Feb 7th: 0 - taxes Feb 17th: Day off
Feb 8th: 7,161 Feb 18th: 2,025
Feb 9th: Day off Feb 19th: 2,013
Feb 10th: Day off Feb 20th: 4,029


----------



## Incognita

1,525 today after two days of horrible, horrible blockage. I can only hope that the words today broke up the logjam.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

+1625

One 2000+ day this week -- hoping for another this weekend!


----------



## Cege Smith

ChristinePope said:


> 1,525 today after two days of horrible, horrible blockage. I can only hope that the words today broke up the logjam.


You and me both, Christine! I've struggled the last couple of days and can only hope that things are going to get better.

+2253 today. Was thinking about doing more, but I think my brain could use a break. I'm going to hit it hard tomorrow!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

ShaunaG said:


> Aw, thanks Cora! You're inspiring too! Anyone who sits down and writes every day is! And your numbers are nothing to sneeze at


Not nearly as impressive as yours, but I'm having a good run of +2000 word days of late. Today was 2085 words.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,567 on the YA novel today. The frustrating thing is when I get on a roll and then have to stop due to time constraints! Just have to remember to start earlier in the day next time.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,072 yesterday, which gives me just over 6,000 for the week.

Today I reset the clock at '0' and start over.


----------



## ShaunaG

January: 80,123

Feb 1st: 6,091                      Feb 11th: 3,337          Feb 21st: 4,600
Feb 2nd: Day off - Outlining    Feb 12th: 2,500          Feb 22nd: 3,503
Feb 3rd: Day off                    Feb 13th: 5,016          Feb 23rd: 2,513
Feb 4th: 3,625                      Feb 14th: 3,001
Feb 5th: 3,120                      Feb 15th: 1,001
Feb 6th: 3,158                      Feb 16th: Day off
Feb 7th: 0 - taxes                Feb 17th: Day off
Feb 8th: 7,161                      Feb 18th: 2,025
Feb 9th: Day off                    Feb 19th: 2,013
Feb 10th: Day off                  Feb 20th: 4,029


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Haven't updated for a few days but have been hitting the quota.

19th: 1015 words + 3949 of rewrites
20th: 1021 words
21st: 1024 words + 1173 of rewrites
22nd: 1045 words + 2466 of rewrites
23rd:  1038 words + 2811 of rewrites

So far for the month it has been almost 27K words of rough drafts and 40K of rewrites.  One novella written from scratch (just needs editting - and a title), started a second novella and have also been working on rough draft and rewrites of two other novellas that I had starterd previously and am returning to while I'm on a bit of a writing roll.  Hope to finish the rough draft of one of those by the end of the month.


----------



## Incognita

2,050 today. I'm hoping I'm past the sticky spot now. If I can do 2K per day through the end of next week, I might just be done with the first draft of this sucker.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,040 for today. I'm nearing the halfway point.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,649 words today. Started a new short story.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A really good day with 2731 words for me. I'm getting close to the end of my SF novella.


----------



## Toonldy

Ms is at proofer! So plan on being back here more regularly. Working on two books simultaneously -- sequel to ms and a new one.

Since last posting:
WC=2120
WIP#2= 29,596

I'm really impressed by the achievements on this board. Go, Ceege, Shauna, Cora and Amanda and so many others.  And hang in their, Anya! You can do it!

Good luck and Good night to all.


----------



## WG McCabe

In the last two days I've banged out about 5500 words on my what was originally a 3200 word story. This thing is probably going to edge over 20K when all is said and done.


----------



## ShaunaG

I love all the support on this thread! Everyone making progress everyday is amazing! 

January: 80,123

Feb 1st: 6,091                      Feb 11th: 3,337          Feb 21st: 4,600
Feb 2nd: Day off - Outlining    Feb 12th: 2,500          Feb 22nd: 3,503
Feb 3rd: Day off                    Feb 13th: 5,016          Feb 23rd: 2,513
Feb 4th: 3,625                      Feb 14th: 3,001          Feb 24th: 2,007
Feb 5th: 3,120                      Feb 15th: 1,001
Feb 6th: 3,158                      Feb 16th: Day off
Feb 7th: 0 - taxes                Feb 17th: Day off
Feb 8th: 7,161                      Feb 18th: 2,025
Feb 9th: Day off                    Feb 19th: 2,013
Feb 10th: Day off                  Feb 20th: 4,029


----------



## Cege Smith

+4,189 yesterday. I really wanted to hit 5K, but I procrastinated too long and then was sleepy as the night wore on.

So far today is going well. I've got the 1K in, but gunning for more. I have to take advantage of the bigger blocks of time I have on the weekends! Will check in again later.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

cegesmith said:


> +4,189 yesterday. I really wanted to hit 5K, but I procrastinated too long and then was sleepy as the night wore on.


We'll forgive you 



ShaunaG said:


> I love all the support on this thread! Everyone making progress everyday is amazing!


Agreed. Been getting a lot my motivation from this thread of late!

That said... for the week:

2/18 1275 2/22 1639
2/19 2056 2/23 1567
2/20 1657 2/24 1243
2/21 1515

*Total: 10962* (which is solid for me)


----------



## Cege Smith

LOL. Thanks, Brad!  

+3,158 for today.


----------



## Incognita

Forgot to record my 2,005 for the day before I started drinking and watching the Oscars.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,195 words and 24 miles on the mountain bike. Oops, wrong thread on that last bit. ;-)


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,887 words today, which is a good day for me! This story really has me on a roll--I didn't realize how much I'd written.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Aww, but your mountain biking prowess is really impressive too, Scott.

Meanwhile, I did not mountain bike, but wrote 2104 words today.


----------



## Guest

Starting working on my third novel.

1253 words today.


----------



## Guest

800 Saturday.
0 Sunday
2139 so far today.


----------



## jnfr

thedragonchild "L'Poni Baldwin" said:


> Is this one of those flash fiction clubs? Or does this pertain to novel writing?


I think it's writing of whatever kind you're currently doing, Dragon. Jump in!

All of you worrying about your word count, I want you to know that I only wrote 1259 words all of last week. I spent the rest of my writing time with a spreadsheet, working out plots and composting characters. Today I did 870 words total and discovered an entire scene I didn't realize was about to happen.

I am slow, but I am very content.


----------



## Incognita

3,031 today. Pushing toward the end. Think I've got two chapters/around 10K to go.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

ChristinePope said:


> 3,031 today. Pushing toward the end. Think I've got two chapters/around 10K to go.


That has to feel good!

Just crossed the 50% threshold here, which means another 40K or so to go.

+2144 today


----------



## Incognita

bmagnarella said:


> That has to feel good!
> 
> Just crossed the 50% threshold here, which means another 40K or so to go.
> 
> +2144 today


It'll feel even better in a couple of days. 

But yes, it was nice to get past 80K today. Felt like a real milestone.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2238 words today.


----------



## ShaunaG

January: 80,123

Feb 1st: 6,091                      Feb 11th: 3,337          Feb 21st: 4,600
Feb 2nd: Day off - Outlining    Feb 12th: 2,500          Feb 22nd: 3,503
Feb 3rd: Day off                    Feb 13th: 5,016          Feb 23rd: 2,513
Feb 4th: 3,625                      Feb 14th: 3,001          Feb 24th: 2,007
Feb 5th: 3,120                      Feb 15th: 1,001          Feb 25th: 5,001 (it's that 1 that really counts)
Feb 6th: 3,158                      Feb 16th: Day off
Feb 7th: 0 - taxes                Feb 17th: Day off
Feb 8th: 7,161                      Feb 18th: 2,025
Feb 9th: Day off                    Feb 19th: 2,013
Feb 10th: Day off                  Feb 20th: 4,029


----------



## Victoria Champion

ShaunaG said:


> Feb 25th: 5,001 (it's that 1 that really counts)


I have a question -- how do you all count words? I use characters+spaces/6 rounded to nearest 100. Are you all using the default word count of the word processing program?


----------



## ShaunaG

Victoria Champion said:


> I have a question -- how do you all count words? I use characters+spaces/6 rounded to nearest 100. Are you all using the default word count of the word processing program?


I write in Word and at the bottom of the screen the word total is there, I make a note before I start for the day and then at the end I see the new total. I know there are discrepancies between Scrivener (which I haven't gotten the hang of) and Word but I like Word. So yes, I use the default word count.


----------



## Incognita

Victoria Champion said:


> I have a question -- how do you all count words? I use characters+spaces/6 rounded to nearest 100. Are you all using the default word count of the word processing program?


I just put down what Scrivener tells me.


----------



## jnfr

Me too. And then I put my daily counts into a spreadsheet and chart them. I love spreadsheets.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I generally highlight what I've written in word then use the word count tool, given Ive an older version of word that doesn't have the counter at the bottom.

Then I stick it in a spreadsheet too, so I can keep track of it all.  With some formulas for averages, projected totals and the like.

I do mine a little different, as I write my rough drafts in small blocks at a time, and mix it up with rewrites so I often have two copies of the same story going at once.  It works better for me that way, but does require keeping two separate word counts.


----------



## 67499

I'm really amazed at the industry of people who can target and achieve 1,000 words a day, under the pressure of the 10,000 things going on in their lives that compete for time.  Wish I could do the same but can't.


----------



## Victoria Champion

Well, the word count in the word processing programs counts _a the it if_ as words as well as longer words. The industry standard to determine manuscript pages (250 words a page) is characters+spaces/6 rounded to nearest 100), which Scrivener and also Google Docs (which I also write in) both have this option (without the rounding). I assume Word does as well. I'm curious if you re-count the manuscript the standard way before publishing. I have noticed that the word count can variate sometimes by 300 words between counting methods (at least for me). When I do my daily word count, I use the standard method.


----------



## Shalini Boland

I SO need to join this club. Last year I was pretty prolific, but I haven't got going at all this year. Very envious of all your daily word counts. Okay, going to sleep now as eyes are closing, but tomorrow morning I'm going to try for at least 1k.


----------



## ShaunaG

Victoria Champion said:


> Well, the word count in the word processing programs counts _a the it if_ as words as well as longer words. The industry standard to determine manuscript pages (250 words a page) is characters+spaces/6 rounded to nearest 100), which Scrivener and also Google Docs (which I also write in) both have this option (without the rounding). I assume Word does as well. I'm curious if you re-count the manuscript the standard way before publishing. I have noticed that the word count can variate sometimes by 300 words between counting methods (at least for me). When I do my daily word count, I use the standard method.


Hmmm... I didn't realize you weren't supposed to count small words. I mean, words are words no matter how short, right? A sentence might not make sense without the shorter ones. Ah well, you can click on the word count in Word and you can see characters with spaces and without. If I do the math, characters+space/6 rounded to nearest 100 I loose 12k words. I do not like that.


----------



## Victoria Champion

ShaunaG said:


> Hmmm... I didn't realize you weren't supposed to count small words. I mean, words are words no matter how short, right? A sentence might not make sense without the shorter ones. Ah well, you can click on the word count in Word and you can see characters with spaces and without. If I do the math, characters+space/6 rounded to nearest 100 I loose 12k words. I do not like that.


Well the publishing industry determined long ago that the average English word was 5 letters + one space.


----------



## ShaunaG

Victoria Champion said:


> Well the publishing industry determined long ago that the average English word was 5 letters + one space.


Five letters? FIVE LETTERS? *dies*


----------



## Victoria Champion

ShaunaG said:


> Five letters? FIVE LETTERS? *dies*


Well the whole point of counting words that way is so the printer would know how many estimated pages a manuscript would be. Standardizing print pages at 250 words a page on average could only be done by standardizing the size of words. Today, we are using electronic text. Perhaps it's time for a change?


----------



## ShaunaG

Victoria Champion said:


> Today, we are using electronic text. Perhaps it's time for a change?


Maybe. For my sanity's sake, I'm counting every little word I type - at least for my word goals.

January: 80,123

Feb 1st: 6,091 Feb 11th: 3,337 Feb 21st: 4,600
Feb 2nd: Day off - Outlining Feb 12th: 2,500 Feb 22nd: 3,503
Feb 3rd: Day off Feb 13th: 5,016 Feb 23rd: 2,513
Feb 4th: 3,625 Feb 14th: 3,001 Feb 24th: 2,007
Feb 5th: 3,120 Feb 15th: 1,001 Feb 25th: 5,001 
Feb 6th: 3,158 Feb 16th: Day off Feb 26th: 4,033
Feb 7th: 0 - taxes Feb 17th: Day off
Feb 8th: 7,161 Feb 18th: 2,025
Feb 9th: Day off Feb 19th: 2,013
Feb 10th: Day off Feb 20th: 4,029


----------



## Incognita

3,038 today. Definitely making up for lost time this week. Also, the closer to the end I get, the faster I tend to write. It's that darned section in the middle that starts to feel like the Bog of the Eternal Stench after a while.


----------



## ShaunaG

ChristinePope said:


> 3,038 today. Definitely making up for lost time this week. Also, the closer to the end I get, the faster I tend to write. It's that darned section in the middle that starts to feel like the Bog of the Eternal Stench after a while.


Labyrinth quote FTW! You're my favorite person this week!


----------



## scottmarlowe

Took yesterday off but 1,178 today. Had to go back and edit the current scene. Mood kind of played into the dialog and needed to tweak the order of the topics in the discussion. It's one of those pivotal scenes which is going to have some ramifications for the ending.

I should have my 5,000 for the week by Thursday if not tomorrow.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

scottmarlowe said:


> Took yesterday off but 1,178 today. Had to go back and edit the current scene. Mood kind of played into the dialog and needed to tweak the order of the topics in the discussion. It's one of those pivotal scenes which is going to have some ramifications for the ending.


Sort of did the same today, Scott. Love those fat word count days -- but not if I'm steering toward a ditch!

+1414


----------



## Incognita

ShaunaG said:


> Labyrinth quote FTW! You're my favorite person this week!


 

I'm hoping it won't feel quite so stinky when I'm going back through and doing edits...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Bad day today with lots of work and a killer headache, but I still managed 2083 words.


----------



## Edward Lake

1837 words today. 41359 words in so far.


----------



## ShaunaG

January: 80,123

Feb 1st: 6,091                      Feb 11th: 3,337          Feb 21st: 4,600
Feb 2nd: Day off - Outlining    Feb 12th: 2,500          Feb 22nd: 3,503
Feb 3rd: Day off                    Feb 13th: 5,016          Feb 23rd: 2,513
Feb 4th: 3,625                      Feb 14th: 3,001          Feb 24th: 2,007
Feb 5th: 3,120                      Feb 15th: 1,001          Feb 25th: 5,001 
Feb 6th: 3,158                      Feb 16th: Day off        Feb 26th: 4,033
Feb 7th: 0 - taxes                Feb 17th: Day off        Feb 27th: 6,610 - FINISHED THE BOOK! GAHAHAHA!
Feb 8th: 7,161                      Feb 18th: 2,025
Feb 9th: Day off                    Feb 19th: 2,013
Feb 10th: Day off                  Feb 20th: 4,029


----------



## Victoria Champion

ShaunaG said:


> Feb 27th: 6,610 - FINISHED THE BOOK! GAHAHAHA!


Woot! Congrats


----------



## Guest

2,070 today. Started a new story, which I promised myself I wouldn't, but I just had this idea...


----------



## Kenosha Kid

ShaunaG said:


> Feb 27th: 6,610 - FINISHED THE BOOK! GAHAHAHA!


Whaaaattt?!? (on the 6,610). Congrats on finishing!!!

+1678


----------



## Diane Patterson

Finally (having figured out what the crime is) I'm getting going. 1000+ words a day for the last 3 days! Woot.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Well, I didn't make it yesterday (about 900 words), but I did today. 1,138 words on the YA novel.


----------



## Incognita

ShaunaG said:


> Feb 27th: 6,610 - FINISHED THE BOOK! GAHAHAHA!


Congratulations! I can only hope that will be me tomorrow.

3,038 today. Hoo, boy, so glad I'm almost done.


----------



## ShaunaG

Thanks all! After running around the house screaming (this book fought me a lot), I slipped into that post-writing malaise where I wasn't sure what I was supposed to do, lol. Ah, crazy writer brain. 

Christine, I'm rooting for you!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your novel.

Meanwhile, I wrote 2147 words today and began a new short story.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

And the last day of February is done.  To my surprise I managed to hit the 1000 words rough draft for each day of the month.  End total for the month was 32,681 words of rough draft.  In addition I managed 50,070 of rewrites.  Well and truely the most productive month I've had that I can remember.

During it, I started and completed a 24K novella (which still needs a title and edit/proofread), got 5800 word into the rough draft of the follow up story, did 17000 words of rewrites on a short novel that I started last year, and did about 9000 words of rough draft and 9000 words of rewrites on another novella that also got started last year.

Plan for next month is to continue on, and finish off if possible, those other three stories.  And try and get them released.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,160 yesterday. 4,670 for the week. Still today and tomorrow left.

I like 5,000/week. My day job requires 8-10 hours/day depending on what's going on, so 5,000 generally remains realistic for me without being overwhelming.

I envy those who can hit that in a day or two.


----------



## ShaunaG

January: 80,123

Feb 1st: 6,091 Feb 11th: 3,337 Feb 21st: 4,600
Feb 2nd: Day off - Outlining Feb 12th: 2,500 Feb 22nd: 3,503
Feb 3rd: Day off Feb 13th: 5,016 Feb 23rd: 2,513
Feb 4th: 3,625 Feb 14th: 3,001 Feb 24th: 2,007
Feb 5th: 3,120 Feb 15th: 1,001 Feb 25th: 5,001 
Feb 6th: 3,158 Feb 16th: Day off Feb 26th: 4,033
Feb 7th: 0 - taxes Feb 17th: Day off Feb 27th: 6,610 - FINISHED THE BOOK! GAHAHAHA!
Feb 8th: 7,161 Feb 18th: 2,025 Feb 28th: 667 (realized I needed to fix one tiny plot point)
Feb 9th: Day off Feb 19th: 2,013
Feb 10th: Day off Feb 20th: 4,029

So, for the month of Feb I reached my goal and managed to write 75,011 words. Not sure what March will bring since I'll be editing the book I finished in January, but I will be writing.



Victoria Champion said:


> Well the whole point of counting words that way is so the printer would know how many estimated pages a manuscript would be. Standardizing print pages at 250 words a page on average could only be done by standardizing the size of words. Today, we are using electronic text. Perhaps it's time for a change?


I asked an agent I know about this yesterday. He said he hadn't ever heard of it, that he just goes by the number of words on the document and publishers that he works with do the same. So I think this was a hold over from a while ago. It makes sense though that Amazon counts 350 words for the average page while we all thought 250 words were average - maybe being digital they are counting all the words now.


----------



## 67499

Reading everyone's success in driving their work by targeting 1,000 words a day fired me up to give it a try:

Feb 28 - 687 words
Feb 27 - 1,703
Feb 26 - 431 (actually did over 1,000 but ended up editing out 600)

This kind of discipline is helping me through a slump in production on the third novel in a comic crime series I hope to start publishing late in the spring.  (BTW, anyone out there a Donald E. Westlake fan and know his daily rate?)


----------



## jnfr

That's great to hear, Stephen.

I only hit 355 words yesterday, but 1029 today. Getting through the last third of this book is both tough and exciting.


----------



## Incognita

4,121 today, and...

I FINISHED! Yay. Time to break out the Bollinger's, sweet chops! (10 points to anyone who gets that reference.) 

This is the book I've been working on:










Now I think I actually will make my March 31st release date. Nothing like deadlines to keep you motivated...


----------



## Victoria Champion

ChristinePope said:


> 4,121 today, and...
> 
> I FINISHED! Yay. Time to break out the Bollinger's, sweet chops! (10 points to anyone who gets that reference.)
> 
> This is the book I've been working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I think I actually will make my March 31st release date. Nothing like deadlines to keep you motivated...


Fantastic! Gorgeous cover, too.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Stunning cover, Christine. Also congrats on finishing your book.

I had another good day with 2238 words today and finished the month with 30827 words altogether.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

ChristinePope said:


> I FINISHED! Yay. Time to break out the Bollinger's, sweet chops! (10 points to anyone who gets that reference.)


Hey, well done!!! Not sure about the "sweet chops" (and don't want to risk the 10 points I already have), but I'm stealing it for when I finish.

And yes, lovely cover 



Steven Hardesty said:


> Reading everyone's success in driving their work by targeting 1,000 words a day fired me up to give it a try:


Welcome, Steven... this thread has definitely fired me up.

+1821


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,628 words today! I worked on the scene I was working on yesterday but also went back and started a new scene earlier in the story, since I realized I needed to set something up.


----------



## Incognita

Thanks, guys.

Just got back from a celebratory dinner.

And I do love my cover...my artist did a lovely job of bringing my heroine to life (she does the art, and I do the typography).



bmagnarella said:


> Hey, well done!!! Not sure about the "sweet chops" (and don't want to risk the 10 points I already have), but I'm stealing it for when I finish.


Hint: It's from a certain Aussie film, which this image is taken from (and which I totally felt l like during the depths of writing this book):


----------



## ShaunaG

Woot! Congratz Christine!


----------



## burke_KB

You guys rock. I averaged 527 words a day for February.

I usually do better, but decided to watch all seven seasons of the West Wing. I never saw it before, and got sucked into Netflix's black hole of lost weekends. 

I need to create a world's most interesting man meme: 

"I don't always follow TV shows, but when I do, I watch entire seasons in one sitting."


----------



## Joseph Aguirre

First post here.  Did 4,006 today.  Now if I can just keep that pace... yeah ok 1,000 is a bit more realistic.


----------



## Mathew Reuther

My average remains over 1000 for the day through February. I do wish it were higher than it is right now, but February was an improvement over January, and I'll work to make March an improvement over February.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Of to a decent start for march.

1144 words of rough draft and 2311 of rewrites (of which around 850 are new words.)

I actually started working on a new rough draft of a short story (hopefully no more than 4K long) that I am going to bundle as a freebie with the novella I completed last month.


----------



## jnfr

539 words today. I really hope I can figure out how to end this thing.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,157 for today, 6,339 for the week, and a daily average over the past 7 days of 1,057.

I'm going to go spend some time with my wife now. ;-)


----------



## Incognita

I'm taking a few days off but will start editing on Monday. Good luck to everyone with keeping up those word counts!


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,519 words today. Things are getting exciting here. Things are crashing down around my heroine's head... not literally, though. Yet.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I feel your pain, Jennifer, since I'm also struggling with how to end my SF novella. It's the first in a proposed series, so hitting the right notes for the ending is important. Plus, I also have to write an academic paper, which I am due to present soon.

Nonetheless, today's wordcount is a respectable 2146 words.


----------



## Caddy

Finished the first draft last week.  A little over 137,000 words.


----------



## Cege Smith

Congratulations, Christine!! *throws confetti*

+1,078 today.


----------



## Edward Lake

3084 Yesterday 
1013 Today


----------



## Kenosha Kid

+1410


----------



## Edward Lake

Couldn't sleep so I did another 1036 words. Just passed the 48000 mark.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,113 so far. I'll probably come back to it later and get some more in.

Came back. 2,031 for the day. My first 2,000+ day in a while. Now, time to go veg.


----------



## 67499

Tracking my daily word count is working! Hammered out 2,067 last night. Unfortunately all those words went into starting a new project, not getting over my slump in the ms I want to finish very shortly. Still have a bit of a discipline problem...


----------



## Mathew Reuther

I started March right out by hitting my daily (1900) goal on the 1st.

January's average was 1013, and February's was 1489. This month I have two goals. The first is to write every day. (I've had 23 writing day in each of the last two months.) The second is to hit my daily goal every day. So far, so good.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

Mathew Reuther said:


> I started March right out by hitting my daily (1900) goal on the 1st.


That's an admirable daily goal. I'm all over the map, but usually shoot for 1200 min. Today was one of those grit your teeth and go for it days...

+2601


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,565 words today... unfortunately, not on the novel. On a silly story in the same world as the novel I'm currently (theoretically) editing. But at least there are words!


----------



## Cege Smith

+2,081 today. I got a reader complaint on my FB page about halfway through and almost quit. But I keep telling myself not everyone is going to like my writing and I have to carry on.


----------



## Toonldy

*Hangs head in shame*  I've been sporadic here. Too much going on at once. Editing ms; working on cover; writing sequel; and yet another unrelated novel. And kids. 
Here are some updates:
Yesterday, I added almost 1000 words to my soon-to be-published ms with revised epilogue
Today, while I should have been finalizing edits of the above, I worked on my WIP #2 and added 1,788 words.  Actually more, which I hand wrote and will cite when typed up in next word count

"GS"/WIP#2=31,384
WC= 1788

Good night and good luck to all!


----------



## Toonldy

Oh, Christine! Congrats! Such a beautiful cover. Fingers crossed for great success.  I'm mentally drinking whatever you're having. YAY! for you. xo~ els


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Did a decent amount over the weekend.

2nd; 1262 + 2546 of rewrites.
3rd; 1152 + 2282 of rewrites.

My spreadsheet is saying that if I keep up this pace I may hit 36000 words of roough drafts and 73000 fo rewrites by the end of the month.  The trick is keeping it up...


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,088 today. Over 3,000 for the weekend.


----------



## RoseInTheTardis

I managed to write 1291 words today but it was a struggle. I'm over 7K for March already, though, so assuming I don't keep deleting 75% of the words I write, I'm not doing too badly.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

I wrote 1,552 words today, and finally got back to editing on _Strange Abduction_. I always put off editing because I hate it, but it hasn't been so bad for this book...


----------



## Kenosha Kid

+1244 today

A healthy 12K for the week


----------



## Toonldy

Procrastinating on edits on next, soon-to-be book. Added words to WIP #2
WC=1682
Total Words=33,074.
Hoping to post regularly. Good night and good night to all.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2045 words yesterday and 2581 words today.


----------



## Cege Smith

+2,096 today. Can I tell you how happy I am that this weekend is over?


----------



## Toonldy

Still procrastinating on the final edit. Worked on WIP #2
WC=1352
TW= 34,426

Would love to get to the 35,000 word mark today. Will update if I do.
Now, on to the edit.


----------



## Cege Smith

+2,138 today. I can tell I've hit the dreaded middle. I'm opening up more cans of worms all the time. I'm going to have to start sticking them back inside those cans soon or this book is never going to end.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,787 words today, back to the NaNo novel. I'm getting really close to the end now!


----------



## Kenosha Kid

cegesmith said:


> I can tell I've hit the dreaded middle. I'm opening up more cans of worms all the time. I'm going to have to start sticking them back inside those cans soon or this book is never going to end.


Haha! You and me both.



Clare K. R. Miller said:


> 1,787 words today, back to the NaNo novel. I'm getting really close to the end now!


Congrats, Clare -- I'm hoping to peer on that same light in about 2-3 weeks!

+1511


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2515 words for me. Alas, most of that is academic writing.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Hi there 1,000-words-a-dayers! It's been a while since I've been around...busy with a re-release and two different editing projects. But I'm finally back to the writing board with a new story in the works so hopefully I'll be as diligent in my visits here and reporting as I plan to be with my 1,000 words a day.  And thanks, El, for buzzing me about returning. This is a _great_ group and awesome motivator. I'm really excited to start up again! All righty...here goes. Spent quite some unanticipated time yesterday adding more to my plotting work, but today I actually type that first word on the page (and, er, hopefully at least 999 more after that).


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Continue to hit my 1000 words of rough draft a day goal.  Will have to start thinking of the next stories soon.

4th; 1195 + 1447 of rewrites.
5th; 1092 + 3230 of rewrites.

In the last few days I wrote the rough draft and then did the rewrite of a short, 6K word story, which is going to be a bonus story for the novella I did last month.  It still remains titleless.  For the firt time I can recall, my imagination has hit a blank for a title for it.


----------



## Guest

3407 yesterday
2769 today
Now if only I could finish something.


----------



## jnfr

Ah, the dreaded middle. I remember those days. Now I'm in the dreaded last third, tricksy in its own way...

1061 words today. I'm looking at my weekly counts for this year and they're all over the place. Working on getting more consistent, yes I am.


----------



## Cege Smith

+2,057 today. I just crossed the halfway mark today. It's funny how you feel the shift- no more climbing upwards but instead starting to propel down toward the inevitable end.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Wrote a whopping 3289 words today.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

CoraBuhlert said:


> Wrote a whopping 3289 words today.


Nice!

+1306


----------



## RoseInTheTardis

CoraBuhlert said:


> Wrote a whopping 3289 words today.


Rock on.

2400 even for me. It always feel funny when it's a round number like that.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

RoseInTheTardis said:


> 2400 even for me. It always feel funny when it's a round number like that.


What I like is when it's 1111 words or, better yet, 666 or something along those lines.

1,658 words for me today. I might actually finish this tomorrow.


----------



## WG McCabe

I've done close to 6000 words in the last two days. This story keeps getting longer and longer. 

Just a refresher, this was originally intended to be a quick polish of a 3200 word short story. When I got into it I kept adding on. I originally thought it was going to end up being about 10K words. By the time all is said and done, it will probably clock in at around 25K.


----------



## Savannah_Page

4,761 yesterday for first day on the new novel. Now it's time to stop procrastinating and get to work today. Lots of ideas a-brewin', now I just need to put down my pleasure reading and turn my ideas into an actual story.


----------



## lynkay

Hi everyone! Can I join in? I managed 2k yesterday, hoping to write about 1k today! Cheers!


----------



## Savannah_Page

Absolutely, Marilyn! This thread really helped me get my most recently published novel done, efficiently. I just started work on another novel after taking a few-month-long hiatus from this thread and it feels like home again.   Welcome and good luck!


----------



## 67499

Yesterday ended with me very smug at having managed 1,805 words on #4 in my comic crime thriller series. Today, I edited out 1,234 of those words. Is that progress or should I find a new line of work?


----------



## OEGaudio

I'm back to writing on a consistent basis the last month, so I'm going to jump in hopes of keeping writing consistently.

Yesterday I managed 5170 on my WIP that I started on Sunday. Back at it today hoping to hit 5k again.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

+1342

About 70% of the way there, 25K-ish words to go, and an April 29th date with the editor.

Woo-hoo!


----------



## lynkay

Savannah_Page said:


> Absolutely, Marilyn! This thread really helped me get my most recently published novel done, efficiently. I just started work on another novel after taking a few-month-long hiatus from this thread and it feels like home again.  Welcome and good luck!


Hi there!

Well I have to say I managed 6k, so it's great! Will be definitely coming back and posting with you guys. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Today I wrote 994 words for a chapter of my online serial novel.

Then I wrote 848 words on the YA novel...

And it's DONE.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats for finishing, Clare, welcome to Marilyn and a hearty welcome back to Savannah. 

I wrote 2869 words today. Not as good as yesterday, but not bad either.


----------



## OEGaudio

5344 for me today. Three days in row over 5k   

I feel like the more time I spend writing each day, the better I feel about everything else in life.

Writing is my drug.


----------



## Cege Smith

+2,063 today. Love this thread- it's so motivating.


----------



## Savannah_Page

OEGaudio said:


> I feel like the more time I spend writing each day, the better I feel about everything else in life.
> 
> Writing is my drug.


So true!

Nice numbers, everyone. This is definitely a motivating thread!

I wrote one chapter yesterday and edited yet again my opening chapters, totaling to 2,797 new words yesterday. 
Goal is to, thanks to a busy day of chores and errands, write one chapter and then a guest blog post or 2 that are due. This next chapter will be a challenging one, but when it's done I know it'll feel great. Gotta love the writing drug.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Writing is my crack too.  I'm always thinking about it, wanting my next hit.


----------



## jnfr

1184 today, which is good for me. My ears have been bad this week, so it's hard to focus, but I take the days I can get.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

OEGaudio said:


> Writing is my drug.


Can't beat it. And the street price is next to nil 

+3166


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another over 3000 word day with 3164 words.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Over 1k today (lost track of the exact count) on a short story that I could have sworn I was going to finish in one more writing session. Maybe tomorrow... and then I get to start on that thing-I-expect-to-be-a-novelette-that-will-probably-come-out-novella-length-because-that-always-happens...


----------



## OEGaudio

5,064. My streak of 5k days is now up to four. I was not feeling it today, midterms and writing don't mix, but I pushed through and hit my goal. It feels good. Can't wait to get back to it tomorrow.

I started a new book on Sunday, trying a new genre and so far I'm loving it. It really made me excited about writing, I really needed that change.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Nice 5,000 word streak, Orion! And very nice 3k+ day, Cora. 

Today was a floppy day. Did more day job work and then got caught up perusing about Hugh Howey's blog. I didn't get my 1k today, managing just 525 plus some edits, but I did do 6,097 yesterday so today's dismal number doesn't seem too dismal.

Off to celebrate the fraction of Weltfrauentag that's left with a pedi and massage, then this weekend it's all about writing the synopsis for my next release. Oof. One of the toughest parts! Keep up the great work, everyone!


----------



## Kenosha Kid

I'm enjoying following everyone's progress on this thread. Keep it up!

+2188


----------



## Cege Smith

+2,245 yesterday (I had withdrawal when I couldn't post my progress because of the forum migration!)
+2,019 today

I have a bunch of writing sprints planned for the weekend. I'm hoping to be close to done with this first draft by Monday!


----------



## OEGaudio

Just finished for the day, managed +5,024 and met my goal with 12 minutes left in the day. I also just passed 50k written in the last 30 days (although 25k came in the last 5 days lol) which is officially the most I've ever written over that amount of time.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Glad you were able to celebrate international women's day in style with a massage and a pedicure, Savannah.

I had another plus 3000 word day today with 3123 words, in spite of a nasty storm-induced headache.


----------



## scottmarlowe

I was out of it for a few days traveling for work, but back into the swing of things today with 2324 words. Brings me to 80,081 total and about 57% done.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Haven't updated for the last ferw days.

6th; 1089 + 1013 of rewrites
7th; 1043 + 2073 of rewrites
8th; 1010 + 2691 of rewrites
9th; 1008 + 1052 of rewrites

Only just managed to get yesterdays rough draft quota in, well after 11pm.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

A. S. Warwick said:


> Haven't updated for the last few days.


Welcome back, mate!



scottmarlowe said:


> I was out of it for a few days traveling for work, but back into the swing of things today with 2324 words. Brings me to 80,081 total and about 57% done.


Whoa! So you're looking at 140,000, give or take?

+1842


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

I didn't quite make it to 1k yesterday, but I wrote over 2k today, so I think that makes up for it!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I had another great writing day of 4211 words. Plus, I finished the first draft of a 27000 word SF novella and made good progress on that pesky academic paper that is keeping me from focussing on what I really want to write.

Oh yes, and winter came back with five centimeters of snow over night.


----------



## Cege Smith

+8,525 today. I had a goal of 10K and didn't make it- dinner with friends interrupted those plans. I plan to make up for it tomorrow.


----------



## OEGaudio

cegesmith said:


> +8,525 today. I had a goal of 10K and didn't make it- dinner with friends interrupted those plans. I plan to make up for it tomorrow.


]
That's still an awesome one day total!

I was +5,008 for the day. I set a goal of 60k for my WIP... just passed 32k today and I'm running out of story. It might be time to call on my fluff writing skills learned in college.


----------



## WG McCabe

I just knocked out 2816 words in the last hour and a half. One more scene and then I am into the climax and the novella. Should finish tomorrow.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

After 37 straight days of making the quota I failed yesterday.  For whatever reason I just didn't feel up to it.  At least I had another words banked to cover it.


----------



## lynkay

Hope everyone's having a great Sunday! I wrote 5k last night and today 3k!


----------



## WG McCabe

I did 1842 words in about an hour this evening. One more scene an I am finished with this novella. That should happen tomorrow. Can't wait to move onto a new project. Living inside the head of the main character for the last three weeks has been rough.


----------



## Quiss

Did about a k in edits.

And, with that, my WIP is done at about 68 k and ready for line editing.
Yay!

I'm well on target for an April release.


----------



## Cege Smith

Congrats, Quiss! I hope to be right behind you in a couple of days.

+6,883 today. My WIP crossed the 50K word mark today- I officially have a novel on my hands!


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

That's great, Quiss!

I passed 2k again today. Very pleased with that.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

My week (sorry, I'm a spreadsheet freak):

3/4 1623 3/8 2463
3/5 1306 3/9 1842
3/6 1342 3/10 1464
3/7 3191

*Total: 13231*

Congrats to the recent and soon-to-be finishers!


----------



## OEGaudio

+5,052 today. WIP is almost at 40k (started last Sunday). I'm pressing for finishing by Friday so that I can have the week of spring break to do edits. No break/rest for the wicked and all that jazz.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your WIP, Quiss.

I had another great day today with 4332 words today.


----------



## WG McCabe

I wrote 3988 words today. But more importantly I finished my novella. About 28K. Huzzah!


----------



## Victoria Champion

Patrick Szabo said:


> I wrote 3988 words today. But more importantly I finished my novella. About 28K. Huzzah!


Woot, grats.


----------



## WG McCabe

Thankee sai.  

Now on to a novel.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,612 words today to finish a short story for an anthology call!


----------



## Kenosha Kid

The time change spun my dials a bit, but I managed to squeeze out a respectable 1505.

Congrats to recent finishers Patrick and Clare!


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,200 even today. Getting closer.


----------



## Cege Smith

Congrats, Patrick!  That is awesome.  

+2252 today. I'm 2-3 chapters from the end. I can see it- I can't wait!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wrote 6132 words today, which pretty near wiped me out. But at least I managed to finish that bloody academic paper.


----------



## JHall

I've written a bit over 4,000 words so far today. I plan to go for another 4,000 or so before I sleep (I want to finish this chapter). Dunno if that means I'm doing a sloppy job of it, or on a creative high or what. Yesterday I wrote a bit over 3,000. I'm 400 words away from reaching 30,000 total.


----------



## S. Shine

6556 today.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Awesome 6k day, Cora and S. Shine!! Everyone's multiple thousand numbers are awesome and inspiring! Good luck with the ending, Cege. That is such a fantastic feeling!

Yesterday I did some more editing and added 4,813 and today another 3,304, plus more tough editing. Well, there's still daylight so it's time I bounce back to the another MS and get back to more editing!


----------



## Kenosha Kid

+2198 today toward what I'd estimated would be a 80K word novel (first in a series), but is now looking more like 90K.

Oh well, at this point what's another 10K?


----------



## WG McCabe

cegesmith said:


> Congrats, Patrick! That is awesome.
> 
> +2252 today. I'm 2-3 chapters from the end. I can see it- I can't wait!


Isn't that a great feeling? Sitting there, that close to the end, trying to decide if you should blast through to the end or wait until tomorrow. At least that's how I am. 

I took today off. Tomorrow I start book one of an Urban Fantasy series.

And way to go everyone on hitting their word counts. It's fantastic.


----------



## Cege Smith

Thanks, Savannah! I get a lot of satisfaction out of editing, but it is always tough for me. Hope yours is going smoothly!

+2,086 today. I have one more chapter to write, and then that might be the end. Or not. I guess I won't know until I get there.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

2,103 words today! I finally got started on a story I've been wanting to write for a while. This is so much fun.


----------



## OEGaudio

+1,365 yesterday
+2,487 today

Down a little from what I usually write, but I had a midterm today. I'll be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Down from yesterday with 2085 today, but still pretty damn good.


----------



## Error404

got my 5k daily words in today.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Got in 3,787 on one WIP, and now the rest of the day will be spent editing the other WIP. I will make my release date next week...I will...I will...I will...


----------



## jnfr

I wrote 1150 words today, which was my best day this week. I do in a week about what many of you do in a day, but I am able to do that consistently, so I persevere.

The annoying part is that as I slide into the last third of this book, I think it's going to be several chapters longer than I thought - closer to 90k than the 75k I had planned. Or I may cut back a lot of stuff once I get to editing, but I think I'm going to have to write until I reach the end no matter how long it takes! Oh well.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

jnfr said:


> The annoying part is that as I slide into the last third of this book, I think it's going to be several chapters longer than I thought - closer to 90k than the 75k I had planned. Or I may cut back a lot of stuff once I get to editing, but I think I'm going to have to write until I reach the end no matter how long it takes! Oh well.


I've just discovered the same thing. "Oh well" about sums it up 

+2902


----------



## scottmarlowe

jnfr said:


> I wrote 1150 words today, which was my best day this week. I do in a week about what many of you do in a day, but I am able to do that consistently, so I persevere.


And that's how we do it. Consistency.



jnfr said:


> The annoying part is that as I slide into the last third of this book, I think it's going to be several chapters longer than I thought - closer to 90k than the 75k I had planned. Or I may cut back a lot of stuff once I get to editing, but I think I'm going to have to write until I reach the end no matter how long it takes! Oh well.


I'm staring at 140,000 words per my outline, so I really hope I don't have any extra chapters in there.  In fact, I hope some of the chapters come in a little shorter than anticipated.

1,231 today with 56,921 to go.


----------



## Cege Smith

+2,837 words today and the first draft is DONE! Woot!    

Now I'm going to put it away for a week before starting on edits. What's fun now is that I'll work on something else in the meantime to keep the words flowing.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another great day with 5864 words. Tomorrow, I'm off to a conference in Halle, Saale for a few days (barely thirty kilometers from the Leipzig book fair and I don't even get to go there   ), so my streak of high numbers is at an end for now. But I'll take my netbook, so I'll still get to write.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,635 words today. I'm really enjoying this story!


----------



## Guest

Working on something new at the moment, and it's a little slow going. Still got to make sure I make progress each day.

1025 words day


----------



## OEGaudio

Took a break from my WIP to work on the covers for the 2nd and 3rd parts of a series. Got those done and wrote 1,006 words on a short that I've been meaning to write.


----------



## S. Shine

2151 yesterday and 2616 today + polished a 14k one from start to finish. 

Hoping can get another 5k day in before the week is done but... doubtful. Still, I'll try!


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,363 for today, which puts me at almost 7,000 for the week with tomorrow still to go!


----------



## WG McCabe

Took two days off to do some other things and just started a short that is eventually going to be a free lead-in to a novel. Got 1258 words of it done and now I have to go to bed. I need to start writing earlier in the day.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,985 today!


----------



## Kenosha Kid

cegesmith said:


> +2,837 words today and the first draft is DONE! Woot!


Awesome! Hoping to be there myself sometime in the next couple of weeks (it's like English ivy -- just keeps growing).

+1955


----------



## Cege Smith

+1,223 today. I started the second installment in my serial- the words are flowing pretty well which I love.


----------



## RoseInTheTardis

cegesmith said:


> +1,223 today. I started the second installment in my serial- the words are flowing pretty well which I love.


Yay! Love it when the words flow.

I managed 1688 today, but most of it was experimenting with new projects. No solid idea of where I'm going yet.


----------



## Cege Smith

RoseInTheTardis said:


> Yay! Love it when the words flow.
> 
> I managed 1688 today, but most of it was experimenting with new projects. No solid idea of where I'm going yet.


That experimenting can be lots of fun! I almost always meander to the end- I know that would drive a lot of people crazy. 

+1381 today. Words were flowing but I'm trying to give myself a little bit of space to not feel pressured on the word count. The day job is killing me lately and I'm afraid that if I don't back off a little on the writing my brain is going to completely shut down on me.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Despite having kind of a tired and stressed-out day, I managed to get my thousand words. 1,229 to be precise.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

Clare K. R. Miller said:


> Despite having kind of a tired and stressed-out day, I managed to get my thousand words.


That's the beauty of having a quota. You're more likely to get the words, no matter _how_ you feel.

+1567


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Brad D. Magnarella said:


> That's the beauty of having a quota. You're more likely to get the words, no matter _how_ you feel.
> 
> +1567


Couldn't agree more. Plus, most of the time if I'm not feeling well and my habit and quota make me write anyway, I feel much better after I've started to get some words done. (Not today. I think I just didn't sleep well.)


----------



## WG McCabe

That must be going around. I've slept like crap for the last week.

Only 1091 words tonight but, by God, they are a GOOD 1091 words.


----------



## Guest

1142 Words Today.

(WIP) Vicious Playground: 1142 Words Complete.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Haven't done any rough draft work the last couple of days - partially due to assignment work and partially due to a backlog of rewrites and edits building up.  Plus general brainstorming about an overhaul of blogs, badging and covers.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,349 words today. And I don't think I'm even halfway through this story. I could be wrong, though... I'll see how it continues to shape itself.


----------



## S. Shine

Nothing yesterday and 2765 today.


----------



## WG McCabe

Only 1282 today, bringing the short to 3630 so far. Maybe another 2000 words and it's done.


----------



## NguyenHoang

God. Don't be like this, everyone. Putting too much words in just a day might give bad construction to your book's storyline and related things. 
I'm doing 1000 words a day, with very carefully rechecking minutes after writing.

And English is not my native language. I'm from Vietnam


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,646 words today.


----------



## Cege Smith

NguyenHoang said:


> God. Don't be like this, everyone. Putting too much words in just a day might give bad construction to your book's storyline and related things.
> I'm doing 1000 words a day, with very carefully rechecking minutes after writing.
> 
> And English is not my native language. I'm from Vietnam


I use this thread a way to record my progress, motivate me to write, and to cheer on other folks who have the same goals I do. I hope that we can keep the discussion on that, and away from judging anyone's particular way of going about doing what they're doing. I don't give a hoot how many words folks are writing- as long as they're writing! Everyone is a special snowflake, and my process may not be be right for you just like your process may not be right for me. Sorry- not sure if you meant your post that way, but it had a decidedly negative tone to it that I don't think is right for this thread. (There are lots of other threads on quantity vs. quality here on the forum for that debate...)

That said, I put in +6506 words today, and I'm not worried one bit that at least 90% of them will stay in the final draft. I can crank out the words when they are flowing, and today was a good day!


----------



## WG McCabe

Good job, Cege!

I just finished 2705 words and finished the short I was working on. Tomorrow it's on to the next one.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

cegesmith said:


> That said, I put in +6506 words today, and I'm not worried one bit that at least 90% of them will stay in the final draft. I can crank out the words when they are flowing, and today was a good day!


Sing it, sister!

I thought my streak of 1000-word days had met its end today (34 in a row, for those of you keeping count ). But with a last gasp, I made it. Just. Thanks to this thread.

+1023

That's 12,883 for the week and 77,685 toward this WIP (with maybe another 10-12K to go).


----------



## ShaunaG

I'm finally back in the club today! Took the first half of March off to work on the edits and proofreading of the book I finished in January. Now that it's off to the betas and my outline is written, I am back to writing.

January: 80,123
February: 75,011

March 18th: 4,019


Nice job Cege on a 6k+ day!


----------



## -alex-

I think I may need to join. And use this place as motivation. Haha.

1098 words today.

I'm trying to up my goal and set it to 2000 words a day. It's not working out so well so far.


----------



## Victoria Champion

ShaunaG said:


> I'm finally back in the club today! Took the first half of March off to work on the edits and proofreading of the book I finished in January. Now that it's off to the betas and my outline is written, I am back to writing.


'
Shauna, I changed my word counts to your method and updated all my blurbs. That same day I sold a title that hadn't had one sale since release. Coincidence? Probably not.


----------



## ShaunaG

Victoria Champion said:


> '
> Shauna, I changed my word counts to your method and updated all my blurbs. That same day I sold a title that hadn't had one sale since release. Coincidence? Probably not.


Woot! Yay! 

Some people do prefer longer books - I'm glad it's helped!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on an amazing +6000 words day, Cege.

I'm back from Halle on Saale. I actually managed to write while I was away (I took my netbook and wrote at the hotel and during a handful of particularly dull presentations) and wrote 4331 words altogether from Thursday to Sunday. Today I wrote another 1784 words.


----------



## RoseInTheTardis

-alex- said:


> I think I may need to join. And use this place as motivation. Haha.
> 
> 1098 words today.
> 
> I'm trying to up my goal and set it to 2000 words a day. It's not working out so well so far.


1098 is nothing to sneeze at! It took me about 9 months of writing 1,000 words a day to hit 1500 more often than not.

Did 2437 today. But on three different things. Having a bit of trouble focusing on one this this week for some reason.


----------



## S. Shine

Nothing yesterday but 2363 today.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,531 words today! I was going to stop, but discovered that I'd written something like 1,489 words, so I made myself take a few extra minutes to think and write a couple more paragraphs, just to get that 1.5k.


----------



## Cege Smith

Patrick Szabo said:


> I just finished 2705 words and finished the short I was working on. Tomorrow it's on to the next one.


Awesome- congrats, Patrick!



Brad D. Magnarella said:


> I thought my streak of 1000-word days had met its end today (34 in a row, for those of you keeping count ). But with a last gasp, I made it. Just. Thanks to this thread.
> 
> +1023
> 
> That's 12,883 for the week and 77,685 toward this WIP (with maybe another 10-12K to go).


34 days of 1000 words? That's fantastic!! I've written everyday since the beginning of the year, but I haven't written 1000 words every day.



ShaunaG said:


> I'm finally back in the club today! Took the first half of March off to work on the edits and proofreading of the book I finished in January. Now that it's off to the betas and my outline is written, I am back to writing.
> 
> January: 80,123
> February: 75,011
> 
> March 18th: 4,019


Welcome back, Shauna! You are a word writing machine. 



-alex- said:


> I think I may need to join. And use this place as motivation. Haha.
> 
> 1098 words today.
> 
> I'm trying to up my goal and set it to 2000 words a day. It's not working out so well so far.


This thread is great for motivation! Do what you can and don't beat yourself up if you don't make it. There's always tomorrow!



CoraBuhlert said:


> Congrats on an amazing +6000 words day, Cege.
> 
> I'm back from Halle on Saale. I actually managed to write while I was away (I took my netbook and wrote at the hotel and during a handful of particularly dull presentations) and wrote 4331 words altogether from Thursday to Sunday. Today I wrote another 1784 words.


Way to make it work, Cora! I always have the hardest time keeping momentum while I'm traveling.

+3,181 for me today and I'm done with the first draft of this short (that may turn into a novella on the edit- I'm just under 14K words on it). It's been awhile since a story flew onto the page this easily- I'm enjoying the ride!


----------



## Savannah_Page

Boy that was a lengthy few days away from KB. I was a total bum on Thursday and did nothing but crazy edits, so no words to report. Then I had a 3-day weekend so that shot Friday writing to poo. Wednesday I did do 3,787, so that put me at my week's goal of getting the MS to 26,000. 

I'm hoping to manage 1,000 a day this week, and you'd think this crazy amount of snow that Berlin's getting right now will help, but I've got the ol' wedding anniversary tomorrow, then visitors from the States coming in for half the week, am working on getting the new book ready for release this week, and then there are those new IKEA pieces to put together... (Procrastination instigation, that IKEA? Probably.) Will try really hard, though! Everyone here is such a big inspiration! Keep it up!



CoraBuhlert said:


> I'm back from Halle on Saale. I actually managed to write while I was away (I took my netbook and wrote at the hotel and during a handful of particularly dull presentations) and wrote 4331 words altogether from Thursday to Sunday. Today I wrote another 1784 words.


  Where my husband's from! I thought about entering the contest they had going on, but it was for German language only books. Still would have been nice to go if I'd had the time.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Gone 5 days now without any work on rough drafts and barely any rewrites, and probably will end up doing the same today.  Just been snow under with other stuff - and I dont like it.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1632. Time for bed.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

scottmarlowe said:


> 1632. Time for bed.


Bedtime for this Bonzo as well...

+1920 today
+2133 yesterday

Buenas noches a todas y todos!


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,386 for me today.


----------



## ShaunaG

January: 80,123
February: 75,011

March 18th: 4,019
March 19th: 5,000

Clearly a few weeks off was just what I needed.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Savannah_Page said:


> Where my husband's from! I thought about entering the contest they had going on, but it was for German language only books. Still would have been nice to go if I'd had the time.


Cool. Is your husband from Halle proper or from the surrounding area?

Though I wasn't there for the Leipzig bookfair, however much I would have loved to go, but for an academic conference called the North German Linguistic Colloquium at Halle university. It's really a pity that I was so close to Leipzig at bookfair time and yet still wasn't able to go. Though they had a few readings at Halle as well, since I walked past one of them, held in a vintage tram of all places.

I hope you survived the Berlin snow BTW. Luckily, Bremen has been snow free today, though on the way home on Sunday we had to drive through heavy snow flurries all the way from Hannover to Bemen.

Words: I wrote 2119 words today.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

+2232


----------



## ShaunaG

January: 80,123
February: 75,011

March 18th: 4,019
March 19th: 5,000
March 20th: 3,127


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2239 words for me today.


----------



## Carry Lada

How do you quantify words a day for rewriting?


----------



## Trevor Mcinsley

I deleted a thousand words when I accidentally left an orange on my delete key earlier... does that count? Ever tried undoing a thousand words one character at a time? It isn't fun.


----------



## Victoria Champion

Carry Lada said:


> How do you quantify words a day for rewriting?


I don't count that way. I just count how much the manuscript word count has increased at the end of the day.


----------



## jnfr

Me too. I know it'll all change once I get to editing anyway.

1066 today, after a few days of 0-600 each.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

Going to copy Shauna's methodology (but not her word counts... yet):

3/18:  2133
3/19:  1920
3/20:  2232
3/21:  1935

I have to say, before joining this thread, 1 - 1.2K used to be the norm for me on good days.

Ya'll have upped my game, and I thank you


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Trevor Mcinsley said:


> I deleted a thousand words when I accidentally left an orange on my delete key earlier... does that count? Ever tried undoing a thousand words one character at a time? It isn't fun.


OMG, I hope you were able to get all those words back! That must have been extremely frustrating.

1,313 words for me today


----------



## ShaunaG

Brad D. Magnarella said:


> Going to copy Shauna's methodology (but not her word counts... yet):


 

I do it for myself, so at the end of the month I have an organized place where I can tally up my total. You guys should see the crazyface notes all over my desk. It's a wonder I know what these things are.

Also, once you get into this habit of writing every day (or most every day if you take the weekends off like me), you do start to write faster. Don't compare your numbers with others, every single word is more than you had the day before and that's all that counts, but I'm glad Cora started this thread too, very motivating.

January: 80,123
February: 75,011

March 18th: 4,019
March 19th: 5,000
March 20th: 3,127
March 21st: 3,355


----------



## Carry Lada

Victoria Champion said:


> I don't count that way. I just count how much the manuscript word count has increased at the end of the day.


What if there is a deficit?


----------



## Victoria Champion

Carry Lada said:


> What if there is a deficit?


I cry a little.


----------



## Carry Lada

Victoria Champion said:


> I cry a little.


----------



## ShaunaG

January: 80,123
February: 75,011

March 18th: 4,019
March 19th: 5,000
March 20th: 3,127
March 21st: 3,355
March 22nd: 4,537


----------



## Kenosha Kid

3/18:  2133
3/19:  1920
3/20:  2232
3/21:  1935
3/22:  1382

Nearing the end.   and


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Glad to have been of service, Shauna.

I wrote 2176 words yesterday and 2110 words today.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Couple of days of < 1000 words due to day job stuff, but back in action today with 2,007.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

After a slow day yesterday, I'm back with 1,425 words today, finishing off the novelette I've been working on. Hopefully I can get some good comments from my betas that will allow me to edit it quickly, and then I can publish it! (Though a cover is going to be tricky.)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Had a really good day with 2690 words today.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,575 words today.


----------



## Cege Smith

I jumped into edits this week. I spent several days on the 1st/2nd round edits on my newest novel, and with that off to my beta reader I worked on edits for my next serial installment. It looks like I'm going to be launching two different things this week- that's pretty cool. Or pretty dumb. Guess I'll have to wait and see.   I didn't hit 1000 words every day since the last time I checked in, but editing flows differently for me than new words.  

3/19: 331 (novel)
3/20: 1,132 (novel)
3/21: 613 (novel)
3/22: 710 (novel)
3/23: 1,335 (novel)
3/24: 1,572 (serial)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm really on a roll at the moment and wrote 3337 words today.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Been MIA again. March and April are super busy with a bunch of non-writing-time things.  Had guests in from the US for the past few days and that was great. I always love getting to play tour guide.  And I put out a new novel on Wednesday so that's a big accomplishment!



CoraBuhlert said:


> Cool. Is your husband from Halle proper or from the surrounding area?
> 
> Though I wasn't there for the Leipzig bookfair, however much I would have loved to go, but for an academic conference called the North German Linguistic Colloquium at Halle university. It's really a pity that I was so close to Leipzig at bookfair time and yet still wasn't able to go. Though they had a few readings at Halle as well, since I walked past one of them, held in a vintage tram of all places.
> 
> I hope you survived the Berlin snow BTW. Luckily, Bremen has been snow free today, though on the way home on Sunday we had to drive through heavy snow flurries all the way from Hannover to Bemen.
> 
> Words: I wrote 2119 words today.


Cora, my husband is from Halle proper. His parents live not too far from Dölau where we got married (in the smallest church I've ever seen). The vintage tram sounds like an awesome place for a reading! What a charming idea!! Survived the snow in Berlin, but the -9 C. daytime temp (-15 evening) made for a bitter cold touring day, but oh well. Can't control the weather, only how well you bundle up! 

Now it's back to writing-writing-writing this week. I have big goals for M-W, since the rest of the week is holiday. Today's WC: 9,742.


----------



## Shaun Dowdall

I've been good and managed about 2000 words a day over the past week  I have had time off work though which has been handy.


----------



## TimHamblin

2,000 a day since the 15th. Thank you all for motivating me!!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

Proud to have averaged 2k/day for 10 days over spring break on my current WiP. Happy to say Simma is on track for a spring release. Now to get back to editing!


----------



## ShaunaG

January: 80,123
February: 75,011

March 18th: 4,019
March 19th: 5,000
March 20th: 3,127
March 21st: 3,355
March 22nd: 4,537
March 23rd: 0
March 24th: 0
March 25th: 5,024


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,685, and now I need to tweak the outline a bit.


----------



## Cege Smith

+1,431 today. Took a break from editing and started the novella that I plan to release in Q2. Fun!!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Not quite as good as yesterday, but I still made 2835 words today.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Sat down with another big goal today and I did it! Since I have only 3 days to write this week I need to put the nose to the grindstone!
Unfortunately, now my back is sore from basically not moving for six hours straight.   Going to call it a night! 9,571 words today with some light edits.

Keep up the fab work, everyone!!


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

I am up and down lately, but today I'm over 1k again, with 1,669 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Wow, Savannah, that are some awesome numbers. And yes, I hear you on the inconveniently time Easter holidays. My Mom's birthday is actually on Shrove Thursday this year, so that's another writing day down the drain. 

Dölau is not all that far from Halle Neustadt, where I stayed, (though a lot prettier) and also used to branch of the old country road from Halle to Bernburg und Magdeburg, which we used to drive along in pre-unification days. My great-aunt used to live in Schkeuditz near Halle-Leipzig airport and we visited her every year during Communist and early post-unification times. She died in 1994 and I haven't actually been in Halle since then, so the contrast was striking.

Oh yes, and I wrote 2817 words today.


----------



## ShaunaG

January: 80,123
February: 75,011

March 18th: 4,019          March 27th: 3,028
March 19th: 5,000
March 20th: 3,127
March 21st: 3,355
March 22nd: 4,537
March 23rd: 0
March 24th: 0
March 25th: 5,024

Good job Savannah! That's awesome!


----------



## jnfr

1045 today. I spent the last couple days figuring out what scene came next and continue to fuss over how things will come together, but now that I have my direction in mind I should be able to keep plodding forward.


----------



## R. M. Reed

After a few days of editing a video project, then doing nothing in particular, I got back to writing today. I wrote a little over a thousand words and got over 28,000 in my WIP.


----------



## scottmarlowe

0 yesterday b/c I had to make some tweaks to the outline. I'm clocking in at 6500 words/chapter right now, which puts me somewhere around 160,000 words total if I keep that up. I hope I don't. 

Today, 1,120.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,565 words today. I also worked on plotting a new project.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2796 for me today.


----------



## jnfr

I wrote some more yesterday after reporting in, on a new non-fiction project I've started. So I'm claiming 1534 words for today, even though only 1200 were today after all.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

Spent the last four days rereading and editing. More than anything, needed clearer direction before tackling the final scenes.

It worked! + 2178


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2234 words for me today.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,065 for today. Almost 6,000 for the week. Still got tomorrow to try to hit 7,000.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,357 words today, starting a new project.


----------



## ShaunaG

January: 80,123
February: 75,011

March 18th: 4,019          March 26th: 3,028
March 19th: 5,000          March 27th: 2,047
March 20th: 3,127          March 28th: 3,020
March 21st: 3,355          March 29th: 2,013
March 22nd: 4,537
March 23rd: 0
March 24th: 0
March 25th: 5,024


----------



## Kenosha Kid

+1681

Two scenes to go!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2085 words for me today.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,255 for me today. Just passed 96,000 total. Figure another 66,000 to go.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

+2325


----------



## WG McCabe

After finishing my last short it took me 11 friggen days to decide on my next project (a novel). Good lord.

That beings said, I did 1426 words yesterday and just finished off 2379 words tonight. Only about 70,000 to go.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2299 words for me. No, I couldn't write the one word needed to make it 3000.


----------



## scottmarlowe

CoraBuhlert said:


> 2299 words for me. No, I couldn't write the one word needed to make it 3000.


Did you mean 2999?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Nope, it really was 2999 and I meant 2300.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Total for the month is in.

14551 words of rough drafts and 44781 of rewrites.

Less than last month by about 20,000 words total.  Got halfway through the month and too much stuff came piling up needing doing.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

+768

And with that, this puppy is DONE!!!

95K words in a little more than 2 months, and I have this thread to thank. Honestly and truly, you've upped my game. Never thought I would produce a novel-length draft in so little time. Now it's on to the rewriting, rewriting, rewriting *AND* the anticipation of returning here for book 2 in the series.

See y'alls soon!


----------



## WG McCabe

Way to go, man!

1852 for me today.


----------



## Cege Smith

+1,267 on a new story today. The last week hasn't been a lot in terms of word count, but I was finishing up edits on the book that I uploaded today (yippee!). Deep breath. Sigh. Now onto the next one.


----------



## Cege Smith

+2,024 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2305 words yesterday and 1893 today.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Oof. Long, busy holiday weekend with very few words written. But today I got 2,047 words, so I'm feeling much better!


----------



## Savannah_Page

Brad D. Magnarella said:


> +768
> 
> And with that, this puppy is DONE!!!
> 
> 95K words in a little more than 2 months, and I have this thread to thank. Honestly and truly, you've upped my game. Never thought I would produce a novel-length draft in so little time. Now it's on to the rewriting, rewriting, rewriting *AND* the anticipation of returning here for book 2 in the series.
> 
> See y'alls soon!


Congratulations, Brad! That is so awesome!!  This thread really is inspiring. Even when I take extended breaks from it (I'm so blaming Easter here  ) I'm always thinking, "Get to writing, Savannah. That thread is holding you accountable." It's a fabulous way to motivate. Good luck with the rewrites and final touches!



CoraBuhlert said:


> Wow, Savannah, that are some awesome numbers. And yes, I hear you on the inconveniently time Easter holidays. My Mom's birthday is actually on Shrove Thursday this year, so that's another writing day down the drain.
> 
> Dölau is not all that far from Halle Neustadt, where I stayed, (though a lot prettier) and also used to branch of the old country road from Halle to Bernburg und Magdeburg, which we used to drive along in pre-unification days. My great-aunt used to live in Schkeuditz near Halle-Leipzig airport and we visited her every year during Communist and early post-unification times. She died in 1994 and I haven't actually been in Halle since then, so the contrast was striking.
> 
> Oh yes, and I wrote 2817 words today.


Cora, I love hearing about stuff like this. It really baffles me that it was not really that long ago that the Wall was up, and that my husband (though just a tot) was on the eastern side of it. Crazy!! The stories I'll hear about "knock off lemonade" and "fake Bubblicious"... (The big deals with the East/West division to a 5yr old.) My husband went to school in Halle Neustadt, I believe, although the "commie" school no longer exists today. I can only imagine how drastic the differences would be, comparing a visit in 1994 to today.

Great work on the consistent words, Cora. You and Shauna and Scott, Clare, Brad...any _many, many_ others here  are so consistent. It's time I get my booty into action. This spring is just so packed with holidays and guest visits and weekends away.

I am putting the pedal to the metal this week b/c I have a lofty dream of finishing the MS by Friday/latest Monday to get it all ready for my beta readers by next Friday. It's an insane goal considering the direction the story is taking (I'm so not prepared for the way the protagonist and her string of admirers are carrying the story, LOL). But I'm going to try! I will be checking in each weekday, promise, and looking forward to the motivation from this thread! I took a 5-day long break from writing, managing 7,307 on the 27th before holiday. Hoping to do a hefty amount today. Wish me luck. And best of luck to all of you!!

Happy Writing!


----------



## Savannah_Page

All righty. In for word count today. I did a major editing session, then added 2 1/2 chapters, coming in for a final WC of 6,827. Hoping to do it again tomorrow, but I hope to spend more time writing than editing. When I take a step back from writing for 4 or 5 days, like I did with Easter, I feel like I totally lose my place in and swing of the story. Maybe why 1,000 words A DAY, every day, is a good idea.


----------



## Cege Smith

+1,026 today on my new WIP. Also managed final edits on my next serial installment. It was a good night!


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,515 words today! What a great number


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Savannah_Page said:


> Cora, I love hearing about stuff like this. It really baffles me that it was not really that long ago that the Wall was up, and that my husband (though just a tot) was on the eastern side of it. Crazy!! The stories I'll hear about "knock off lemonade" and "fake Bubblicious"... (The big deals with the East/West division to a 5yr old.) My husband went to school in Halle Neustadt, I believe, although the "commie" school no longer exists today. I can only imagine how drastic the differences would be, comparing a visit in 1994 to today.


I remember the East German lemonade and cola and chocolate and how dreadful they tasted, though I was mostly too polite to point it out, especially since my great-aunt had gone to great lengths to procure the things. Though East Germany had lovely illustrated children's books - I still have some of those that my great-aunt sent me for Christmas. And Baumkuchen. I really loved the Baumkuchen.

Plus, I got to visit an East German "disco" once. At the end of the street where my aunt lived there were train tracks and a youth club of sorts. I found the place when I slipped away from my aunt's house once (she was already ill towards the end of the GDR and hardly ever left the house) and roamed the streets. The kids there were a bit older than me and they invited me in. They seemed to think I was really cool, too, which was a first, because at the age of approx. 13 or 14 no one could ever have mistaken me for cool. We chatted a bit about music, what the kids in the West were listening to and they told me where to find pop music on the radio. They played a pop song there by an East German singer. The lyrics where something about running away to wonderland together and even back then I wondered how that song ever got past the censors (it was the East German No. 1 at the time), since it was so totally obvious what it was about. It seems to have vanished completely into the ether, not even YouTube has it, though they have other songs by the same singer. That was in 1988, a year before the fall of the Wall.

Writing: I wrote 1925 words yesterday and already 1203 for today. And since it's only two PM, I hope to get in some more words tonight.

Brad, congrats on finishing your book.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Brad D. Magnarella said:


> +768
> 
> And with that, this puppy is DONE!!!
> 
> 95K words in a little more than 2 months, and I have this thread to thank. Honestly and truly, you've upped my game. Never thought I would produce a novel-length draft in so little time. Now it's on to the rewriting, rewriting, rewriting *AND* the anticipation of returning here for book 2 in the series.
> 
> See y'alls soon!


Congrats, Brad!

Yesterday hit about 1,018 (closing in on 100,000). Also traded a lot of emails with an illustrator I hired to work up some maps. That's finally all done, so I can focus on writing a bit more. Except for the new cover I'm having done. Should hear something about that in the next few days.

As for writing, I need to tweak the outline a bit this morning and then see how the rest of the day goes.


----------



## JD Nock

Over 3k yesterday (a personal best). +800 this morning. Book 2 is coming together nicely. At least that's what I think now. Soon, I'll read the initial draft and determine that it's a disaster.


----------



## Caddy

Starting a new series and so far this week I have 4,363 words done. Taking a break for lunch and then I'll be back at it.

Updated: Now at a little over 6,000.  My proof came today in the mail for my last book in my first series, so I won't be writing for a few days while I study that for any corrections needed before publishing.

Happy writing everyone!


----------



## Sharon Cummin

I am super excited. I wrote 1,520 yesterday.


----------



## Savannah_Page

8,837 yesterday, which includes some editing work. Hoping for another big day today!

Cora: Love the stories. So fascinating. And Baumkuchen! My husband loves that stuff like no other. I don't like Schoko, but I did get a white chocolate one when we were in Wernigerode for holiday a couple weekends ago. Delicious! (Though my husband says nothing beats the chocolate one.)  

Great work, everyone. Keep it up!!!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Great work, Savannah. 

I finished with 2306 words yesterday. Today, I'm up to 1264.


----------



## jnfr

Go, go, Sharon!

1183 for me today. My mind is on my garden, since the world outside is all springlike.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Wow, Savannah. Epic!

As for me... 2319 for today. Might come back to it later.

That puts me over 100,000 words with another 8 chapters to go. Whew. This is taking a long time.


----------



## jnfr

That's a long book, Scott. Mine keeps getting longer, too.

1018 today, and some good time moving scenes around my spreadsheet. I only have one unruly plot thread I need to get attached to the book more firmly. Working on it!


----------



## Cege Smith

I've been writing, but haven't been checking in. (Oops!!)

+5,067 today. Started on yet another story. This makes #3 that I've started in the last week. Too many ideas- not enough time!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I feel your pain, Cege.

I've been slacking off a little, but I still wrote 1031 words on Friday and 1254 yesterday.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,292 today.


----------



## Cege Smith

+5,364 today. I finished the first draft of the short I started yesterday. (YAY!) It's funny- when a story wants to be told, you can't stop your fingers from flying across the keyboard. If only every day was like today!


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,555 for me today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1044 words yesterday and 1011 today.


----------



## Cege Smith

+1,516 today. Not too shabby for a Monday.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Slacked a bit on checking in. I'm trying to get this sucker done by Friday, hence the rapid-writing speed. Hoping to have it ready by then to send to the betas before I head out for vacation, but my characters just like to go off and do their own thing. They just won't stop talking! I hear you, Scott. I thought this book would be about 80,000, and I'm pushing 100,000. (_So_ my characters' faults, not mine. )

Catching up on word counts:
4th: 8,834
5th: 7,624
6th: --
7th: --
Yesterday: 8,971

Keep up the great work, everyone.


----------



## Cege Smith

Good luck, Savannah! I'll cross my fingers for you that you can corral those characters and get it done by the weekend!  

+1736 for me today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Great numbers, Savannah. Hope you'll get your characters cooperating before the weekend and that you'll enjoy your vacation.

As for myself, I wrote 1332 words today.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Thank you, Cora and Cege! I've been so stumped with the ending that I decided to skip ahead to rough editing stage 2 of the whole WIP, and when I come to the end for edits, I'll write it then.  So far the characters are cooperating a smidge better. 1,510 words yesterday. Taking your good luck wishes to finish the rest of the rough edits today (and write that darn ending!).


----------



## kdarden

Just found this thread today... In February I committed to 5k words a week. Had a support group set up and I reported in on a regular basis. But I seemed to be the only one reporting, so I closed it down.... However, I do like accountability and support, so

Can I join y'all? Pretty Please  

I'll probably only do a weekly (or so) check in....

So far this year I've got 63,557 new words, so I'll use that as an initial check-in.

My fiction seems to be between 18-26k, so those of you talking about 80k books make me feel like an underachiever LOL!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Sure you can join in, KD. The more the merrier.

I managed 1177 words yesterday. Not a whole lot today yet, but then I had to go to the townhall today because of a document gone missing in the mail.


----------



## scottmarlowe

About 500 on Wednesday. 1260 or so yesterday.


----------



## Claudia King

Phew, after some sleeping woes and a bit of a wobble over the past couple of weeks I think I'm getting my writing schedule back on track. 2300 words yesterday and 1000-something this afternoon, hopefully another thousand later on during my evening session!


----------



## Savannah_Page

Welcome, KD! This is a great thread. Always welcoming and encouraging here. 

1,535 yesterday.
Zero today. But I did get my hair done a vibrant red in prep for my much-needec vaca.  

Going to do a few more edits tomorrow then send the MS off to the betas, then it's off to plotting the next book and eventually writing it, getting my 1k words a day in!


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,397. I'm 20 away from 6,000 for the week. I'll probably come back later and add a sentence or two. 

Time to go walk the dogs and get a workout in.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

In spite of the administrative mess, I had a good day with 2342 words today.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,155 for today. That puts me at 7,135 for the week. Down to the last handful of chapters now. Hope to have this sucker done within a month.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another really good day of 3060 words today.


----------



## Cege Smith

+1,326 today. Started something new...AGAIN.  

This weekend I'm going to take stock, pick one of these beginnings to focus on, and write it to the end. Things are a bit too loosey goosey around here.


----------



## kdarden

Finished up with over 5k yesterday for the week. Took today off to work on the taxes so I can file my extension, LOL.

Tomorrow starts the new week for me. About 18 of 60 scenes finished in this first edit, but currently around 29.5k words. Hopefully I'll get back to some tonight after the taxes.... or maybe I'll paint for a while - I kind of need a creative shift for a while.


----------



## Quiss

I'm having a good writing day at about 1500 so far. 

Only sold two books today   and so it's one of those days where I wonder why I'm bothering. But instead of sticking my head under a blanket I'm actually getting quite a bit done. Go figure.


----------



## Robert A Michael

2450 so far today.  Gonna write at least one more chapter tonight (another 1800 to 2000 words) and call it a night.  2000 more words tomorrow should give me a good start (7500 words) to my new novella (about 25% complete in 3 days).  Nice weekend production.


----------



## Cege Smith

+1,551 today. Was hoping for more, but life happened.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another pretty good day with 2977 words today.


----------



## Cege Smith

+1,136 today. This weekend wasn't nearly as productive as I was hoping, but at least there was progress!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

See the positive side, Cege. At least, you made progress, even if it wasn't as much as you'd hoped.

As for myself, I wrote 3202 words today. I'm pretty happy with that, even though the words were hard won.


----------



## kdarden

Only 733 words today - abuot 100 yesterday as I finished up preliminaries so I could send in the tax extension tomorrow. LOL

But I am now over 30k words on this story and decided to leave the plotline in. Also did some brainstorming for book 3, so that's good, too. About ready to outline that one. AND although I had no sales for 2 days, today I had 7 - makes me wonder about Amazon's reporting, for sure.


----------



## scottmarlowe

I got 1517 yesterday. Hoping for another 1500 or so today.


----------



## ellendominick

1050 words today. Finally part of the club!


----------



## scottmarlowe

ellendominick said:


> 1050 words today. Finally part of the club!


Welcome! Plenty of room still.

1,091 for me today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome to the club, Ellen. The more, the merrier.

I had another good day with 2859 words today.


----------



## kdarden

Ok - 1251 today! YAY - I'm feeling like I'm not getting as much done as I want, but this is the first edit of existing stuff, so I actually need to think about what I'm doing while I write. LOL


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,078 for today. Someday I might just finish this thing. Down to the last 5 chapters now.


----------



## BBGriffith

I'm joining this club. Whatever it takes to get myself in gear over here. My output is a book a year right now. That's not going to cut it. Today I typed 1002 words.


----------



## RoseInTheTardis

Good work, BBGriffith. 

I gave myself a 1,000 words a day goal last year and now it's much, much easier for me to do that and I average closer to 2,000 words a day (not always. I still have days where even getting 500 is hard or impossible, mostly due to other things). So 1,002? Rock and roll! 

I got 1,241 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome, B.B., and congrats on hitting 1002 words today.

I had another really good day and managed 3818 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another good day of 4203 words today.


----------



## NguyenHoang

I'm doing 1000 words a day, with carefully editting works for about two or 3 hours after writing.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome, Nguyen, and good going.

As for myself, I'm really on a roll at the moment and did another 4578 words today.


----------



## BBGriffith

Still here. 1210.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

I went on vacation and barely got to write, and then I think I was jetlagged... but now I'm back in the game. 1,684 words today.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Multi-day update:

Wed: about 500
Thur: 1050
Fri: 737

Over 6000 for the week. Down to the last 5 chapters.


----------



## Robert A Michael

200 right now.  Will get back on tonight.  Goal: 3000.  We will see.  Can't write again until later.  I volunteered to set up for a Prom alternative.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Hope the prom alternative is going well, Robert.

I managed  4470 words yesterday in spited of a nasty headache and 4610 today.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Just over 3k today. Yay for meeting a friend and writing together in a coffee shop!


----------



## kdarden

Still fighting my frozen shoulder (and way too much pain), went to the chiro on Thursday and it's better, but then I overdid it the past two days, so I pulled out my DNS and have been using that. Still have to do some editing today, but I hit my 5K words this week. I hope to get another five hundred or so this evening.

I'm now 2/3 to 4/5 finished with the first edit on my book 2 in this series.

Hubby's been gone all week, and I had hoped to get a lot more writing (as well as other things) done, but that didn't happen due to the shoulder. At least he'll be back and can do things like change the lights overhead LOL. Thank goodness for halogen table lamps.

I am very impressed with the progress of everyone in this group, and congratulations to us all!


----------



## fallswriter

Never posted on this thread, but am so happy to add in my day's numbers: 2438. I've been averaging over 2K per day as I'm pushing to finish my book in time for a research trip to tie up the details of my WIP in May. Push push!!!!


----------



## Robert A Michael

@CoraBuhlert:
I just plugged in some lights and secured some trees.  Hauled big stuff.  You know, man things.  Then I scooted out as the Jr's and Sr's arrived for the dessert and pics.  They were having it at a lodge.  Every one was lovely, lovely.  

Got home late.

Then, I made the mistake of checking Kboards.  I saw another Scrivener gush post and just could not wait to try it out.  Spent the next two hours trying to get a current work to convert to epub.  Ugh.  

But, I got 1,200 words done.   Not 3,000, but I will take it.


----------



## scottmarlowe

500 or so yesterday and 1,476 today.


----------



## WG McCabe

1073 yesterday and another 1055 today, bringing the total of my WIP to 9831.

I always start out slow, but man has this been a bit of a rough go so far.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,690 words today. Not like yesterday, but I'll take it!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

4265 words today.


----------



## Robert A Michael

3186 today.  And I wrote perhaps my best sentence ever.  Ok, I am exaggerating, but have you ever had one of those moments where all of a sudden, you write something like an epiphany?  It was not planned.  I was not even thinking of it when I wrote the preceding sentence.  It just came out.  Then, I was like: "WOAH!"  That was the last sentence of the night because it was so perfect.  Not because it was poetic or held some great truth.  It was because it introduced a twist that goes all the way back to the first book in the series and it was not something I had originally planned.  I am still buzzing about it.  Sorry.  Goodnight folks.  Have to back to the day job in the morning.


----------



## jnfr

Congrats on the sentence, Robert, and on the word counts, everyone.

After a couple of really slow weeks I'm back with 1109 words today. Trying to get to the end of this novel is a real slog, but I'm determined to do it.

Unfortunately when I reach this point, every other possible idea looks all shiny and new. I must resist them!


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,737 so far today. Going to see if I can do some more.

2,254.


----------



## WG McCabe

3527 for me this evening. The first thousand took forever but then I got in a nice flow. The set-up for the book (hell, for three books) is now finished and I am to the meat. Brings me up to 13,290 for the current book.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on the great sentence, Robert. I love it when something like this happens.

I got another very good day of 4037 words today.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

I love it when that happens, Robert! Congrats!

1,442 words today despite a sinus headache. I'm having fun with this story. I think it will be finished by the end of the week and then I get to start writing something else!


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,146 so far today. Might come back later. But I already hit my 5,000 weekly goal, so should wind up with a real good week.

Now, off to workout.


----------



## kdarden

Slept most of the morning/afternoon because I was exhausted from not sleeping due to shoulder pain    (Wish I could figure out what I did and how to make it better.) Then sat in the sun for about 1/2 hour to get my D3. Used DNS to dictate, came inside and "cleaned it up". For some reason it thinks I have a Spanish accent LOL.

Ended the day with 4500 words towards my 5k weekly goal - and there are still 4+ days left. Currently at 38,650 for this story, with 3 scenes left to flesh-out/write, and 5 to quick edit, then I'll be done with my first draft edit. 

P.S. Love hearing everyone's progress...


----------



## WG McCabe

Nice job everyone.

I did 1938 words tonight.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,700 words today. I love hitting nice round numbers like that!


----------



## scottmarlowe

Keep up the good work, everyone.

I've got 1,415 for today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats to everyone for hitting their goals. I'm still on a roll and wrote 4244 words yesterday and 3863 today.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Not such a great day for me today: 1,041 words.


----------



## WG McCabe

Only 1274 today but that brings it up to 8626 for the last five days. So I have that going for me.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Patrick Szabo said:


> Only 1274 today but that brings it up to 8626 for the last five days. So I have that going for me.


Nice.

I'm only at 589 for the day, but 7601 for the week so far. Going to be taking a bit of a break, though. Long weekend vacation and I don't plan on being in front of a computer. Hope everyone has a good writing weekend.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,311 words today, and I finished that project!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your project, Clare, and to everybody else who has made their daily or weekly goals.

As for myself, I wrote 2959 words today.


----------



## legion

Okay I need to join. All I've been doing is checking dashboards, emails and forum posts--time to start producing again!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome to the thread, poison arrow.

2647 words for me today.


----------



## legion

Thanks for the welcome Cora!

I've written about 1200 words for the day (and have worked on 2 different stories). More than I've done in a while! 
Hopefully I can keep this up...


----------



## WG McCabe

Took yesterday off (work was brutal and crushed me) but just finished 2060 words. WIP is up around 17,000 now. Closing in on the Dread One-Third Finished portion.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You'll find that this thread is immensely motivating, Poison Arrow. And even if you miss a day (it happens), there's no reason to sweat about it.

I wrote 2589 words today and am about to call it a night.


----------



## WG McCabe

I just knocked out 2301 words today. I'm getting there.


----------



## WG McCabe

Add 1744 for today. I am officially at the 1/3 mark.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,181 words today. A chapter of my serial and a little bitty piece exploring some characters.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on a good writing day, Patrick and Clare.

I didn't have such a great day today, but I still managed 2518 words and I finished a novelette.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

Just over 3,500 - my best day this year. Reached nearly 32,000 words of a thriller - target 75k.

With wine glass in hand, thinking of adding another 500...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on a great writing day, John.

I wrote 2274 words today and if I'm lucky, I'll manage to squeeze in a few more.


----------



## WG McCabe

Nice job, you two.

I got started late and only managed 1212 words. Up around 24K now.


----------



## FrankColes

poisonarrowpubs said:


> Okay I need to join. All I've been doing is checking dashboards, emails and forum posts--time to start producing again!


Likewise, I started out at 1k per day years ago, then got up to 5k per day now a big fat zero!


----------



## Guest

2,400 yesterday, 600 today, and it's only 10:15 here


----------



## ShaunaG

I fell off the thread wagon when April hit. I realized in the first week that I wasn't enjoying writing this book so I printed everything off and took a pen to it. A few weeks of editing and weaving new subplots got me back on track with writing. So I'll just post my monthly totals and hope to get back to daily reporting in May.

January: 80,123
February: 75,011
March: 35,170
April: 27,351


----------



## PrinceOfNaples

I'm joining this club today. I have written my 1000 words. I won't be writing at weekends, unless I want to, so I'm aiming for 5,000 words a week to get to the first draft of volume 2 of my biography series.

Hugh


----------



## WG McCabe

2046 words tonight, bringing the WIP up to 27K.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Welcome to the club, Hugh!

I wrote 1,771 words today, working on some backstory.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Back from vacation and getting back into the swing of things with 1590 yesterday. Hoping for the same today.


----------



## WG McCabe

That's a nice return.


----------



## PrinceOfNaples

Clare K. R. Miller said:


> Welcome to the club, Hugh!
> 
> I wrote 1,771 words today, working on some backstory.


Thanks Clare. Good idea to work on backstory at the same time. I'm working on character profiles.

I've done 1,000 today.

I'm listening to Sol Stein On Writing from Audible to keep me motivated.

Hugh


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome to the club, Hugh, and welcome back Scott and Shauna.

I was busy with work related stuff (even though May 1 is actually a public holiday here in Germany), so I only wrote 1072 words yesterday and 1642 today.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Patrick Szabo said:


> That's a nice return.


Thanks!

Only 300 yesterday but so far today I'm at 1593. Hoping for 2,000, but also feeling the need for a break.

Broke 120,000 earlier. < 3 chapters to go.


----------



## 31842

Popping in because I've got to hit 2,000 words a day to make my deadline and today I doooon't waaaaannna wriiiiite.  I waaaannna gooo oooutside and plaaaaaay... or stay inside and be grumpy and watch Netflix.  It has been a COMPLETE waste of a morning, thus far.  So.  Now that I have told on myself, I'm going to edit this post later when I make my goal.  Let's see how deep is my shame, which shall be colored by the passing minutes.


----------



## Guest

Sitting at 774 today, and still have one scene in my head....should be able to cross the 1000 mark


----------



## scottmarlowe

2,222 for today. Not sure if all the two's mean something, but I'm happy with the number.


----------



## WG McCabe

Play the four digit lotto.  

I hit 1524 today.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Didn't quite make it yesterday due to an unexpected outing, but got 1,729 words today, which makes up for it.

You can do it, Kate! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1024 words yesterday and 1169 today. Not as much as I hoped, but hey, it's words.


----------



## WG McCabe

I just finished 2606 words. I wanted to do more tonight but it was a very emotionally draining scene and I am spent. I've gotten excited by things I've written, I even did a little fist pump when I finished the last line of the chapter, but I have never gotten mentally exhausted writing a scene before. 

This takes it up over 30K words and right around the half way point. I cant wait until tomorrow night when I can jump back in. I can usually sense when I am about to get on a roll and I think that time is coming. If all goes well, I should have this thing finished by the end of next week.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

3300 yesterday [Friday]. Now at 39,400 words for my [semi-] political thriller, Mark One. Probably will end up at 70 - 75k.


----------



## scottmarlowe

2118 for today so far. That puts me just over 123,000 with about 2 1/4 chapters to go.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1511 words for me today.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

19xx yesterday and 18xx today. Don't remember the exact numbers, but I'm happy with them!


----------



## WG McCabe

Clare K. R. Miller said:


> 19xx yesterday and 18xx today. Don't remember the exact numbers, but I'm happy with them!


Those are good numbers and you have every right to be happy with them. Nice job!

I was right about that "about to go on a roll" feeling I had last night. I just finished my night's writing at 5423 words.


----------



## kdarden

Finished first edit of my second book in the new series last week, so I've been letting it sit. And not doing any other writing, either, but definitely taking care of other things. Picked it up to do a second read-through and close up gaps a couple of days ago.

Managed to add another 1034 words with this edit in the past couple days (not yet through) and the story is now very close to 41k.

Definitely didn't make my 5k goal this week, and probably won't next week, either, but I will have a finished story, none-the-less!!


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

3,064 words today. Elle really did inspire me!


----------



## Cege Smith

I am back after taking a 2 1/2 week break. It wasn't planned, but I think it was necessary.

+3,127 today. I started the 3rd installment of my serial. I'm running up on the deadline for getting that out, so I'm feeling the pressure.


----------



## WG McCabe

cegesmith said:


> I am back after taking a 2 1/2 week break. It wasn't planned, but I think it was necessary.
> 
> +3,127 today. I started the 3rd installment of my serial. I'm running up on the deadline for getting that out, so I'm feeling the pressure.


Nice, C.

4139 tonight. Not as many as last night, but I did it in half the time. Up around 40K now.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Great wordcounts, everybody. Looks like Elle's thread inspired plenty of folks here.

As for myself, I wrote 2583 words. Not as good as some of you, but I'll take it.


----------



## WG McCabe

Nothing at all wrong with that number, Cora.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Got to 3,067 words today.


----------



## WG McCabe

The roll I've been on continues. Finished today's writing at 7209 words. My WIP is now sitting at 46830 words. I was aiming for around 60K. I am going to blow by that, though.  I still have a lot of story to tell.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,246 for today.

Oh, about another 500 on another project.

I think I'm bringing the curve down. 

Nice numbers everyone.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on another great day, Patrick -and everybody else, too, of course.

I wrote 2064 today and finished the edits on a novelette that's been bothering me for a while.


----------



## WG McCabe

Thanks, Cora. Back to work tomorrow, so probably back to around 2K a day again until the weekend. 

Nice numbers and congrats on finishing the novelette.


----------



## Glenn Wood

Hi,

When I'm writing I usually aim for between 1500 - 2000 words a day, which I hit if I'm in the zone.  My biggest problem is prevarication - I put off writing until I absolutely have to do it.  Thank goodness for publisher deadlines or I'd never get anything done.  Qualifier with that - I'm the author of two autobiographies (no plotting required) and two children's chapter books so I'm not looking at a huge word count.

Glenn Wood


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,427 for me today. Think I'm going to shut'er down for the night. I'm finishing up some final tweaks to the outline. 2 more chapters to go.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome, Glenn, and don't worry. This thread can be a huge motivator.

2315 words for me today plus a novelette ready for publishing with a cover I'm very proud of.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

CoraBuhlert said:


> Welcome, Glenn, and don't worry. This thread can be a huge motivator.
> 
> 2315 words for me today plus a novelette ready for publishing with a cover I'm very proud of.


I'll second that, Glenn -- and congrats on the novelette, Cora!

Nice to see everyone's smiling faces again. Going to try to get back into a groove w/ book 2 in my series. This thread was extraordinarily helpful w/ word-churning on book 1. Think I put out about 95K words in just over two months.

+1023


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

2,047 today.


----------



## WG McCabe

I was right. Back down to normal levels at 2475 last night. On the plus side, I've already surpassed April's output during the first week of May.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

Slowly getting those writing muscles back in shape...

+1249


----------



## Skye Hunter

I had finally decided to settle on at least 1k/day two days ago before I read this thread. Still, it's good to have others for support!

Today I did 1600 this afternoon and a few hundred in the morning that i forgot to track before I ran out to work.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

2,099 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome, Skye.

I wrote 2282 words today.


----------



## Victoria Champion

Where the heck is Shauna?


----------



## L K Jay

I'm going to start another new novel in two weeks when my holiday from work starts, then it'll be 1000 words a day until I finish.

Better start planning!


----------



## WG McCabe

Bad day over all yesterday. I only did 1100 words last night.


----------



## WG McCabe

Add another 1208 tonight. Ahhh, tomorrow is the weekend. Big word counts ahead.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

2,143 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1502 words for me today, but then I was out all day long.


----------



## RoseInTheTardis

1500 when you're out all day? Not shabby at all.

I managed 2,286 today!


----------



## scottmarlowe

Patrick Szabo said:


> Add another 1208 tonight. Ahhh, tomorrow is the weekend. Big word counts ahead.


If only it wasn't Mother's Day this weekend. That's going to put a bit of a wrench in my writing plans.

I got in about 700 on Wednesday and 1,210 yesterday. I'm actually pretty close to setting a new weekly record.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I've just come off a month where I did almost no writing - and not because I didn't want to.  Had some stuff that had to take priority.  Only just got back into the writing a couple of days ago, and today was the first day I hit the 1000 word mark.


----------



## Skye Hunter

It's so nice outside I may miss it today after doing it the past few days. Going to the beach after work today and not sure what time I'll get home. 

I did do around 1050 last night. Might have to catch up with 2000 tomorrow if I don't do anything today.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

2,260 words today. Might not do so well tomorrow as I have a bunch of stuff to do...


----------



## WG McCabe

scottmarlowe said:


> If only it wasn't Mother's Day this weekend. That's going to put a bit of a wrench in my writing plans.
> 
> I got in about 700 on Wednesday and 1,210 yesterday. I'm actually pretty close to setting a new weekly record.


Always a good thing. Kick it's ass.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1243 words today. Not as good as I hoped, but I've got a new release, so I'm allowed to slack off a little.


----------



## WG McCabe

You did better than I did. 1094 tonight. But I am up to 53K for the WIP. Hoping to get to 65K by the end of the weekend and finishing up next weekend.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

Can't seem to muster the 2 to 3k-word days of Feb/March. But so long as we're getting those 1K, right?

Right...?

+1176


----------



## Skye Hunter

Got home around 1120 PM today and just got my 1000 in right now for the day. Right before the cutoff!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1540 words for me today. I'd hoped for more, but I'll take it.


----------



## DevelopmentHell

After writing screenplays for about 8 years, I'm going to divert some energy towards self-publishing. I'm looking forward to membership in this club, albeit almost in the middle of the year.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

DevelopmentHell said:


> After writing screenplays for about 8 years, I'm going to divert some energy towards self-publishing. I'm looking forward to membership in this club, albeit almost in the middle of the year.


It's a great club, DH -- very motivational!

+1784


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

3,046 words for me today!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome, developmenthell. Like Brad said, this thread is very motivational.

In other news, I wrote 1577 words today.


----------



## scottmarlowe

As I figured, with my mom in town for Mother's Day, I didn't get any writing done over the weekend. I did manage to finish KJ Parker's The Hammer, though.

As for writing, today I've done 1,881 words. Not sure I'll get back to do some more before tomorrow, but not bad. Over 130,000 words now and about 1 3/4 chapters to go and I'm done with this first draft.


----------



## WG McCabe

For various reasons I took Saturday and Sunday off. It about killed me, but it had to be done.

Back in the saddle tonight with 1527 words. WIP now at around 55K. Maybe 20K to go.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Good to have you back, Patrick. 1283 words for me today and now I'm switching off the computer to watch Game of Thrones.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,591 words today. Not bad for a day when I didn't eat breakfast.


----------



## Cege Smith

+1,374 today. I'm about halfway done with the 3rd installment in my serial. Hopefully will have a workable first draft by the end of the weekend.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1595 today. Still chugging along. I'm supposed to get edits back on another book in 2 weeks, so would really like to have this wrapped up before then.


----------



## WG McCabe

You can do. Just keep chooglin'.

I only did 1310 words tonight, but they were a good 1310 words. Or so I think.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,624 today. Closing in on the end of this novella. I really ought to be editing that other thing. It's so hard to motivate myself to edit...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Go chug along, everyone.

I wrote 1694 words today and am also closing in one the end of the short story.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

Looks like several folks are wrapping up WIP's -- very cool! And kudos to Scott for nearing completion of his 150K-word _magnum opus_.

+1191


----------



## WG McCabe

Yeah, really. 150K will be the length of my current WIP and the sequel combined.

2664 tonight. And the story took a turn that I wasn't planning that has changed the ending. This has happened a few times during the writing of the WIP. Love when that happens.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

2,233 words today. And tomorrow I'm almost certainly going to finish. Might be a less than 1k day unless I also go back to work on something else!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1472 words for me today, plus I finished a short story.


----------



## Cege Smith

I wrote +1,077 on one WIP and +1267 on my serial. I can't manage multiple WIPs for too long, but I figure this way I'll at least have a heads start on the next story as I wrap my serial installment up.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1417 yesterday. I'll take the same for today, please.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Brad D. Magnarella said:


> Looks like several folks are wrapping up WIP's -- very cool! And kudos to Scott for nearing completion of his 150K-word _magnum opus_.
> 
> +1191


Good grief... I sure hope I don't hit 150,000. These final 2 chapters are probably going to get broken into 3, so 140,000 is a good possibility. I'm at 134,000 now.


----------



## jnfr

I can't manage multiple WIPs at all, Cege! Not fictional ones anyway.

So, today I hit 1264, which is a lot for me. I've been bouncing between 600-900 daily counts, which is less than I'd like. But today I broke the dreaded 1k, so I let myself come back to the thread.


----------



## 69959

My daily goal for my novel writing is 1200 words in a little over an hour. Today I hit 1638! I'm also in the final 10% of my book which is the most exciting to write.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Add another 1,223.


----------



## Incognita

Ugh, I've been away from this thread for way too long. We moved, and my workload has been insane lately, and what with one thing and another I've hardly written anything for more than six weeks. Bad writer!

Anyway, today I told myself I had to get my rear in gear, so I buckled down and wrote 2,665 words. Here's hoping I can keep that up, because I am seriously behind!


----------



## WG McCabe

Welcome back, Christine. 

I only did 1120 words tonight. I am now officially into my book's Black Moment and it was rough getting through the beginning of it.


----------



## Cege Smith

jnfr said:


> I can't manage multiple WIPs at all, Cege! Not fictional ones anyway.


I don't do it particularly well, which is why I can't do it for long. 

+1145 tonight. Considering I had date night and the season final of TVD I'm pretty pleased!


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Congrats on getting back into things, Christine!

I finished the WIP (now I have to find a title for the dang thing) and went back to work on a short story/backstory I'd neglected, to just eke out the words for today: 1,037.


----------



## Incognita

Thanks for the "welcome back"s!

Just did 1,060 today, but that's because I figured I'd better put some in the bank in case I didn't have time this afternoon, which is when I usually write. I've got an important appointment today (by which I mean that I'm going to take the afternoon off and go see _Star Trek_, then follow that up with drinks at a local resort).


----------



## Quiss

This is a long weekend coming up.  And I've taken an extra day off the weekend after that.

So, my epic plan is to pile on the 5000 word days between mad bouts of gardening.

So is the fact that I prefer pounding my laptop over enjoying the beautiful Canadian summer a sign that I'm just a big nerd, or does that make me a bona fide author?


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

3,000 today, same yesterday. I have about ~8,000 words left to complete my thriller - Mark One - so it will be done and dusted next week - first draft, lots of self-editing, probably ready for a content edit.

Then back to re-writing my SF story - Shen Ark: Departure. [That's June gone].

Then...


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,589 words today on this backstory story that's turning out quite long...


----------



## WG McCabe

Nice.

Only 1053 for me today. The words aren't flowing right now.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

scottmarlowe said:


> Good grief... I sure hope I don't hit 150,000. These final 2 chapters are probably going to get broken into 3, so 140,000 is a good possibility. I'm at 134,000 now.


140,000 is still impressive!



Quiss said:


> So is the fact that I prefer pounding my laptop over enjoying the beautiful Canadian summer a sign that I'm just a big nerd, or does that make me a bona fide author?


Not that I'm any kind of metric, but I suspect a little of both 

+1405


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1052 words yesterday and 1175 today. Could have been better, but all in all not bad. I'd planned to get some serious writing done over the long Pentecost weekend. Alas, I got hit with a translation job, so writing will have to take a backseat. At least the translation job is not completely boring - operation manual and other docs for some kind of mini-sub.


----------



## kdarden

Hit my 5202 this week - mostly today LOL - working on a NF. Amazing how much easier it is for me to write NF than Fiction.  

Got my pen name blog fleshed out this week, set up rafflecopter and goodreads contests, read a friend's book and provided crit notes and proofreading, formatted my upcoming release for 2 versions in CreateSpace and set it up on KDP to go live on Wednesday, contacted a few bloggers offering ARCs. Not too bad... especially since I hit my target for the week. 

Any my frozen shoulder seems to have loosened up - thank goodness.


----------



## Danny Pye

Yay. 3812 words today. This is a fun way to hold oneself accountable.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Since I was already over my 5,000 weekly goal (I was over 6,000, actually), I took yesterday off.

Today I've got 1,363 so far. Now I've got a few hours of mowing to go attend to.


----------



## Incognita

2,045 today despite having the mother of all headaches.  

And I passed 10K on this new WIP, which feels good.


----------



## Skye Hunter

Hit my 1k today after starting a new story.

I didn't do any writing the past 3-4 days since I finished my last story and sent it off to my editor and didn't have any brand new ideas to write until this morning where an old idea finally crystallized in my head with some new additions to the story.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Nice, Danny and Christine!

1,280 words for me today. Not as much as I'd like, but I did finish that backstory story.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1265 for me today. Again not as much as I wanted, but then I got sidetracked by watching Eurovision.


----------



## WG McCabe

Friggen Eurovision!  

I just finished off 3600 even, to bring my total up to 64,114. The end is in sight. It's a ways up ahead, but I can at least see it now.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Ugh. Tired. 2,663 for today, putting me over 4,000 for the weekend.

150,000 isn't looking out of the question any more.

Ready for a beer.


----------



## Incognita

2,500 today, and I stopped right before the carp was about to hit the fan, thus (I hope) making me want to hop to it tomorrow.


----------



## Skye Hunter

1050 tonight


----------



## WG McCabe

ChristinePope said:


> 2,500 today, and I stopped right before the carp was about to hit the fan, thus (I hope) making me want to hop to it tomorrow.


I do that. Delayed gratification and all that.

3026 for today, cracked 67K on the WIP so far. Another 15K should do it.


----------



## Cege Smith

+2,082 today and I finished installment #3 of my serial. Editing starts tomorrow.


----------



## WG McCabe

Excellent!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your serial installment, Cege.

I wrote 1506 words today. Calling it a day now to watch Doctor Who.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,686 words today. Started a new short story.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1,278 today.


----------



## Quiss

4000 words today!
AND I got to crash a space ship on an asteroid.

Going to have a glass of wine and revel in my awesomeness.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Quiss said:


> 4000 words today!
> AND I got to crash a space ship on an asteroid.
> 
> Going to have a glass of wine and revel in my awesomeness.


That is awesome!


----------



## Incognita

2,235, and I passed 15K (only 75K to go, heh). I broke things off in the middle of an argument, although I do know how it's going to end.


----------



## WG McCabe

I did 1112 tonight. Not a lot, but it's a short bridge chapter. I broke my off BEFORE an argument.


----------



## Skye Hunter

1020 today


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,487 words today.


----------



## ChristopherKeelty

About 1,750 words today. I'm not sure yet whether this one will clock in around 10,000 or 15,000 words when it's finished. Or maybe more.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1022 words for me. Less than I'd hoped, but then today was one of those days where the words just wouldn't come.


----------



## dalya

2 writing sessions today for a total of 2600 words.


----------



## Skye Hunter

~1100 today


----------



## WG McCabe

Dalya said:


> 2 writing sessions today for a total of 2600 words.


Look who's slumming with us prawns! 

Clocked 2461 words today. Finally over 70K.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

2,155 words today on the short story.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1250 words today. Could have been better, but I was hit with one of those "need it yesterday" translation jobs.


----------



## Sever Bronny

5132 words yesterday.

5654 words today.

Both shifts were long though, 10 am to 10 pm, with some food breaks (etc.). I think I need to balance my life a little better (as in, implement Blake's reccomended 25% marketing time). The problem is when the ball gets rolling the story gets really exciting and I can't wait to find out what happens next, so I don't stop.

God I feel so at home in this forum


----------



## ShaunaG

Hey all! So I finished the first draft of the second book in my new series today. It ended a little shorter than I planned, but I can fix that in edits. So grateful to be done. I'm probably going to take a short break before starting something new because I've been writing and editing nonstop since the first of the year and am feeling a wee bit burnt out. But yay for finishing!

May: 30,005

January: 80,123
February: 75,011
March: 35,170
April: 27,351

Only 2,340 words shy of 250,000 - my OCD wants me to find those words and jam them into the MS lol!


----------



## KaraKing

Finally! I got off my ass and started writing! 1295 words today.  


Congrats to anyone else out there who got some writing accomplished today. Lord knows it's not easy...


----------



## scottmarlowe

About 600 yesterday and 2201 today.

A little over 1 chapter to go!


----------



## WG McCabe

Tomorrow, man. You'll finish tomorrow!

I knocked out 4385 today, A hair over 75K so far for the WIP.


----------



## Incognita

2,325 today. I'm hoping I can have another good day tomorrow so I can pass 20K.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

Managed 2,000+ today and completed first draft of Mark One, a thriller. Total is 66,000 words.

Next steps - 

arrange content edit and make corrections,
arrange copy edit and make corrections,
ebook cover design,
possibly POD cover design,
upload to Amazon, etc...


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,309 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your books, John and Shauna, and of course to everybody else who met their goal today. As for myself, I wrote 1510 words today.


----------



## Sever Bronny

5070 today. My goal was to do 4k per day during week, so going strong 

I noticed I really get sucked into the story around the 3k mark. It's been hard to stop at 5k because I've been so enraptured, but life has its requirements.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1116 today and now < 1 chapter to go.

Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it), I'm heading out of town and away from the computer for a couple of days, so I'll have to wrap this first draft up when I get back.


----------



## Incognita

2,715, and I passed the 20K mark on the WIP, so that was a nice feeling. I'm trying to get some extra in the bank today and tomorrow since I won't be writing at all on Saturday -- I'm going to Phoenix Comic Con.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,546 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2087 words today.


----------



## Sever Bronny

I am happy to report today was big for me. I broke my own personal record of writing in one day, laying down 9,303 words.  I wrote from 10 am to 10:30 pm, stopping only to eat. And I believe I will use 90% of what I wrote.

It was the most exciting writing of my life. I don't know how many times I whooped and hollered, or feared the worst, for the characters came close to death many a time.

Yet it all worked out somehow. Every single loose end tied itself up in a neat little bow. I can't wait to resume, it's just too exciting.

Anyway, off to eat meal 2. It's been a big week. I wrote over 24,000 words in four days (5k the other three days).

Goodnight to you all.

Sever


----------



## KaraKing

Wow, everyone is going strong! Congrats Sever, I love those writing sessions that just suck you into your own work. lol But, even better is when it all comes together perfectly. 

Well, 1254 for me today! At this rate I will be done in a little over a month.


----------



## Incognita

Well, I can't come close to 9K, but I did do 3,260 today, which I think might be a personal best, so I'm happy.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on your great progress, Christine, Kara and Septimus. 9000 words a day is truly awesome.

As for myself, I'm somewhere between Christine and Kara today with 2248 words.


----------



## KaraKing

You guys are doing awesome. I wish I could measure up, but I am only at 1300 words today. Still better than 0 words. 

Although I should feel accomplished, because I have a sick two year old keeping me distracted. In fact, she is sitting on my desk and licking my shoulder as I type this. 

Perhaps I should make it a goal to hit 9000 the next time I get a babysitter. lol

Have a great weekend 1000 words a day club...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1300 words with a sick two year old on your lap deserve special recognition, Kara.

Anyway, I managed 2129 words today.


----------



## NicoleY

I'll join!  Today I managed to do 2.4k.


----------



## WG McCabe

I took the last two days off (I try to manage a couple days of downtime every couple weeks) and came back tonight with 2888 words. I wanted to do more but it just wasn't happening. I am deep into the third act, though, and my stopping point is the deep breath before the plunge. Can't wait to get back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Sever Bronny

Thank you all so much for you support (it's why I love this forum). Now to balance my 9000 words with two days of ZERO words (okay, yesterday I did some editing, but no new writing).

So yeah, that should help bring things into perspective 

I haven't got the writing to a point where I am able  to do it every day, but I'm working on it.

So congratz to those pumping the words out (regardless of number - again, *ahem* zero two days in a row here), and keep it coming!

Sever


----------



## kdarden

I really wish there was a "like" button on here - you all are so inspirational!!

Only hit 2288 this week, but I've been editing, so I give myself permission to even go into negative territory while I'm in that state LOL. So far I am only about 3k below my annual total goal (if I'd reached my weekly average goal of 5k every week), so I'm feeling good about that. 

And my new non-fiction should be ready in early June, so that will let me get back to editing the current fiction book2 (at the beta readers now) and writing book3. I also think I've figured out the short prequel I want to write as a freebie. 

Onward! And take at least a little time off on this unofficial start of summer weekend here in the US. Although it's raining here right now and should be on Monday, too.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Nice job, everyone.

I'm back from volunteering at an event for some of our wounded veterans and got 1,444 today to get back into the swing of things. Last chapter, so maybe another 3-4000 words to go on this first draft.


----------



## 69959

I forgot to check my exact word count this morning, but I did surpass my goal of 1200 words.


----------



## legion

Woke up and wrote a 1000-word story this morning, out of the blue. 
Wish it would happen more often.


----------



## crashaddict

Dang, am humbled by those of you doing 4k+ a day.

2,773 for me! Hoping I can knock out some more once the wifey gets home and takes over care of the little ones. Goal is 3K.


----------



## Incognita

I didn't write anything yesterday because I was at Phoenix Comic Con, but I made up for it today -- 4,060 words!

Now to enjoy the rest of my evening with some tri-tip and Cabernet. Yum.


----------



## Skye Hunter

~1500 today


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another good day of 2257 words today. Congrats to everybody else for meeting their goals and to poisonarrowpubs for writing a whole story in a single sitting. I love it when that happens.


----------



## WG McCabe

scottmarlowe said:


> Nice job, everyone.
> 
> I'm back from volunteering at an event for some of our wounded veterans and got 1,444 today to get back into the swing of things. Last chapter, so maybe another 3-4000 words to go on this first draft.


Awesome, man. That is great.

And way to go everyone else, too. 

I stopped with 3231 tonight, and went over the 81K mark. Should finish this thing off in another 9K words or so.


----------



## Incognita

3,035 today. Guess everyone else took Memorial Day off.  

This puts me just past 30K on this book, so I'm a third of the way there. Of course, for me the first 25-30K is the easy part, so we'll see how it goes from here...


----------



## Skye Hunter

1634 today. I missed a few days this week and have been trying to catch up with some 1500+ word days. It's actually not that bad and I might make that my new goal going forward.


----------



## WG McCabe

Only 1717 today but that is 1717 closer to the end.


----------



## Sever Bronny

5,111 today. I start a new job this week after quitting my old job of eight years (only work two days a week), so it's going to play a little havoc with my schedule, but I hope to write every day, even after work.

I'm at 29k with book 3


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Haven't been on Kboards in a few days, but I have been keeping up with my writing; 1,696 words today. Congratulations to everyone else! You're all amazing


----------



## CoraBuhlert

No Memorial Day here, just work as usual and 2482 words today.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Done. As in, finished with this first draft. Sealed the deal with another 2,292 words for the day and it's only 10am!

What's next? (I'm off work today and tomorrow)

1.) Long walk for one of the dogs.
2.) Finish mowing the lawn.
3.) Get busy writing a couple of new chapters for another book that's out for editing.
4.) Re-read book 1 of the series before jumping into editing this first draft.


----------



## rjspears

Neat thread.  I missed it earlier.  

Last year, I set a goal of 1,000 words a day.  I don't meet it every day, but  I usually hit 6 out of 7 days when I'm writing new material.  Of course, there are days I'm revising and while that's new words on paper, it's essential to getting work done.

I keep a spreadsheet running and monitor it and use it to motivate me to write.  If I miss writing two days in a row, I feel like I've let myself down.  I review the past two years and I've even written Christmas day.

--
R.J. Spears


----------



## Incognita

Congrats on finishing that first draft, Scott! Time to break out the champagne (or your libation of choice).

I've got a long way before I can crack my own bubbly, but I did get another 3,015 today.


----------



## Skye Hunter

Hit about 1650 today


----------



## Quiss

scottmarlowe said:


> Done. As in, finished with this first draft. Sealed the deal with another 2,292 words for the day and it's only 10am!


Wohooo! May the editing mayhem begin!

I also came just over 3000 words today. I'm on a roll!
a few more of these an my first draft is done, too.


----------



## Sever Bronny

6,089 today.

10 am - 8 pm with a stop for lunch. Slowed midday but regained my stride at the 3k mark, later than usual. might have something to do with the fact i only had one tea bag today as opposed to my usual two (I can't drink coffee and write because of burnout).

I work for the next two days in a new job, but still hope to write a few words.

A friend of mine who published two books with a traditional publisher just got offered a third contract for his latest book. He has two dream agents pursuing him as well, and it's pushing me to work harder. Actually, we push each other - when he called today we were both jumping for joy on the phone.

He, along with this forum of wonderful people, inspire me to work for no one but myself. Part of me feels like it's a tremendous waste of time to go to this new job tomorrow, but then the bills have to get paid. (I'll try not tot think about all the writing i could be doing ...)

Anyway, keep it up you amazing people!

-Sever


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

1,818 words today. Love numbers like that.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your draft, Scott, and of course congrats to everybody else for meeting your goals.

I wrote 2298 words today, most of which was a nice scene of roasting marshmallows after the apocalypse. Well, actually I just needed something to break up my characters dialogue and roasting marshmallows was just the thing.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Thanks, everyone.

1256 for me today. As part of the re-release of The Hall of the Wood I'm expanding out the ending a bit. Probably only a couple of chapters of work.


----------



## Incognita

3,040 today. I'm not sure how much writing I'm going to get in tomorrow -- I have several projects to work on and an extended shopping trip I have to squeeze in. (I love Sedona, but it's an hour drive to the nearest Trader Joe's, and I haven't been for more than a month. Yikes.)


----------



## jnfr

1031 today. I slog on.

I do love *roasting marshmallows after the apocalypse* though. I could read that book.


----------



## WG McCabe

scottmarlowe said:


> Done. As in, finished with this first draft. Sealed the deal with another 2,292 words for the day and it's only 10am!
> 
> What's next? (I'm off work today and tomorrow)
> 
> 1.) Long walk for one of the dogs.
> 2.) Finish mowing the lawn.
> 3.) Get busy writing a couple of new chapters for another book that's out for editing.
> 4.) Re-read book 1 of the series before jumping into editing this first draft.


Awesome news. Congrats, man! I will hopefully be joining you at the finish line in the next couple days.

Crashed with a cold yesterday and did nothing. Only got 1108 finished today.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

CoraBuhlert said:


> I wrote 2298 words today, most of which was a nice scene of roasting marshmallows after the apocalypse. Well, actually I just needed something to break up my characters dialogue and roasting marshmallows was just the thing.


Roasting marshmallows is always a good idea. I want to read this book too!

1,615 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

jnfr said:


> I do love *roasting marshmallows after the apocalypse* though. I could read that book.


Hopefully soon. I've got maybe another two thousand words or so to go, plus edits, formatting, etc...

Anyway, today I did 2493 words.


----------



## Joe Ducie

Love the idea of this thread.

Churned out a respectable 2118 today - pushed my latest novel over the 10k hurdle. Current pace of roughly 2,000 a day should see it done in about 7 weeks. Going to push for some 5,000+ days next week and cut that in half!


----------



## Mark Philipson

Reached 1k targets for the three consecutive days. Usually layout scene before work the morning. Hammer it out during breaks and tweak at night until taget is acquired.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1680 words today. Could have been better, but I'll take it.


----------



## Sever Bronny

Zero yesterday (stress of new, very unstable job) but 5000 today. Work tomorrow again but then I have a whole week to write. Congratulations to everyone keeping up their daily writing 

-Sever


----------



## Incognita

Nothing yesterday because I was running all over the place, but I did 3,570 today and went past 40K for the WIP, so I guess it all evens out.


----------



## Skye Hunter

1547 tonight.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1605 words today and 32852 for the month.


----------



## Mark Philipson

1,509 yesterday. Dentist appointment.


----------



## Incognita

Kind of a slow day for me -- 2,060 -- but I guess it's okay to ease up every once in a while. Still hoping to get to 45K by the end of the day tomorrow so I can say I'm halfway there.


----------



## Quiss

Nearly 3k for me today.  Made it to 60,000. 
Tomorrow I write the climax and then fill in the blanks. The WIP should come in around 64000  words, I think. A bit short, but it is what it is. And then let the chunky edits begin!


----------



## Zenferno

Around 2000 words today.  Writing the last scene (love scene) of my 2nd short story.  Really looking forward to finishing and getting stuck into the editing later today.


----------



## WG McCabe

My cold kicked my ass this week. I powered through it a few nights ago but had to re-write everything I did. Back in the saddle today (finally) with 2469 new words. WIP total so far is 86511. I'm looking at about 95K words from a book that I originally planned to be around 60K. Zoinks.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Glad you're feeling better, Patrick. I barely managed to cross the 1000 word mark with 1004, but I got there and that's all that matters.


----------



## WG McCabe

Thanks, Cora. And good job on crossing the line.


----------



## scottmarlowe

CoraBuhlert said:


> Glad you're feeling better, Patrick. I barely managed to cross the 1000 word mark with 1004, but I got there and that's all that matters.


Exactly.

I got 1184 in today after taking a few days off. Kind of felt like I needed to just step away a bit and think over how to proceed on this other project. I've got it nailed down so should get back to normal progress from here on out.

Need to start editing the other one, too.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

I got 1010 words in today so far for NPF novel 2!   Congrats to everyone on your writing!


----------



## Incognita

3,010 today and passed the halfway mark at 45K (at least, I'm projecting this book to be around 90K, give or take).


----------



## WG McCabe

Way to go, ya'll.

I stopped at 2026 words tonight. All that's left of this book is some wrap up and then on to the next.


----------



## Sever Bronny

4981 today. Took too many breaks in between, resulting in a longer day than I would have liked, but managed it okay. Have to train myself not to check reddit. It's like meth - not even once.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1993 today for me. Not really great, but decent.


----------



## Incognita

2,020 today, and every single one of them felt like pulling @#$!! teeth. But at least it's words in the bank. I can go back and fix them later.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1104 for me today. Day job stuff got in the way more than usual.


----------



## Sever Bronny

5133. Made the mistake of hopping on the net in the early am; set a pattern of distraction all day. As a result, I ended up writing for nine hours, and quite inefficiently, though it got quite exciting to the end (again, that tuning in to the work thing.)

Best wishes to all my fellow writers, currently writing or not.

I love this forum 

Sever


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another "barely got there" day of 1045 words for me. Dayjob stress and workers in the house make writing difficult.


----------



## Incognita

3,010, and went past 50K. I still have a long way to go, but passing 50K always feels like a big deal. I guess it's all those years doing NaNoWriMo.


----------



## scottmarlowe

A measly 1019 for me today. But I like the consistency so far on this new project.


----------



## WG McCabe

1k+ is 1K plus, my friend.

I worked sorta kinda late yesterday, came home, and fell asleep on the couch. Crap. And I only did 1496 words tonight, BUT I cracked 90K and I still have a lot to do in this story. Maybe 100K? Ugh.


----------



## Sever Bronny

5214 today and holding steady. Tough day with some sad scenes. Had to battle it through a little ...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on passing the 50000 word mark.

I wrote another 1042 today. Not good, but tolerable.


----------



## Robert A Michael

Back in the saddle again after three weeks of craziness (married off my firstborn, still adjusting to a new day job, house full of out-of-town family for a week, and graduated 2 kids--yes, 3 in university in the fall!  I am getting old).

Wrote 2578.  FAR below my goal, but about half way through my novella (at 14,778 now).  Still need to finish before Sunday.  Will need to average almost 4,000 words a day to meet my goal.  Hmm.  That's what I get for taking the extra week off.  Back to the keyboard in the morn before heading out to work.


----------



## scottmarlowe

1051 today. Day job's been way too busy last few days.


----------



## Skye Hunter

1175 today.

I've also hit 1500+ the past few days but forgot to update!


----------



## Sever Bronny

3091 today. Having job security issues making it difficult to concentrate. Really just got going but have to stop, eat, and sleep, then call in the morning to find out when I work next. *Sigh ...*


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1126 today. Too much dayjob work, too, plus workmen at the house.


----------



## Incognita

Nothing today. I was seriously stressing because one of my clients basically dropped the ball on paying me the balance of my fee for his book project, meaning I may be out hundreds of dollars.  

Some days just kind of suck, unfortunately.


----------



## Incognita

2,520 today. Still out three hundred bucks.   (We need a better emoticon for when we're really, really p.o.'d.)


----------



## Sever Bronny

6071 today; made up for my shortfall yesterday. It was a good day.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Sorry about the client from hell, Christine.

1253 words for me today.


----------



## Robert A Michael

Finally hit a daily writing goal this month. 4,042 words.  Up to 20,595 now on current WIP. Pressure up at day job.  Going straight commission next week.  No sales are closing.  Getting tight.  I write as a solace and a hope.


----------



## Alexandra C

5000 ish (not sure how many exactly because page count includes my outline).


----------



## Incognita

A measly 1515, but oh, well. It's been a week.


----------



## Sever Bronny

Sorry to hear about your troubles, Christine; hope the client eventually coughs up.

4475 for me today. And on we go


----------



## Incognita

I'm happy to report that the client finally coughed up today, and so did I: 5,225. Tomorrow I'll definitely pass 60K on this one.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Glad you finally got paid, Christine.

I wrote 1038 words yesterday and 1025 today. Not really my month, but I'll take it.


----------



## WG McCabe

Seems like it's been a bad week for most of us on the personal front. I know my week sucked. 

I just got back to it tonight and logged exactly 3300 words. The end is in sight.


----------



## MsTee

Can I finally join this prestigious group? I've been so envious of you lot, but todaaaay...

1,671 words! *dance*

Yeah, yeah, not much by the looks of you 3000+ folks, but that's pretty awesome for the lowly < 300-every-2-days person that I am.

BTW, you guys are really inspiring. 

PS: A new week starts today. Here's hoping it's a lot more cheerier than the last...


----------



## Incognita

A modest day for me -- 1,625 -- but I did pass 61K on this sucker. Now I feel like I'm really getting into the home stretch (that home stretch being another 30K...sigh).


----------



## WG McCabe

I feel you on that one, Christine. Good job on the total so far.

I knocked out 2522 words today. I only have two, MAYBE three chapters left. About 5000 words to go. Hopefully I'll finish this thing off in the next couple days.


----------



## Sever Bronny

Congratz Ms. Tee! That's how you start!

1304 yesterday, 2543 today. Weekend, so took it easy on myself (plus did a lot of research).


----------



## Robert A Michael

2600 today.  Almost finished with the novella. At 28,500 with two and a half chapters to finish.  Good weekend total of almost 8,5000 words.  Back at it tomorrow.  Should finish it.  I am ready to start a new project.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome, Ms. Tee, and congrats to everybody else. I had a pretty good day of 1742 words today plus I finished the rewrites on a novella. Now it only needs one final readthrough and it's ready to publish.


----------



## WG McCabe

Only 1224 words tonight. But I am SO close to the end I can almost taste it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1481 words today.


----------



## JD Nock

About 2,600. Wrapped up a chapter this morning, and nearly an entire one throughout the day.


----------



## Sever Bronny

4,567 today. At 76k now.

I thought I was getting burned out today, but my own stubborn head kept bringing it all back to the book. It wasn't burn-out at all, it was a simple lack of ideas. I was banging my head against the wall instead of using a door, so to speak. Anyhow, just finished for the day, so it was a long one, but worth every moment, even if it was arduous. Some days it flows, and some days, well ...


----------



## Fast Typist

I'm in.  A little over 1000 words yesterday and the day before.  I'm aiming for 6000 a week.


----------



## JD Nock

Reached the 1k mark this morning. Didn't even use cheat codes.


----------



## Incognita

I took yesterday off because it was the hubby's birthday and we played all day. Today I was a little sluggish (proofing someone else's work for eight hours can do that to you), but I still got in 2,015.


----------



## Cege Smith

+2,153 today. Have been clocking the words since last Friday but afraid to jinx it by posting here.    Just passed 16K words though, so I feel like I'm getting into the groove that won't let me quit. Now it's just writing to the end (wherever that may be)!


----------



## WG McCabe

Only 1146 words today. For some reason the words are coming slower the closer I get to the end.


----------



## rjspears

My goal is 1,000 words a day, but in all honesty I don't always meet it.  I probably average 850 a day due to missed days or days I just can't get in writing.  I can say that this year I've never gone two days in a row without writing.

I think it's imperative to have goals and easy to slide and procrastinate if you don't meet them.

--
R.J. Spears


----------



## Fast Typist

1070 words today.  Progress.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2230 words for me today. A pretty good day, even though (or maybe because) I spent most of the day exiled to my own basement while workmen were swarming all over the house. Luckily there is very little to do in the basement except write.


----------



## Sever Bronny

Way to go everybody 

5066 for me today. 2 pm Late start but got lucky with a plot idea that just sent the fingers flying over the keys 

Sever


----------



## Incognita

Only 1,625. I formatted a 500-page print book today, and that sort of fried my brain. Here's hoping tomorrow will be better.


----------



## WG McCabe

Keep on chooglin, everyone.

1307 words here tonight. One, 1, ONE chapter to go.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Oh, hello again, thread. I've been mostly keeping up with the 1k a day goal for the past few weeks, but it was mostly on random short stories here and there (as well as on my online serial novel, always going). But as of yesterday I'm back at work on a major project, the second book in my YA fantasy trilogy. I'm pleased to report that I wrote 2,050 words yesterday and 2,075 today.


----------



## Sever Bronny

Congratz Patrick!

4008 today for me.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats to Patrick on having the end in your sights. 

I wrote 2598 today. Quite satisfied.


----------



## Robert A Michael

5150 yesterday.  None today because I am finished with the rough draft. 

Total:  37379.  About 4,000 over my goal.  I am going through the first edit today.  I don't think I will start the next project tonight.

Editing is such a drag.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Cege Smith

Congrats, Robert! I always have a glass of bubbly when I finish a first draft.  

+4063 for me today. I had to make up for not writing yesterday...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your draft, Robert.

I wrote 2694 words today and am making good progress on an erotic fantasy romance I started three days ago.


----------



## Sever Bronny

One of my better days today, only stopped writing now (It's 1 am here). 

+6612

At 91k now. Adventure Fantasy is turning into an epic. Ah well, I go where the story takes me ...

Sever


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on the great writing day, Septimus.

I wrote another 2693 words today.


----------



## WG McCabe

Nice job, you two.

I finished the night with 1684 words, bringing my total to 101216. More importantly, I'm done. The first draft is finished. Time for a celebratory bottle of Sunkist.


----------



## Incognita

Congrats on getting that draft finished, Patrick!

I was felled for two days in a row by a migraine. By the time I got the work done I had to do (yay, deadlines...not), there was absolutely no way I had any energy left to write. Stupid hormones.

Today I'm doing better and got in 2,070.


----------



## WG McCabe

I use to get migraines and they are the worst. I feel for you, Christine.


----------



## Cege Smith

+6,247 today. I have a big word count goal for the weekend, and I'm well on my way!


----------



## WG McCabe

Nice, Cege! Rock n roll!


----------



## Cege Smith

Patrick Szabo said:


> Nice, Cege! Rock n roll!


Thanks and congrats on finishing that first draft! Hope you enjoyed your bottle of Sunkist.


----------



## WG McCabe

Thanks. Sunkist never lets me down.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2272 words for me today. Not as much as I would have liked, but I've got two nasty aphthous ulcers a.k.a. cankersores in my mouth which not only hurt like hell but also make me tired and listless.


----------



## MsTee

Wow, Septimus and cegesmith, you guys are really inspiring! Definitely need to up my game and stop lurking on Kboards and dawdling on LiveJournal... *sigh*

1,081 for me today. 

ETA: And, Cora, I think your 2722 is impressive despite the pain!


----------



## scottmarlowe

Nice job, everyone. Sorry about the ailments.

I took a bit of an unplanned break b/c of the day job getting busy, but still managed to complete a 6,000 word chapter for the re-release of one book, put out a couple of shorts to the various retailers, and started editing the project I most recently finished. Going to be a lot of editing for me for a while.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Sounds like you have been busy, Scott!

I managed to finish a short story yesterday and continue with my steampunk western so wrote a total of 2019 words yesterday.

Today while waiting (and waiting) for the tennis to finally start, I managed another 836 words of the steampunk and wrote 357 words of a new urban fantasy story, giving me a current total of 1193 words.

I am trying to strive for 5k a day but it is just not happening at the moment. Still, I will be writing after the tennis ends so may get nearer that goal.


----------



## Cege Smith

+6,392 today and it's not even dinnertime! Actually, I gave myself a 12K wordcount goal for the weekend, and I knew that if I went out to dinner with my husband and the kids for Father's Day without hitting it, it probably wouldn't happen. (I do enjoy a glass of wine, or two, with dinner.  )

Great job today everybody! Every word we write is one more word closer to "The End".


----------



## kdarden

Geez, I am sooooo far behind - gave myself a short break before starting the final edits on my second book in the series and fleshing out the outline on the third book. Then we got an unexpected invite for a week's vacation on the Oregon coast with some friends we met last year in Mexico - how could we say no?

On the way home we picked up the 11 year old granddaughter for a couple weeks. She and I outlined a children's story on the ride through the mountains to our place. We've been doing illustrations and they are about ready to be colorized for the book. And we outlined a second book and shot some photos for that one. 

I still haven't been able to get back to my editing, and that book was due out (my schedule) this week. Haven't had a chance to do any writing for myself since May 30 and I'm feeling the withdrawals.  I did manage to finally get through my proof copy of the CreateSpace version of the first book.

This taking a vacation thing has seriously interfered with my planned promotions, too, but that just tells me I need to turn over the work to someone else once I get them scheduled!

OK - enough whining, now to go finish the writing and illustrations for our new children's book LOL.

Keep up the good work, it's inspiring to see what everyone is doing!


----------



## Incognita

Nothing yesterday, but I had so much fun running around Flagstaff that I can't really complain. But I bounced back nicely today with 3,275 and just passed 70K on the WIP. Definitely getting into the home stretch now.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

My writing was slow over the first part of the weekend due to helping my sister move, but yesterday I managed 2,199 words and today, 2,148.


----------



## Cege Smith

+3,513 tonight. I thought I was going to quit at 2K, but found a 2nd wind and pushed through.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2180 words yesterday and 2198 words today. Still feeling sick, though.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Hope you feel better soon, Cora.

Word count yesterday was 4616 spread across four stories.


----------



## Sever Bronny

Hope you feel better Cora 

Such a supportive crowd here, feels like my digital home as a fellow writer. I must say it's nice to share this writing thing with a community.

236 words on Friday (had to do a re-write). [EDIT: Removed extra line]
2534 Saturday
0 Sunday (took the day off)
6488 today.

Stressed cause I still am unable to find part-time work. I hate looking for jobs; really feels like I should be writing full time. *Sigh* Can't wait to release first book and start the ball rolling ...

Good night to you all and keep that awesome writing up,

Sever


----------



## Incognita

I hope you feel better soon, Cora. It's so much tougher to get those words out when you feel like poop.

Another 3,005 today, but only because I said screw it, I'm not fixing dinner.  

Okay, time to go pay someone to feed me...


----------



## WG McCabe

Get yourself well, Cora.

I took a few days to proof and edit a 28K novella and just got back to new words tonight. 1256 of a new novel.


----------



## Joshua Dalzelle

Just over 2,300 words this evening, which is a miracle after the work day I had. The folks doing over 5,000 a day are machines!


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

I had another 2,199 word day--very odd!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for the well wishing, everyone. Unfortunately, none of my usual remedies against canker sores seem to help, the damned things just sit in my mouth and hurt like hell.

Still, I managed 2698 words today, which is pretty good, particularly given the circumstances.


----------



## Sever Bronny

Ugh ... canker sores suck so bad! but congratz on keeping a steady pace 

+3561 words today. A lot of it was spent planning and thinking about the next phase of the series and book.

I hit 101k, surpassing my goal of 100k for the 3rd novel in the series (the first is 92k, the second around 189k). Should be able to wrap up in a chapter or two, maybe three, depending on how the story goes. Since I've been writing so fast I don't mind doing 130k-ish books - then I can crank out one a month (and then spend the next month editing it, therefore releasing 5-6 a year). Anyway, there's a whole ton of things to do for a release I have yet to learn, so all this is a pipe dream until I can make it happen. 

After this book, I plan on doing a quick editing refresher course, then read all three books back-to-back for consistency and clarity, then begin the preparation for launch (and I'll be asking your advice on that guys). Savings tons of links from this forum as I go, but man ... I'm still nervous yet excited 

-Sever


----------



## Skye Hunter

I've been super sloppy latelly hitting maybe 1k twice in the last week.

Going to aim for 1500 today after seeing all your great numbers.


----------



## Incognita

2,130. Another day where I let my work slop too far over into my writing time. Oh, well.


----------



## 69959

2000 words yesterday and today. I have an extra hour of writing time each day this week.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

2,150 words today despite feeling kind of crappy. I told myself I wasn't going to be upset with myself if I didn't make it over 800, and then I got those 800 words, did something else, and felt myself itching to write some more. Either habits help or I'm really into this novel (or both)!


----------



## Sever Bronny

1613 words today for me. Like many others here, feeling crappy and started way too late. Don't know if it's the hot weather, the fact my job hunt stinks, or because I'm at the end of the novel.


----------



## Cege Smith

+2,068 yesterday and +2,178 today. Both days were hard. I have a 4 day weekend starting tomorrow and I'm hoping to wrap up the first draft. Could be crazy! *fingers crossed*


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Had a good day of 3538 words today, largely because a series of thunderstorms made internet and TV reception very erratic. The canker sores still hurt, but at least I finally got the notification about my court approval as a translator today after four months of waiting because some document was missing.


----------



## Incognita

Cora, I don't know if you can get this where you are, but it works great for canker sores (I had a bout last summer that this stuff cleared right up):

http://www.bleedinggums.com/rinses/healthy-gums/


----------



## Incognita

Guess the canker sore remedy scared everyone off!  

Anyway, I got in 2,230 today.


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

I'm so on this thread! Great motivation. 

I did 1366 today bringing book 2 over the 10k words mark!

How do you count edits? I'll be getting edits back tomorrow and starting on that process. I'd be lying if I didn't say I was little sick to my stomach with worry.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

ChristinePope said:


> Guess the canker sore remedy scared everyone off!


Hee hee! Cora probably ran off to try it! (I hope it works!)

2,053 words for me today.

Bella, personally I don't count edits in any way. That's a completely different part of the process for me and I don't pay attention to whether the wordcount is going up or down until it's complete, just so I can get a final wordcount.


----------



## Skye Hunter

1333 today


----------



## Sever Bronny

Got three hours sleep and then worked 9 and a half hours at a physical and unstable job.
I wrote zero words today


----------



## Robert A Michael

Still working edits and planning new book. Oh, and preparing for launch and 5-day free run for Cry Me a River.  And figuring out how to use Mailchimp.  And researching new genre I plan on jumping into head-first. No time to write.


----------



## Cege Smith

+10,689 today. Crossed the 50K mark so I officially have a novel! (YAY!)

I was tempted to keep going. I hit my stride around the 6K mark and the words just flowed after that. But I have all day tomorrow to write as well, so I'm calling it a night.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for the tip, Christine. I'm not sure if I can get this particular product here in Germany, but maybe there is something similar. In general, my canker sores have become much less frequent ever since I started taking zinc supplements, but sometimes really nasty sore still sneak up on me.

Words: I wrote 3321 words today and finished the edits on an SF novella.

Congrats on an awesome +10000 words day, Cege.


----------



## Cege Smith

Hope the canker sores are better, Cora!

+5,660 today and the first draft is done. Now time to celebrate! Tomorrow it's all about edits.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Septimus, I hope you get more sleep tonight! And congrats on the first draft, cege!

2,096 words for me today. And I just realized that the occupation I had in mind for the protagonist's older brother is actually impossible according to the rules of this world (or at least its religion).   Thankfully, he doesn't actually turn up until book 3, and I'm only 18k into book 2, so I have plenty of time to figure out a new occupation for him.


----------



## WG McCabe

Very nice.

The new book I started earlier in the week I abandoned. Well, I didn't abandon it, but I decided I'm not ready to write that one yet. So I started a new one tonight and got 1302 words done. I am hoping to add another 10K to it by Sunday night.


----------



## Zenferno

You guys sure post some big numbers.  I wrote just over 1000 yesterday.  I seem to get really slowed down writing dialogue and when I get to the end of a session, what feels like a few thousand words turns out to be 500.  Oh well, I consider dialogue one of my weak points so it's good practice.  I'm on the home straight now in my new short story and should have the first draft finished today.  

Have a great weekend


----------



## Incognita

I skipped yesterday because we went to go see World War Z (a girl's gotta have her priorities), but I did 3,720 today and now have 81K in the bank for this one, so in general I'm feeling pretty good about life.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

2,083 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2177 words yesterday and 2517 today. I'm formatting a new novella today, so there's less words than usual.


----------



## WG McCabe

Nothing wrong with almost 5K, Cora.  

I did a sort of kind of rewrite on the first chapter from yesterday. And I added another 1320 words today. Not coming as easily as I thought it would when I started, but I like it a lot so far.


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

I'm editing now, it's hard to calculate progress but I've added 3,000 words and I'm 42% through my manuscript in the editing process. More today!


----------



## Sever Bronny

Today I finished my third book, sitting around 104k. I'll start writing the next book in the series after I edit all three back-to back for continuity and character. I've taken the next ten days off for this purpose (and I'm also happy to report I found a two-day a week job across the street from where I live!)

Since I'll be strictly editing over the next while, I won't report numbers here. However, I just wanted to tell you all how much this has meant to me, sharing my daily writing and reading yours. Sometimes it's the little things ...

Thanks so much for your encouragement everyone, and I look forward to continuing soon. Best of luck and godspeed to all!

Your friend,

Sever

P.S. After this edit run, I'll also begin preparing the release of book 1.


----------



## Incognita

Congrats on finishing the book, Septimus!

I did 4,010 today and passed 85K. I'm getting really close now (definitely going to be done by the end of the week, hopefully sooner).


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your book, Septimus. 

I'm still stuck in formatting hell, but I still managed to write 2094 words today. Plus, I made the cover and some additional marketing material. The new book is the first in a series, so there's more work involved.


----------



## Incognita

2,115. There would have been more, but the hubby started making noises about dinner. Sigh.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

2,157 yesterday and 2,038 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1636 words for me today. Still stuck with formatting.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

2,865+ today.
I was hoping for more, but work had me starting earlier shifts than usual this week (9am, I know, so early....But considering I'm used to 4pm starts I'm all out of sync. That's my excuse anyway...).
On the plus side its a lot more than I thought I wrote. So that's a win right?  
Also been hitting about the 2.6k-3k mark each day the last week, so I'm on a roll.


----------



## Incognita

5,020 today.

Ima finish this sucker tomorrow if it kills me.


----------



## scottmarlowe

A little bit of writing to make things conform to the overall narrative, but mostly editing now.

On page 37 of 518.

Should get another novel back from the editor end of the week. More editing, it seems.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Go, Christine! I hope it doesn't kill you!  

2,096 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1023 words for me today. Fairly low, but made it.


----------



## Incognita

Only 1,956, but that isn't important, because I finished the book!

That's 94K in around five weeks. Not the most blazing fast I've ever done (that was 100K in 30 days for NaNo one year), but enough that I'll make my release schedule with no problem. Yay!


----------



## Joseph Turkot

Since school is out, I will be trying for 2,000 a day. I've hit the mark over the past three days. Let's keep it up--that would mean two novels by September.


----------



## kwest

I wasn't going to write today, but then I saw this thread and was inspired. Made it to 1,015, despite a hard day of work and an overwhelming desire to sleep.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome to the thread, kwest. Great we were able to inspire you. I've had a hard day myself and still managed 1014 words today.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Yay, everybody! 

I wrote 2,134 words today.


----------



## ecg52

2180 today, 0 yesterday. I just started this 1000 words a day. I used to say I need to write 5000 words a day but life gets in the way and when I only have an hour to write 5000 words is impossible and I end up writing none. So 1000 per day is much more doable, even if I only do half of that it's better than none.


----------



## MsTee

Finished one short story and started on another. So happy!

1,429 tonight/this morning. I was on a roll but my head has begun to hurt now. Going to bed... 

Keep up the amazing work, everyone. Can't say enough how encouraging you guys are.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

2626 today.
Not as much as I had hoped after taking yesterday off but I did pass the 25K mark.
As well as getting stuck into the second act of the book now.

Pretty good for only starting this a week ago, I say.


----------



## Zenferno

Looks like everyone is having a productive week this week, me included.  Wrote the last 2.5k words of a short story yesterday, edited and published.  Now I'm sitting here trying to get started on the next one but I have about 20 story ideas including quite a few series and no idea which one to do!


----------



## kwest

Same story as yesterday. Didn't want to write, but made myself do it anyway and ended up adding 1,596 words that are taking the story in a new and unexpected direction. Now resting at 20,187 words.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

I wrote 2,041 words today.

Just remember, ecg, some words are always better than none!


----------



## ecg52

You are so right, Clare. Today I could not make my book go where I wanted it to, in fact I couldn't even get it go where it wanted to go. So I gave up on it and started another book that I had already written down some ideas for. Ended up writing 1162 words. Then my brain clicked in on the first book and now I'll be up half the night writing on that. It's a little scary since I've never really written more than one book at a time. I just make notes when an idea hits me and save them.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

I hope that continues to work for you, ecg! I often find I work better when switching between projects, too--giving my brain a break from one while I work on the other. But sometimes I work better when I'm completely immersed in one book...

I did write 2,085 words today, so, um... actually both are working, sort of! I take breaks twice a week to work on my serial, then go back and immerse myself in the current novel.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1017 words yesterday and 2703 today. Alas, most of those were academic non-fiction, because I have to hand in paper soon.


----------



## ecg52

More research than writing for today, only 783 words. But did do nearly 1500 last night after my brain switched on with the novel I was having trouble with.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

4600+
Wish I did more, but I still have a full day of writing tomorrow.
Making headway and easily made it 2/3rds through the book today (30K mark today, feeling good about that)


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

2,255 words today.


----------



## WG McCabe

Nice job, Diana. 

After a stupid week of work and working on some editing, I turned in exactly 4200 words today.


----------



## Skye Hunter

Wrote about 1900 today - almost done with a story, should be able to finish it up tomorrow and send it off to my editor!

I think talking to someone on this board today really got me going again.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

2,212 words today, and completed a short piece that's been sort of hanging over me for a while.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

4126 words for me yesterday. Finally finished that bloody academic paper I have to hand in next week. Well, it will get print published, though I won't get paid. It's still too long, but I'll let the editor deal with that, because I can't possibly cut it down any further.

4326 words today, plus finally got outof formatting hell.


----------



## kwest

Missed posting on Saturday, Sunday, and today. Don't have the exact figures, but Sat. and Sun. combined were a little over 12,000. Very productive. Today, a paltry 1,406. I want to push more out, but am exhausted from work.


----------



## Incognita

I took a few days off after finishing the last WIP, just to give my brain a chance to reset. But today was the first day of Camp NaNoWriMo, and I did 2,030. I'm hoping to have another WIP finished by the end of the month -- gotta keep that new-release train rolling!


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

2,136 words today.


----------



## Cege Smith

+1,249 today. I'm playing around with a new story idea. Not sure if it'll go anywhere, but we'll see!


----------



## Tim_A

2056 words today. Camp nano played a big part in that, but I hope I can keep the impetus going afterwards too.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

No actual "writing" but I did plan out the last act of current WIP which equates to about 2000 words. 
I'm taking that!


----------



## scottmarlowe

1165 for me today. Needed to add a new partial scene to set things up for later.

As for editing, I'm on page 105 of 513 on project 1 and about to get project 2 back from my editor tomorrow. Can't wait to get it back, but it is going to add quite a bit to my workload.

Good thing I have the week off from the day job.


----------



## momilp

Rewriting a whole novel and struggling mightily. Reached my 1k for today, hopefully I'll manage to write more, but it's sunny in my otherwise wet and gray corner of the world and I'll probably go for a walk instead


----------



## Incognita

Only 1,515, but it's something. Frankly, from here on until the 20th, I'm just going to blame everything on Mercury being retrograde. It's easier that way.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3151 words yesterday and 2651 words today. Plus, I pressed published on a new book.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

CoraBuhlert said:


> 3151 words yesterday and 2651 words today. Plus, I pressed published on a new book.


Very productive! And well done on another publish!

I wish I had that kind of productivity this week.
Massive drop from last weeks 25K, but I did get out 1108 today.


----------



## Incognita

Only 1,540 today. I was tired.

I'd say tomorrow will be better, but since it's a holiday and we have family coming over...I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Claudia King

I've been putting out a good ~1500 a day every day this week after spending almost a month on edits and rewrites and all sorts of other things. I need to start putting aside more time in the afternoons so I can crank that back up to 2-3k!


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

2,538 yesterday; 2,109 today.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Still editing. On page 117 of 511 on project #1. Project #2 came back from editing but I haven't cracked that one open yet.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1610 words for today.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

2,056 words today, despite the holiday. (Okay, so most of my celebration involves watching The Twilight Zone.)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1741 words for me today. Could have been more, especially it isn't a holiday here. But I've been busy redoing three covers.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

2,185 words today.

Come on, everybody, this thread was hiding way back on the fourth page! Report your awesome wordcounts!


----------



## Robert A Michael

1400 on the third.  It was the first writing I have done since publishing book 3 and the collection last Friday. Dang, I'm lazy.
Back to it.  Looking for 12,000 word weekend.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1456 words for me today, plus I updated three of my covers.


----------



## Clark Magnan

Clare K. R. Miller said:


> 2,185 words today.
> 
> Come on, everybody, this thread was hiding way back on the fourth page! Report your awesome wordcounts!


Maybe that's why I haven't seen this awesome thread before. I see some intimidatingly inspiringly productive writers here.

Um, 2,619 words yesterday, but I had lots of time. Traveling today, so I'm not sure what I'll manage.


----------



## Incognita

Nothing on the Fourth (as expected), 3,025 yesterday.


----------



## Incognita

...And another 2,005 today.

Clearly you are all off partying somewhere. I'm jealous.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Welcome to the thread, C. A.!

I wrote 2,213 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome to the thread, C.A. Only 1005 for me today, cause I caught a bout of summer flu. When I stopped writing for the day, I was at 999 words, so I made myself write one more (short) sentence and landed at 1005.


----------



## Incognita

Cora, I hope you feel better soon. Summer colds/flu are no fun. On the upside, your new covers look great!

3,165 today, and I passed 60K on the current WIP.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Oh, no, I hope you feel better soon, Cora!

I wrote 2,013 words today, a number I am sort of delighted with


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1716 words today. Still feeling pretty crappy, but no longer quite as crappy as I did yesterday.


----------



## Sever Bronny

Nice to see everyone plugging away 

Wrote around 3500k in a chapter re-write to my first book. Doing a major characterization and unity edit on all three books.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

3000+ today.
Finally got back to writing after a pretty much a non writing week. Nice to be back in the saddle.


----------



## Clark Magnan

1,845 words yesterday (never think to post after I'm done at night). Way to go everyone.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

5000+ today,
and will probably verge onto 6000+

Got the chance to take an early mark from work by 2 hours so put it to good use.


----------



## KaraKing

Wow! Everyone is doing so well.  

I'm finding it difficult to write every day with three kids out on summer vacation and terrible insomnia that has been plaguing me for weeks. However, I got 2,040 words in today. I feel so much better! 

Good luck to everyone. Hopefully I will be back in here tomorrow.


----------



## Clark Magnan

2537 words. Approaching the end.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Haha, Diana, I have the exact same experience!  

2,319 yesterday; 2,357 today.


----------



## WG McCabe

I've had a cold for a week and have been editing, so no new words for me. Editing sucks.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Sorry about the cold, Patrick. I'm still struggling with the summer flu from hell. And I had to go out today and yesterday, because T-Mobile decided to annoy me by first threatening to cancel my cellphone contract, because I do not spend enough money, and then by keeping me waiting for half an hour in their store, because their staff was incompetent. And then they forced me to go back to their bloody store today, because the new phone they sold me did not work with my old SIM card, as promised. Plus, I also had a bank appointment which lasted for two whole hours.

Nonetheless, I managed to write 1044 words yesterday and 1429 words today.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

Just over 3000 today/tonight.

5000ish words to go for this draft. (Tomorrow? Day after?)
Very happy with this story. Originally meant to be about 20k but has grown to about 50k


----------



## Incognita

I forgot to come here and check in because things have been hectic this week. So...Monday, 1,005 words; Tuesday, nothing because I was editing; today, 2,535 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1571 words today. Too damned much going on at the moment.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

A very difficult 1200 exactly today.


----------



## Clark Magnan

Unexpected twelve hour work day yesterday. Came home - didn't want to write - sat down and didn't get up until I hit 1,000 exactly. Stopped mid sentence (a first). I'll almost certainly throw it all away, but eh, word count achieved.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Wasn't feeling well yesterday, so I stopped after the first 821 words, but I'm back on track today with 2,025 words.


----------



## Clark Magnan

1,123 words. Good stuff this time too. Which never seems to follow any rhyme or reason and should be a reminder not to sweat the bad days. Why don't I ever remember that on the bad days?

Anyway, keep it up all. I'll be out of town and away from internet for the weekend. Write some extra for me.


----------



## jeremyreimer

Oooh, I like this thread!

I joined the club 18 days ago and I'm happy to report I have hit my target each day since.

Still a long way to go to finish my third novel, but one day at a time, right?


----------



## Incognita

3,025. I'm thinking the end may be near (but in a good way). Maybe 10K to go? We'll see.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1138 words for me today. I've been feeling sick and stressed out all week, so no higher wordcount.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Bit better ging today with 1645 words.


----------



## Incognita

I skipped yesterday because we were out and about (and got stuck in one of the worst thunderstorms I've ever seen -- the rain was perfectly _horizontal_), but I caught up today with 4,500.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1253 words for me today. Plus, my heroine suddenly revealed that she was telepathic.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

1657 Today.
Plus the novella is finished!


----------



## 9thChapter

@SJ... I'm with you, book two (novella two) just finished yesterday; 2,083 words yesterday.  Great feeling, huh?


----------



## Sam Winterwood

9thChapter said:


> @SJ... I'm with you, book two (novella two) just finished yesterday; 2,083 words yesterday. Great feeling, huh?


Always good to finish up a draft.
My reward is planning out the next series of books.


----------



## JFHilborne

Just made it at 1042 today. Congrats to everyone for making their goal.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I think I need this thread.

A thousand words this morning - now 25000 words into a 50000 word YA novel.


----------



## WG McCabe

After being unable to think straight enough to write words good (heh) I finally felt better today. I only wrote 1137 words but that took me to over 8K on the new book.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

2,041 words today, and I've been keeping up my 2k daily goal.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1394 words for me today. The next two days will be pretty bad, since I'll be travelling, but I hope to get at least 1000 words done anyway.


----------



## ecg52

I've had a bad week, writing only 1252 words! Today I've written 889. I have done the research I need to do so that counts for something. Tomorrow I am free to write all day! I plan to do at least 5000 words.


----------



## Incognita

Forgot to report yesterday -- that was 2,500 words. Today was 3,125. I'd say I was going to finish this book tomorrow, but we'd already planned a day trip, so it'll probably be Wednesday.


----------



## Clark Magnan

1,028 today. Had hoped for more after two days off while traveling (I managed about 500 words the last two nights when everyone else went to sleep).

Christine, is it torture to know you're only a day away and not be able to get right to it?


----------



## Steve Vernon

One thousand words yesterday and a thousand words today.

I'm at the 27000 word mark - with 23,000 words to go.

And my tomato-timer just went ding!

(you want to know what that tomato-timer has to do with this thread go give a read to my blog at the Kobo Writing Life - SIMPLE TRICKS FOR WRITING PRODUCTIVITY)
http://kobowritinglife.com/2013/07/05/eat-your-borccoli-just-one-more-bite-three-simple-writing-tricks-for-increased-productivity/


----------



## scottmarlowe

Lots and lots of editing. Finished going through one book after getting back from my editor, so now just waiting for my final beta reader (my wife) to give me her approval, then it's out the door.

Meanwhile, back to the book I recently finished the first draft on. On about page 145 out of 508.


----------



## WG McCabe

I edited last night as well. Wrote 1469 words tonight, though.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

2,136 words yesterday; 2,168 words today.


----------



## WG McCabe

Very nice.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats to anyone who finished something recently. As for myself, I wrote 1035 words yesterday (travelling) and 1355 words today.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm 28000 words in with 22000 to go.

Anyone looking for a little more inspiration might check out Ruth Nestvold's blog post - "Slowly Increasing My Word Count The Natural Way".

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/07/10/slowly-increasing-my-word-count-the-natural-way/


----------



## KaraKing

Congratulations to everyone.

I'm so happy to be posting in this thread. I feel so distracted lately! 

Happy to report 2,000 words today. That puts me at 20,300 words which is almost half way to my goal of 45,000 words! Woo-hoo!!!!


----------



## Incognita

C. A. Magnan said:


> Christine, is it torture to know you're only a day away and not be able to get right to it?


It wasn't really torture...I knew this was the last weekday in a long time that I'd be able to take off, so I didn't want to rearrange my schedule.

The good news is that I put in 2,885 today and finished the book -- just a hair over 80K! (It'll probably end up being a tad longer, since in the second draft I tend to add more than I take away.)

And now I think I may take a break for just a short while, since that's two full-length novels finished two months in a row, and my brain is kind of fried.


----------



## nico

1750 words this week...on my dissertation! (please let me keep up this pace so i can get this stupid thing finished)


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

2,100 words today.

Thanks for the link, Steve! That's pretty much what I've been doing (slowly increasing... haven't read the actual post yet) but I'm always interested in more help increasing my wordcount.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1115 words for me today.


----------



## Steve Vernon

29000 words into the new YA novel - with 21000 words left to go.

I've also been working on cleaning up a novella manuscript - but I'm not counting that in the word count.

This is a great thread for keeping yourself honest.


----------



## Clark Magnan

Forgot to count or check in yesterday. 3,610 words for the last two days. 

To those who already know how long there finished product will be: how do you do that? I mean, even with an outline, how accurate does that turn out (not incredulity; I'm actually curious).


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1378 words for me today.


----------



## 67499

Today was another two steps forward, one step back day for me - I managed 1,200 words, scratched out half of them, then started over.  Writing on a PC is not so much fun as on the old typewriter with carbon paper flimsies, where I could see the rubble of my scratchings-out scattered all over the room and feel I'd done a little something that day! 

BTW, Cora, I have been meaning to congratulate you on the 2nd anniversary of Pegasus Books.  I like your work and am very impressed with your publishing program.  Good luck in the third year of Pegasus!


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

2,111 words yesterday; 2,582 words today, plus another 300+ that I deleted when I realized that I was changing things from what I'd planned, and what I'd planned was better. Not sure how I managed so much, honestly!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for the kind words, Steven. 

I wrote another 1244 words today and finished a short story, which is probably a lot funnier in German.


----------



## ecg52

Day job is interfering with my writing! Zippo yesterday, but 2142 today. Broke above 20k for this book, do not want to think about how many more to go. We'll see where it takes me.


----------



## Lydniz

I'm going to lurk here for a bit if nobody minds. My head wants me to write 1,000 words a day, but my kids, my husband and the Fruit Ninja gods have other ideas.   Maybe this place will inspire me!


----------



## Clark Magnan

Lydniz said:


> I'm going to lurk here for a bit if nobody minds. My head wants me to write 1,000 words a day, but my kids, my husband and the Fruit Ninja gods have other ideas.  Maybe this place will inspire me!


That's cool. Welcome.

2013 words today.


----------



## kdarden

Whoa - finally back!!  10 days on vacation, then nearly a month of granddaughter = ~3k words (less than my weekly goal). BUT granddaughter & I did write, illustrate and publish both an English and Spanish version of a children's book on both Kindle and CreateSpace, and have 3 more partially completed. 

So I'm giving myself a "pass" and getting back into the saddle, so to speak. Now if the pinched ulnar nerve that is causing the numbness in the two little fingers on my left hand will cooperate and not cause too many typos, I may get back to my schedule.

Oh wait, I need to edit my 14k story.... oh well.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on the children's book, kdarden. And feel free to lurk, Lydniz.

I managed 1482 words today.


----------



## WG McCabe

Things have FINALLY calmed down, so hopefully this will be the start of a new run of 1000 word days. Did 1505 tonight. I am about at the 1/4 spot in the new book now.
Hopefully I'll have it knocked out in about two weeks.


----------



## Lydniz

I did 400 yesterday, which is 400 more than I normally do on a Saturday (normally I only write Thursdays and Fridays) and I've already done 335 so far today. It's not like I have no free time, but I have small children and so what time I do have is ten- or fifteen-minute bursts here and there rather than an hour or two at a stretch. Today I'm experimenting with dashing off 100 words now and again when I get a second. So far it's working.


----------



## Robert A Michael

New day job last week. Production down. Managed 2058 yesterday. Plan on another chapter today (word goal: 3200). At 10,565 on current WIP.


----------



## Amy Corwin

I got a little over 1,000 words yesterday, so I'm up to 8032 on my new WIP. It's raining right now so I'm hoping that I'll get more writing done today, although if it clears up enough, I might be out with my kayak instead. LOL


----------



## scottmarlowe

First round editing still. On page 186 of 501.


----------



## Lydniz

532 words so far. Fits and starts. I'm up to 31,000 on my WIP and aiming for 70,000 in total with a release date in September. What are the chances? Hmm. Reasonable, I suppose, if I can manage 1,000 a day.


----------



## Lydniz

(Don't worry - I'm not going to update every time I write 100 words.)


----------



## WG McCabe

Update as often as you like. Good luck on your goal.

I did another 1536 words tonight. Feels like I am getting back in the groove finally.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

Had a week away from writing (death in the family and all that).
But today I decided to get into some editing, and I seem to be re-writing a lot I have written on a project.
So _technically_ -1,00ish but I'm calling it 1,800 since I did re-write that much.
+ more to come today/tonight if I feel up to it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1006 words and calling it a day.

Lydnitz, I find that ever if you only have fifteen minutes or so to knick of 100 words, those bits tend to add up.


----------



## Lydniz

I think you're right, Cora. I did 1045 yesterday and 1011 today just by doing a few sentences at a time when I got a chance. Onward and upward!


----------



## Clark Magnan

1,442 words today, long hand while riding the train. Came easily to. If that ride had been a couple hours, my novel would be finished (though untyped).


----------



## Lydniz

1055 words yesterday. That's three days in a row - unprecedented! I find it helpful to have the Scrivener word target thing always on, plus I've started recording daily wordcounts on my desk calendar to make me feel baaaaad if I don't do it.


----------



## 67499

Astonished myself doing 2300 words last night, and that after a long day's work in my wife's backyard orchard. Maybe spending a day dealing with things that can't talk back helps?


----------



## Quiss

Over 5000 words today!  (Got the week off work and am doing a writing marathon)
Good words, too.
In fact, I got through a very difficult and emotional scene and sniveled a bit.  Very pleased with myself now.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wrote 1029 words on Monday, 1100 yesterday and 1410 today.


----------



## Lydniz

Well done, everybody! I did 1024 yesterday, and I'm aiming for 1750 today as I've locked the children in the cellar.

Only kidding! I would never lock them in the cellar. They're much more useful to me sweeping the chimneys.


----------



## kdarden

Great to see everyone's progress!

Company is finally gone, so maybe I can get back on my 5k/week schedule.

Currently editing, and my 14k novella just hit 17k, so adding lots of words as I edit the first draft. Very happy with the story for now, but have been changing some things around, hence the added words.

Just a note, but I also will sit and do 300-500 words at a time and then go do something else. It's a way to stay on target, even if you can't devote long stretches. 

So even though my "normal" schedule is to track by the week, so far (mid-week) I have 2600.


----------



## Lydniz

kdarden said:


> Just a note, but I also will sit and do 300-500 words at a time and then go do something else. It's a way to stay on target, even if you can't devote long stretches.


This is working really well for me, I'm finding. Even 100, 200 words at a time. I never had the longest concentration span, so I'm finding short bursts are doing the trick.

Anyway, 2003 words today!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing and publishing your story, Diana/Lacey. And yes, writing only a couple of hundred words at a time, whenever you have the time, works amazingly well, Lydmiz.

I wrote 1453 words today. I wish it would have been more, but a runaround with a credit card company (that randomly decided to implement a new verification process for online purchases without informing their customers and after making me register for their bloody new process, informed me that I would not be able to use my card for online purchases until they had sent me their new activation code *by snail mail*!) and my bank, I had my energy thoroughly zapped.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2273 words for me today plus got some promo stuff such as interview done.


----------



## Lydniz

I did 2269 yesterday. The children have escaped from the cellar so it's back to a target of 1000 today.


----------



## Robert A Michael

1,000 words today, total on WIP: 18,030. Terrible production for me for a Saturday. I churned out 6,200 words on Thursday. I do not write on Friday evenings as a general rule. Promo stuff. Research. Relax. Evidently, it spilled over into Saturday for me.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Had a good day with 2863 words today and published a new short story.


----------



## WG McCabe

Finished off the day with 4058 words. Damn did that feel good. I am right around the magical 1/3 spot.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

2,190 words. Finally sat down and actually wrote something, and probably do more later on tonight. Feels good to be back at it.


----------



## kdarden

4546 for the week - didn't make my 5k goal, but I'm editing right now, so that's okay! 18,949 on current work, about 3 more scenes to edit I think...

Feels good to be back to writing again.

Have my prequel pretty much outlined in my head, will start the "official" outline next week I think. Thinking about the final book in the series and looking forward to a new series with a different focus.

Had some great brainstorming sessions with a friend today about a totally different genre.

So glad you are all here!

P.S. After getting into the habit of writing during NaNo last year, i find it's relatively easy to put down 300-500 words at a time. I have too much to do to sit for hours, but it's not hard to add 300 words. And 2 to 3 of those make 1000...


----------



## Writerly Writer

I edited 7000 words yesterday. Editing for me is a lot slower than actual writing. Editing involves some writing, deleting and sentence restructuring.


----------



## Lydniz

Good work, everybody!

I did 1188 yesterday, and passed the 40k mark on my WIP. I want to get it out in September.


----------



## Zenferno

+1150 Handwritten words
+Sunburn on neck and writing arm while sitting on park bench for 2 hours
+Sunburn in the UK?!?!?!  I can't get used to all this sun we're having.  Bring on the rain and thunderstorms I say!


----------



## Lydniz

I'm hiding indoors, Zenferno. I can cope with the heat as long as nobody expects me to go out in it.


----------



## WG McCabe

I only got 1667 word done today but the lawn and house weren't going to take care of themselves.


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller

Well, it's been a while--had a bit of a life roll, as Dean Wesley Smith calls them--but I'm back to this thread. 2,130 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome back, Clare, and sorry about the life roll.

I had another good day with 2989 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

1086 for me yesterday. I am sticking quite closely to the brief, you'll notice.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

Day 1: 2,977
_Day 2: 3,347_

Very pleased with my efforts from the last two days.
The best thing is that I'm working with Lazette Gifford's Phase system. The story is now down as broad brush strokes. Now it's just a matter of going in and adding the detail (plus fixing up the story a tiny bit). I can see how the method speeds up writing averages.


----------



## Lydniz

1005 words yesterday.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

Day 1: 2,977 | Day 2: 3,347 | *Day 3: 3,042*

I've been aiming for 2,500+ each day this week. Going strong so far!


----------



## 67499

Stopped production on #5 in a comic crime series (all 5 to be kindled in the fall) to write a short story for 8,200 words.  Does taking a break to work on something else count?  Or am I letting myself be distracted?


----------



## Clark Magnan

1,412 today. Lost the last few days to term papers. Blah.

Steven, it counts, I say.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Taking a break to write something else certainly counts, Steven. I switch between projects all the time and have just put my regular projects on hold to write a short story entitled "Download a Viking".

Anyway, I wrote 3289 words yesterday and 2873 words today. Hoped to do more, but I was ambushed by one of those "we need it yesterday" translation jobs.


----------



## Lydniz

I used to translate, Cora, and _all_ my jobs were 'we need it yesterday' so you have my sympathies.

1008 words yesterday. Today I might try and stop bang on 1000 just as a mental exercise. 

Does anyone here work on two things at once? When I eventually go full-time (after the kids start school) I was wondering about the feasibility of doing a thousand words on one project in the morning and another thousand on a different one in the afternoon. Or is that too much to cope with?


----------



## Clark Magnan

1786 today.

Lydniz: I don't work on two things at a time, but I don't write full time either. I probably wouldn't, but then, I never read two books at once either. Only you'll know if that's something you can handle and you'll only know that if you try. What's the harm?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I always switch between different projects and usually have two or three going at the same time.

Lydnitz, this translation job was even worse than usual, because the customer called me at four PM and needed "just a short translation", preferably today, at latest tomorrow. "How long?", I asked and was told, "Oh, just two or three pages." Well, the two or three pages turned out to be 12. So it's not just that many people don't understand wordcount, some don't even remotely understand page count either.

2187 words for me today.


----------



## Tim_A

I hope that 4x discrepancy was reflected in your invoice!


----------



## David Wisehart

I think this is my first time posting to this thread.

2,134 words yesterday.

David


----------



## Sam Winterwood

(Keeping my other daily totals together so when I go under anyone can jump in and whip me into shape!)

1: 2,977 | 2: 3,347 | 3: 3,042 | 4: 960 (day off) | 5: *5,043*

Wrote 3,000 before 10am (Yay), came from sick from work (Boo), but then struggled through another 2,000 words.
I'm aiming for 3,000+ each day for August


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tim_A said:


> I hope that 4x discrepancy was reflected in your invoice!


The longer the text, the more expensive the translation. Plus, a bonus, because I spent my evening translating the bloody contract, so the customer would have it first thing in the morning.


----------



## AndiAlexander

1177 today on the WIP. Plus, I did the cover for it, too.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2143 words today. Oh yes, and welcome to the thread, David.


----------



## David Wisehart

CoraBuhlert said:


> Oh yes, and welcome to the thread, David.


Thanks, Cora. 

2,114 words today.

David


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2710 words for me today.


----------



## David Wisehart

1,205 new words.

David


----------



## Lydniz

1692 Thursday and 1501 Friday, but the in-laws are here this weekend so my production rates are going to go down!


----------



## Sam Winterwood

4,458

Friday and Saturday were a write off, so 0 and 0 there.
But today managed the nice 4.5K+.
Still leaves me way, way behind my daily 30 day average (2,478 when I want it to be 3,000+)


----------



## David Wisehart

1,096 new words.

David


----------



## kdarden

2699 words added last week in my edit of my NF book. I decided to break it into 10 parts and sell each for .99 cents and do a compilation of all 10, instead of just putting out the one. They all contain different information so it will work... still outlining my prequel but book 3 should be back from beta readers in a couple days... also came up with a design I like for the NF that will work.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1431 words yesterday and 1455 today.


----------



## David Wisehart

1,037 new words.

David


----------



## Lydniz

1026 yesterday. I need to make up 1000 words if I'm going to stay on schedule.


----------



## Clark Magnan

1050 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1321 words today. Would have been more, but I had a bad experience that reminded me why I don't want to deal with trad publishing anymore.


----------



## David Wisehart

1,293 today.

David


----------



## Lydniz

1248 yesterday. I realised my WIP was missing something so I had to go back and crowbar another chapter in earlier.


----------



## 67499

I'm back at work full time after a very long layoff (which was delightful if slightly impoverishing) and am astonished to find that I've barely 30 minutes a day to write after many other obligations.  I did all of three paras yesterday, about 100 words total, and consider that a good 30 minutes' writing!


----------



## Clark Magnan

1627 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Every little bit helps, Steven, even if it's only three paragraphs. As for me, I wrote 1322 words today.


----------



## David Wisehart

Today's word count: 1,360.

David


----------



## Lydniz

Every little bit certainly does help. I've discovered that over the past couple of weeks. It's like the old saying: How do you eat an elephant sandwich? One bite at a time. I've done about 20,000 words in just over two weeks by snatching half an hour here and there during the day and a couple of hours in the evening.

Anyway, I did 1,411 words yesterday.


----------



## David Wisehart

I wrote 10,239 words in the last 7 days.

Gotta keep the momentum going....

David


----------



## Sam Winterwood

1,700 yesterday
2,400 today

Not as much as I've wanted, but 1 word is more than 0


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1867 words today, plus I finished a novelette.


----------



## David Wisehart

Congrats, Cora!

Today's word count: 1,147

David


----------



## Lydniz

Well done, Cora.

I did 1,005 yesterday. Back to the old pattern.


----------



## scottmarlowe

I'm still pushing through. About 80 pages edited in the past 3 days and I finished re-releasing a second edition on one of my novels. What a relief having that done. Now, I can focus on just the one book, which I've got about 4 weeks to finish edits on.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Back in the sadle with 1814 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

2,333 words yesterday. Sales of my first book are starting to dry up so I need to work fast!


----------



## David Wisehart

1,493 new words.

David


----------



## Clark Magnan

Nicely done Corra and Scott (for getting things done). Just shy of 1500 words today. More importantly, I finished draft one of my novel. I've started many over the years, but this is the first I've ever taken to completion. Printed it out for the first time too and the dang thing actually broke my printer. Seriously. 

I'm not taking this as any kind of sign.

By near coincidence, I'm going on vacation this week (Puerto Rico). I'm going to try to read rather than write the whole time. Mostly. Maybe.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your first novel, C.A. Magnan. It's a great feeling, isn't it? Enjoy your vacation in Puerto Rico. Afterwards you'll probably have enough distance from your novel to see it with newish eyes for another read-through.

I was slowed down by a bout of diarrhea (too many fresh vegetables from the garden are upsetting my digestived system) today, but I still managed 1426 words.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

2,047 today.
Not on the current WIP though.
Started reading _The Gunslinger_ (King) and ideas just came. Just let it all flow out very fast (and hour maybe). VERY interested too see where this idea takes me as its already pulled me in.


----------



## Lydniz

Well done, C.A. on finishing your first novel! It took me four years on and off to finish my first one, but I'm on target to finish my second in about four months. I found it so much easier the second time.

2,375 for me yesterday. I should get the first draft finished in the next couple of weeks if I can keep this up.


----------



## David Wisehart

2,820 words added.

David


----------



## 67499

It's the weekend, so around household chores I managed to write 2,400 words on the fifth in a series of six comic crime novels I plan to begin publishing in October.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1366 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

1,022 words yesterday. It was hard work. I'm so close to the end but sick to death of it now! Does anybody else get like that?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I totally know that feeling, Lydnitz.

Anyway, I wrote 2118 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

1,030 yesterday.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

2,500+
Can't remember exact figure but it was about that.
Getting into the nitty gritty ending, maybe 2/3k left (but in so bad at estimates, so it will probably end up about 5/6k).
Been thinking about what I have written, and there's a lot that needs to be fixed. The words are down, and that's the main thing.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1574 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

1,065 yesterday.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Still editing! On page 412 of 479.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

I wrote 142,000 words in 2 months, that’s on average 2.3K words a day, written during lunches and in the evenings. Now doing the third re-write... all in all, happy with my speed


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1288 words for me today.


----------



## Lydniz

Austin_Briggs said:


> I wrote 142,000 words in 2 months


That's a lot of words. I've done about 35,000 in three and a half weeks. It does stack up.

1,005 yesterday.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1475 words over here.


----------



## Lydniz

Good work, people! I did 1,114 words yesterday during the day so I had time to concentrate on sorting out my website in the evening.

Thursday's childcare has cancelled today so I won't be able to do my 2,000 words. Still, only a few thousand more words (maybe less than 10,000) to go till the first draft's done, then I can take a few days off it and start plotting the next one. I want to get it out before Christmas.


----------



## David Wisehart

Missed a few days of updating, but I've been writing every day:

8/10: 1,086
8/11: 1,114
8/12: 1,048
8/13: 1,197
8/14: 1,337

That continues a 15-day writing streak, adding up to 21,481 words.

David


----------



## Sam Winterwood

1,992
Wrote a lot by hand then transcribed (most) into my phone. Painful on the hands but couldn't get to my computer (stuck at work). Done my right hands for the rest of the day I think.
Got over that mostly (still a pang in my wrist) and got some more words out.

Also added up everything I have written since I started writing seriously in May.
3 months: 154,411 words.
Not shabby.


----------



## Zenferno

You guys are machines!  Wish I could emulate your consistency.  I'm not sure why but I still get this fear when I go to start writing, that I won't be good enough, will produce rubbish etc etc ad nauseum.  So much time wasted thinking about writing instead of writing.  Troubles of a new writer?  The weird thing is once I've written the words, most of the time upon re-reading I think to myself, "this is actually pretty good".  

I did manage about 1700 words yesterday though and am excited to write the remaining ~2k-3k words and wrap it up for publishing.


----------



## Lydniz

Zenferno said:


> So much time wasted thinking about writing instead of writing.


Oh yes, I spent years planning to be a writer without actually sitting down and doing anything about it. Then when I started I still spent more time talking about it than doing it. The only reason I started forcing myself to write more words is because my first book really took off and I needed to follow it up quickly.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Zenferno, lots of us feel that way.

Anyway, 1380 words for me today. Could have been more, but I wasn't feeling all that well.


----------



## David Wisehart

1,176 new words today.

David


----------



## Lydniz

1,074 yesterday. Hope you're feeling better today, Cora.


----------



## MrBourbons

I managed about 4,000 yesterday. I foolishly don't log it everyday so can't give an accurate figure.


----------



## Zenferno

Lydniz said:


> Oh yes, I spent years planning to be a writer without actually sitting down and doing anything about it. Then when I started I still spent more time talking about it than doing it. The only reason I started forcing myself to write more words is because my first book really took off and I needed to follow it up quickly.


I can imagine something like that blowing out all the excuses not to write, creating an upward spiral in motivation and productivity. I think the toughest thing right now is finding quiet spaces in the day to work. I find it hard to think creatively when there's too much noise going on around me. Thankfully that won't be a problem by the end of September when I move.

Having said all that, managed to crank out another ~1500 words yesterday. On the home straight with about 1500-2000 left to go in my latest short.


----------



## Lydniz

Zenferno said:


> I find it hard to think creatively when there's too much noise going on around me.


Ear defenders. Seriously. You can get them for less than £10 in B&Q. I wear them all the time, except when my two-year-old wants them on. I look like I should be drilling up a road, but they do work.


----------



## David Wisehart

2,389 words today.

David


----------



## Lydniz

2,092 words for me yesterday. It was an exciting scene and I had a blast writing it.


----------



## journeymama

I think I'll chime in! I'm doing a rewrite, so I can get more words done than is my usual. 2035 today, hooray!


----------



## Lydniz

Welcome to the thread, journeymama. I'm finding it quite motivational to put down my totals every day.

Today's my birthday and I'm wondering whether to have a day off. But I know I'll get itchy if I don't put at least some words down. Hmm. What do do?


----------



## Austin_Briggs

6,254 words yesterday, plus 50+ pages edited for an earlier novel. That’s on top of my day job... went to sleep a little late last night


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome, journeymama, and happy birthday, Lydnitz.

I did 1341 words yesterday.


----------



## Zenferno

Happy Birthday Lydniz    Have a great day.  I vote for a day off although if you feel the itch to write, maybe just tap out 1 paragraph and continue if you're feeling it.  If not, hey, you have the best excuse.  Oh and thanks for the tip on ear defenders.  I've actually been using some ear plugs by Howard Leight which are pretty effective (I'd say about 70% noise reduction) so maybe combining that with ear defenders would block out everything.   

I only put down 600 words yesterday but everyone's going out today so I should be able to finish my story and get some editing done too.


----------



## David Wisehart

Happy birthday, Lydniz!

Today's word count: 1,168.

David


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A good day with 1941 words today.


----------



## 67499

Surprised to find I did 4,008 words today, a day when it was too hot and humid to go outside and summer lightning made it unsafe to go to the beach.  Best of all, I managed to kill off two nasty villains and get the heroine kidnapped in a blimp.


----------



## Zenferno

2315 words yesterday + some editing.  One of my most productive days for a few weeks.  Should finish most of the editing today.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

7,000 words today and will write some more before I go to sleep. 

I’ve seen so many success stories here that I can’t stop writing, haha!


----------



## Sam Winterwood

2,902.
Best thing: Draft of the book is complete! (27K novella)
2nd best thing: Getting to put in the final page - "A toast, to young love and the end of the world!"

To celebrate I am going to brave the winds outside and get a hamburger and chips for lunch. Yum.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your book, SJ. I like your final line, too.

I wrote 2100 words today and am still hip deep in edits on a postapocalyptic novelette the first draft of which I wrote almost twenty years ago.


----------



## David Wisehart

Today's word count: 1,648

David


----------



## Lydniz

I did 547 words yesterday, so that makes 1000 over the weekend at least.

I've only got a little dribble left to do and then I'm finished but I'm finding it the most difficult part! Wrapping everything up after the climax is a bit of a - well - an anticlimax.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

Lydniz said:


> I did 547 words yesterday, so that makes 1000 over the weekend at least.
> 
> I've only got a little dribble left to do and then I'm finished but I'm finding it the most difficult part! Wrapping everything up after the climax is a bit of a - well - an anticlimax.


That's the problem I always have. Get so close to the end and then don't get to it. I could have finished my latest draft (done this morning) about a week ago, but kept ignoring it.


----------



## MrBourbons

I mustered 3,000 on Saturday, and 6,000 yesterday. I've written about 12,000 in the last week, which has made a significant impact on finishing my latest book.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1661 words today, in spite of a really nasty headache.


----------



## David Wisehart

Today's word count: 1,134

David


----------



## Lydniz

1,113 yesterday. Soooo close to the end!


----------



## 9thChapter

987 today and 1,437 yesterday.  Over the last week or so I've pounded out 12,300 words on book two of my trilogy. So am on track


----------



## David Wisehart

Today's word count: 1,074

David


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1507 words today. Still dealing with a killer headache.


----------



## Lydniz

1,007 words yesterday.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

1,168 today.
Still sick, so been couch and bed bound. But forced out those words.


----------



## MrBourbons

Another 3,000 today brings me up to 71k in total.


----------



## Lydniz

1,948 words today, and that's my first draft finished. Woo, and indeed hoo!

I'll do a spell check tomorrow and convert the file into various formats for editing etc, then I'm taking a few days off.


----------



## Zenferno

Finished editing and publishing a new book today.  Wrote about 1000 words both today and yesterday.  Life is getting in the way of increased output but right now I have that warm fuzzy feeling from hitting publish.  I celebrated in style with an evening stroll, followed by a cup of tea and a chocolate bar.  Talk about rock and roll.


----------



## David Wisehart

Today's word count: 1158.

David


----------



## 9thChapter

1,635 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1135 words for me.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1043 words today.


----------



## David Wisehart

1618 words today.

David


----------



## Lydniz

No words, but my #1 beta reader, my mother (I know, I know, but she's difficult to impress and the only person I know with the skills) phoned and said she loved the book but I had to take out the violent scene at the end. She's right, but boo.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

1,600 today
Smashed it out in 45 minutes so rather happy about that.
Best thing is for this project in turning off my brain and going where it takes me. No planning, no research. Just getting words down. Really enjoying the characters and the world that's developing (think spaghetti westerns meets bladerunner meets post apoc.)


----------



## 9thChapter

2,063 yesterday.

Just wanted to say thanks for this thread   I woke up this morning and made a note to myself to post my count! 


Darren T. Patrick, author of the Rithhek Cage series

@9thChapter (twitter)

darrentpatrick.com


----------



## Amy Corwin

Got 3,000 words written yesterday, but now I have to figure out how to trap the killer for this mystery without alerting the readers too soon as to the identity of the murderer.

I thought I had it planned out, but a few things changed as I wrote the book (as usual) and now I need to rework the unveiling. Plus, I'm not happy with my original plan, so I'll have a few delays today, but I intend to write something today to keep moving forward.

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Incognita

Climbing back in the saddle after releasing two novels two weeks apart.  

Anyway, I got 2,070 today and am around 4K into my new WIP.


----------



## David Wisehart

Today's word count: 4,168. 

David


----------



## David Wisehart

Saturday's wordcount: 7,298.

My most productive writing day ever. 

David


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on a great writing day, David.

I wrote 1101 words yesterday and 3197 words today, largely due to the eight hour e-book challenge. Plus, I have a new pirate short story now.


----------



## Quiss

The new title is ready for proofing!  Yeah!


----------



## Incognita

I forgot to put in yesterday's word count. It was 2,150.


----------



## 67499

As Cora on this thread and others elsewhere, I took up Joe Konrath's challenge to write, cover and publish a Kindle book in just 8 hrs.  Barely managed to do it on time but, at 2,194 words, it was one of my most productive days this month.  Then I zipped Joe an email to claim the rich prize he offered.  I also took his advice and used a pen name, which I promptly forgot.  (But I do recall the title has words like "red" "hot" and "sex" in it.) BTW, it was a lot fun.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Reason No. 27 why I don't use pen names: If I forget my pen name, I won't find my own book again.


----------



## David Wisehart

Today's word count: 10,341. My first five-figure day. 

David


----------



## Incognita

I'm embarrassed to post my measly 2,035 after David's 10K+, but what the heck. (Although I did do that in less than an hour and a half. I just ran out of day.)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats, David. Looks like you're really on a roll there.

I got 2377 words today.


----------



## David Wisehart

Thanks.

It was mostly just butt-in-chair time. 

My climb to 10K looked like this:

1am: 561
2am: 1,524
7am: 1,910
8am: 3,063
9am: 4,241
10am: 4,978
11am: 6,183
1pm: 7,500
2pm: 8,803
3pm: 9,786
4pm: 10,341

David


----------



## KC Estime

I would love to join this, but could we do an average of 1000 words a day? I foresee being extremely busy, so I don't know how strong me will power will be during the weekdays


----------



## MrBourbons

KC Estime said:


> I would love to join this, but could we do an average of 1000 words a day? I foresee being extremely busy, so I don't know how strong me will power will be during the weekdays


I look at it from the viewpoint of trying to at least do something everyday. I formalise ideas on days when I don't get a chance to write.


----------



## kdarden

Last week wrote 3273, plus actually more than that since I published a new nonfiction but didn't make note of the word count before I started LOL. 

Yesterday about 1030 words in outlining a prequel for my Redwood Cove series - it needed to be finished first before releasing book 3 since a couple of things in the prequel actually cause some re-writes in book 3 and i want to be clear what the activities are that change the story and how. All minor, but isn't the devil in the details!!

Wrote another 1050 words so far today to complete the story idea/outline for the prequel. Now I can edit book 3 and hopefully get it out in a couple of days - or maybe even tonight. I'm about a week late in releasing it because I took most of last week off for a short 20th anniversary holiday in Calistoga (upper Napa Valley). It's hard to write in the hot tub and keep the paper/computer dry ...  

So I'm at almost 2100 for this week's 5k goal, but hubby is out fishing and if I'm lucky he won't be home for another 5-6 hours. Of course, if HE's lucky, it'll be much shorter than that. LOL

I continue to be inspired by you all!! Keep up the great work.

I'm interested in what Konrath's challenge is - I think I missed that one, but I do have a short story that's due for an anthology ... does someone have a link?

thanks


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Read this thread, kdarden, and all will become clear.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,160418.0.html


----------



## kdarden

CoraBuhlert said:


> Read this thread, kdarden, and all will become clear.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,160418.0.html


Thanks - I googled him and found his August 22 blogspot post (http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/) that talked about it - funny, funny, funny!! Love the idea and am thinking about how to do something similar just for the heck of it!

But now, back to writing - maybe I can finish my short story today and edit book 3.... B-I-C


----------



## MrBourbons

1,800 yesterday. Just shy of the same figure today.


----------



## kdarden

Okay, update - I wrote 2086 more words today on a short Halloween story - so I'm already at 4136 of my weekly 5k goal (and 3136 for today). I hoped to be further along, but I took an hour nap. What's the good of working for yourself if you can't call your own shots LOL.

Hubby was lucky, too, no Halibut, but a nice black cod. 

Tonight I plan to make the final edits to my book 3 and get it published.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2642 words over here.


----------



## David Wisehart

Today's word count: 1,420

David


----------



## AndyAitch

There are some impressive word counts in this thread going by a number of the responses here. I take my hat off to anyone who can knock out 1,000s of words a day, especially if it is quality content.

As someone who writes articles, proofreads, and edits work for others, I can tell you that it's often much faster writing a piece from scratch than polishing up someone else's work, particularly if the author is a non-native English writer. However, I enjoy improving the work of others more than writing my own content, something that I'm starting to wind down now.

I am a 'quality' over 'quantity' type of guy though, and think that only the very talented can write thousands of words a day that will grip the attention of their readers 

Andy


----------



## KaraKing

2,143 today! Now if only I could do this EVERYDAY!


----------



## KC Estime

I have only got 500 words today. I wrote inbetween class now I am at work. Hopefully I can do better tomorrow.


----------



## Incognita

2,060 today.


----------



## Clark Magnan

Back from vacation and sitting down to edit my completed draft. So...no words. Rewrote the first three chapters, though (speeds things up when you delete one).

Looking back while I was away, I see some big numbers (and new names, welcome).


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another good day with 2450 words.


----------



## David Wisehart

Today's word count: 1,057

David


----------



## David Wisehart

Today's word count: 1,215.

David


----------



## 9thChapter

2,023 today


Darren T. Patrick, author of the Rithhek Cage series

@9thChapter (twitter)

darrentpatrick.com


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2175 words here.

Welcome to the thousand word a day club, Darren.


----------



## HarryK

Steven Hardesty said:


> Got out of the hospital yesterday after some minor surgery (hint, hint, I need some sympathy) and scratched off 500 words which today read like Martian, a script I never really mastered.


Don't quit, man! Martian language fiction is a Huge untapped market. Huge, I'm tellin ya.


----------



## kdarden

Hit 750 words today while the hubby was gone - wanted to get more done, but kept getting interrupted by very interesting convos on FB w my writer friends LOL - and my co-author daughter and then my co-author granddaughter LOL. 

Did 70 yesterday. And hubby's going fishing tomorrow so I'll have a great chance to meet my weekly goal of 5k, especially considering I only need 73 more words   Trying a new genre, and I'm almost totally pantsing it, very interesting and am having fun with it, too. 

Hope to have my prequel back from the edtor tomorrow, so will spend the weekend editing and fleshing out the story.

First book in the Redwood Cove series just came off Select, so will definitely spend some time this weekend learning about the other platforms and setting up on D2D, etc.

Write ON!!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

HarryK said:


> Don't quit, man! Martian language fiction is a Huge untapped market. Huge, I'm tellin ya.


Or at least it will be, once Amazon Mars goes live.


----------



## David Wisehart

Today's word count: 1,273

David


----------



## Lydniz

I was hoping to do lots of editing yesterday, but I fell asleep in the middle of it so didn't get as far as I hoped. Yes, folks, my books are so exciting that even I doze off reading them.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2121 words today, plus I got the notice that I've got another university teaching gig for the fall semester. Which will cut into my fiction writing time, but I'm still thrilled.


----------



## Zenferno

Just over 1000 words written both yesterday and day before.  Moving along at a glacial pace but hoping to finish another short story over the weekend.


----------



## Lydniz

Congratulations on the job, Cora!


----------



## Claudia King

I should start hanging out here more often to get my butt motivated! I've been really groggy these past few days after having a terrible time sleeping, but I've gotta keep hitting at least 1000 words a day as best I can.

I managed 1104 today so far on the final chapter of my current WIP. Just gotta keep hammering away at those keys and reminding myself that this is my job now, I can't afford to call in sick just because my muse isn't in tip-top shape.


----------



## Incognita

I took two days off, one by choice (went to see _The World's End_, woot!), and the other not because my client was sucking my will to live (to put it in perspective, I had *134 emails* from this person over the 10 days of the project!!!!!). I did bounce back today with 2,710.


----------



## David Wisehart

Today's word count: 1,213

David


----------



## Guest

Thought I might join in, although I'm not sure how much I'll write every day. Today I wrote 2063 words, a chapter of my WIP. Hopefully I can write more tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Lydniz said:


> Congratulations on the job, Cora!


Thanks, Lydniz. I'm a tad nervous, since it's not my usual subject, but I've always enjoyed teaching at university.

I wrote 2190 words yesterday. A good day, even though translating an 83-page guide on how to paint a truck took up a lot of my time.


----------



## Lydniz

CoraBuhlert said:


> I wrote 2190 words yesterday. A good day, even though translating an 83-page guide on how to paint a truck took up a lot of my time.


83 pages? Surely it just goes: 1) Dip brush in paint 2) Apply to truck 3) Wear old clothes?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Lydniz said:


> 83 pages? Surely it just goes: 1) Dip brush in paint 2) Apply to truck 3) Wear old clothes?


Well, it's not quite so simple, since there are multiple layers of paint (plus vehicles are spray painted), instructions on how to mix the paint, which brands of paint to use, how to prepare for painting, different types of paint for different materials, safety tips, etc... It still doesn't justify 83 pages, though. Plus, my customer is a company that has been building trucks since 1947. If there's one thing they know how to do, it's painting trucks.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2200 words for me today.


----------



## Robert A Michael

Whew. 3917 words today. I fell asleep twice while typing. I think I need to just to go to bed. I wanted to finish this one tonight. It will have to wait until tomorrow. The beta readers will just have to wait. I need to edit through it before I send it them, anyway. 34,748 total for current WIP so far. I put away the romance on which I was working three weeks ago. It was at 18,462 before I shelved it for now. I also wrote the short story for Konrath's 8-hour challenge that came to 4917 words. So, figuring a 6-day work week in the past two months, I have averaged 1,140 words per day. I am pretty proud of myself.

If I could just find some consistency in my work schedule (like actually working 6 days per week), I think my productivity would increase. Despite this, I was told the other day by one of my fans that I was "prolific," and that they could "barely keep up with me." Nice to hear, actually. I want to be known as productive and creative. For every reader who finds the sheer volume of my work to be overwhelming, there are more readers tapping their toes waiting for the next book.

Sheesh. I need to go to bed. I am rambling. Thanks for this thread. It gives me a place to vent. Happy writing.


----------



## David Wisehart

Today's word count: 1,385.
Total new words for August: 60,082.
Average words per day in August: 1,938.



David


----------



## MrBourbons

2,869 yesterday. I'm hoping to have the first draft completed this week.


----------



## Guest

2364 words for me today. It's late Sunday night in Australia so that's Sunday's count.

Edited to add more that I wrote tonight


----------



## Zenferno

I managed just over 1000 last night.  I don't think I'll finish my new short story tonight but if I can reach the final scene I'll be satisfied.  Dinner almost ready then I'll settle in for an even of writing.


----------



## Lydniz

I'm still editing. Back to the grindstone sometime next week, but I doubt I'll be writing any real words. I've probably got a good few days of plotting to do first.


----------



## Ardin

5037 for me so far today, which is an epic day. I usually try to break 3000. 
My WIP is at 74,000, started July First. 
So that's over 1000 per day!


----------



## MrBourbons

Another 2k today. One chapter to go!


----------



## Claudia King

1240 so far today, hopefully some more before I turn in!


----------



## kdarden

YAY - a good week - 7271... Beat my 5k weekly goal 

Working on a prequel to my series, a Halloween short and another short for an anthology.


----------



## Guest

This has been an incredibly slow week for me, just over 9,899 words total, not counting whatever I'll get today, which won't be much.  Still, I've been editing 2 books that are set for release, so you don't get a whole lot of writing in there.  I also don't track my word counts as much when the editing begins, even though those small changes can quickly add up.


----------



## Robert A Michael

3702 tonight. Finished first draft. Also did some editing. Need to finish first edit tomorrow. Send it out to Beta readers and editor tomorrow. Ready to dive into the next one tomorrow night and let this one marinate.


----------



## Gone To Croatan

Sad to say, I've been failing again this year. I was way too busy in my day job until recently, though now work is slowing down I've been starting to catch up.

I got about 15,000 words into a prequel for Petrina in the last two weeks. Took part of a day off work to do my 5,500 words for the Konrath challenge earlier in the week and I'm nearly 4,000 words into the next story in that series today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your first draft, Robert.

I wrote 2040 words today. Struggling with a headache as well as with formatting a novelette.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2172 words for me. Still struggling with the killer headache.


----------



## Gone To Croatan

4,000 more words on the new... well, I know it's not going to be a short story, but I've no idea whether it will end up a novel or a novella.


----------



## Guest

I didn't write yesterday (bad Kitten) but 1689 today. Might write more later as it's only early afternoon but that's it so far.


----------



## 9thChapter

1,092 today.  A little slow over the last few days - just released the first book of my trilogy.  Plan to pick up the pace over the next week - would like to have a solid 6,000 more in the can before Sunday.  Hope I can do it!


----------



## David Wisehart

Sunday: 1,032
Monday: 1,393

David


----------



## Lydniz

Haven't written anything more yet, but my latest went on sale less than twelve hours ago and has already sold eight copies, only one of which was to my husband. W00t!


----------



## MrBourbons

Started a new short story yesterday and managed 491 words. I wasn't in the right frame of mind to complete my WIP, which only needs two chapters and some serious tidying.


----------



## Guest

Got up to 2,340 today, although that's only completed work.  I did a lot on my upcoming Tarot book, but until it's edited I don't write the word count after the file name.  That means some days are a bit low, and then all of a sudden I'll get like a 10,000 word day.  

That's why I mostly just look at the weekly counts now and compare them across the month.  Still, the 93,086 words in August brought me up to 631,174 for the year.


----------



## Lydniz

Greg Strandberg said:


> Got up to 2,340 today, although that's only completed work. I did a lot on my upcoming Tarot book, but until it's edited I don't write the word count after the file name.


I use Scrivener, which has a wordcount progress bar. There's no guilt trip quite like a band of red sitting there glaring at you reproachfully, demanding you turn it green.


----------



## 9thChapter

Lydniz said:


> Haven't written anything more yet, but my latest went on sale less than twelve hours ago and has already sold eight copies, only one of which was to my husband. W00t!


That's awesome. Congrats! Believe me, I know how you feel - just published two days ago myself.


----------



## Incognita

I was a bum and didn't write anything over the long weekend, but I did get in 2,170 today.


----------



## 9thChapter

2,676 today!


----------



## Robert A Michael

0 words today. Contemplating next move as Beta Readers and editor devour latest WIP. Short story for Kindle Worlds? Finish pen name romance (about half-finished)? Get a jump-start on finishing series? Write a religious devotional/self-help book? Write on my blog?

Luckily, I have enough potential projects to keep me busy for the next two years, at least. I have no shortage of ideas. It is just a matter of picking which one fits the publishing schedule the best. 

Good night, all! Happy writing!


----------



## Eric Rasbold

KGorman said:


> Does it count if I _edited_ 1300 words yesterday?
> 
> I've been faltering lately. Finals and New Years.


Hear you on the finals....and certainly down with the elemental magick part.


----------



## David Wisehart

Today's word count: 1,026

David


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2782 words here.


----------



## Guest

2,998 here.


----------



## KaraKing

Congratulations to everyone on their progress! I did 1,329 words today and 819 yesterday. I also outlined an entire chapter to give me lots of ideas to work with tomorrow and the next day. Only 14,000 more words to hit my goal.


----------



## Incognita

2,085 today.


----------



## Cody Kelly

I don't really understand this word view: pure quantification to get going.

That's driving on fumes, not fuel.

I think the real deal is simply to get in the writer's seat and get going. No limits. No rules. It's like rolling down a hill. You might be leaning the opposite way, to lay down and toss darts at a wall, but once you start writing, even if it's crap, you're on your way to finding a genuine (and not artificial) motivation point. When you hit that realm, Creative Genius takes over and all this talk about numbers becomes meaningless. 

It's all about finding the Passion Switch. If you REALLY hit it, you write and write until you notice it's the next day.


----------



## David Wisehart

Today's word count: 1,097

David


----------



## Lydniz

Cody Kelly said:


> I think the real deal is simply to get in the writer's seat and get going. No limits. No rules. It's like rolling down a hill. You might be leaning the opposite way, to lay down and toss darts at a wall, but once you start writing, even if it's crap, you're on your way to finding a genuine (and not artificial) motivation point. When you hit that realm, Creative Genius takes over and all this talk about numbers becomes meaningless.
> 
> It's all about finding the Passion Switch. If you REALLY hit it, you write and write until you notice it's the next day.


That's a lovely idea, but not everybody has that kind of free time. I have two under-fours, for example. I like to write but I also don't want them to starve to death or get in the knife drawer  so I have to fit in the writing around them. Quantifying words written every day lets me know that those five minutes of typing snatched here and there are not being wasted and are actually building up to something solid.


----------



## Guest

4,734 added to the yearly count.  

It's not good for everybody.  But I find this good for me and have a whole spreadsheet of word counts.  That's how I know March was the most productive month so far this year.


----------



## Guest

Wed - 0. Thurs - 954.


----------



## Lydniz

I've done 146 words today. They were pretty random rubbish as I don't actually have a storyline yet but it feels good to be back in the saddle after a week off.


----------



## 9thChapter

1,272 today!


----------



## HarryK

Lydniz said:


> I use Scrivener, which has a wordcount progress bar. There's no guilt trip quite like a band of red sitting there glaring at you reproachfully, demanding you turn it green.


Ha! Never used Scrivener myself, but that's pretty brilliant. And evil.


----------



## David Wisehart

Today's word count: 1,265

David


----------



## journeymama

I'm not in here very often, but just have to celebrate my 2500 words today! Yayzers.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on your 2500 words day, journeymama.

I wrote 1037 yesterday and 1078 today.


----------



## Guest

17,928 today.  How can that be?  A huge content writing job right now for someone down under, and a complete line edit of one section of my Tarot book, which resulted in quite a few additions here and there.


----------



## Guest

Fri - 752.


----------



## KaraKing

1,223 today. Not great, wish it was more, but better than nothing!


----------



## David Wisehart

2,165 today.

David


----------



## Lydniz

I did about 900 yesterday.


----------



## Guest

11,858 today.  All of it for other people, none on my own books, not even a line edited.  Work, I tell ya!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on your impressive wordcount, Greg, even if it's for other people. Hope you get paid well for it.

I did 1544 words yesterday plus an unknown number of words for a translation job, since I don't count them, unless I'm paid by the word (and then only at the end).


----------



## Justawriter

About 800 in an early morning session. Hoping to figure out the next scene and get it written today so can end up around 2000. Feel like my scenes are a little short right now, not sure why.


----------



## MrBourbons

I'm finding that as well Pamela. I figured I'd pad them out whilst editing.


----------



## Lydniz

I've found I'm more comfortable with short scenes, myself.


----------



## 67499

Cranked out 1,002 words today, just crawling over the finish line.  Most of that invested in a short story called "The Heart Attack" about memory in the last minutes of a man's life.  Trying to do the cover myself this time.  That took more hours today than the writing and the result looks awful.  I'm going to go find a fence post and kick it.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Congrats to all the 1000’ers today. Just did another satisfying 5,000 myself. 

What’s amazing to me is that my wife, who used to hate me for wasting my time writing, has become extremely supportive lately. The secret? I’m sharing the financial success stories from KindleBoards, lol. This has enabled me to step-change my daily output by 5-6 times.


----------



## Incognita

2,030. It would've been more, but I spent too much time this afternoon playing with Photoshop.


----------



## Zenferno

1300 words today which finished the first draft my short story.  Woohoo!  Absolutely shattered now but hope to get a good chunk of the editing done tomorrow.


----------



## kdarden

Checking in early for the week. Busy with lots of stuff - helped a couple folks with covers & edited & pub'd book 2 of my NF career series - total of 2725 for the week. Less than I wanted, but given the editing and all, I'm happy.

Also pub'd my first book through D2D - up on B&N & Kobe - waiting for Apple.

Also enrolled 2 of my CS books into the Matchbook program after analyzing all my books to see if it was financially feasible. 

Maybe I'll get some more written tonight before sleep.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1744 today.


----------



## David Wisehart

2,520 today.

David


----------



## Lydniz

I did 1,009 words yesterday, but I don't suppose I'll manage the same today as I have some decorating to do.  

Anyway, I'm not too bothered. I had set aside September for plotting and wasn't going to start writing until next month. As it is, I appear to have decided to pants it so I'm ahead of schedule.


----------



## Guest

7,225 today, the most satisfying of which were the 719 I managed on an outline.  

I really had been putting that outline off for so long that it wasn't even on the radar, but somehow it just wrote itself tonight after I got some inspiration from another thread that mentioned McKee's Stop.  Got me thinking of the three-act structure and things just came together.


----------



## KC Estime

I have really been slowing down on my writing. Most days I am lucky if I get anything on paper. Does anyone have a cure for doubting your work? I start reading it and I feel like gosh this kind of sucks. Then it really slows down my writing. So far, I have written 280 words, I will try my best to do 1000, especially since it's the weekend.


----------



## unkownwriter

KC Estime said:


> I have really been slowing down on my writing. Most days I am lucky if I get anything on paper. Does anyone have a cure for doubting your work? I start reading it and I feel like gosh this kind of sucks. Then it really slows down my writing. So far, I have written 280 words, I will try my best to do 1000, especially since it's the weekend.


The only thing I can say in a situation like this is to stop reading back over what you write. Keep your eyes focused and fingers hitting those keys! Hup two, three, four! Word count's what you're going for!

It's going to be hard to break the habit, but you have to, or you'll never get anything done.

On topic, guess what I did this afternoon? Huh, huh? Guess what I did!

Yep. I wrote some real, live words on my WIP. I did, I did! Now guess how many. Come on, I know you can hear me!

Okay, I'll tell you anyway: 4,150. Woot! Woot! Ermahgerd.

After months of little to nothing, I got in over 4K words, not counting stuff on the outline, or all the message board stuff (easily another 1K words).

I only stopped because my thumb is cramping, and a couple of other fingers aren't far behind (you wouldn't believe the typos I've corrected in this post). How I hate arthritis and carpal tunnel. 

Pleasepleaseplease, let this writer's block be over and done! Doing the happy dance on the way to the pain pills. Four thousand, one hundred and fifty.

I need a fainting smilie.


----------



## Incognita

That's awesome, Sheila!

Not quite that many from me today, but I did do 3,680, and got past 25K on the WIP. Quarter of the way there!


----------



## KC Estime

Sheila_Guthrie, nice work! 4,150 words, I am so envious, in like a good way. As for your advice, you are totally right. No more reading what I write, I leave that for an actual editing session.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

KC, achoing what Sheila said, pretty much every writer believes that their work sucks at some point during the writing process. That's perfectly normal. The key is to ignore that feeling and write on anyway. Tell yourself that if what you write sucks, you will fix it during revision. But for now, you'll just concentrate on getting the words down. Of course, once you get to revision, you'll often find that what you thought sucked is actually quite good.

Diana/Lacey, congrats on the new story.

I wrote 1673 words today and published a new novelette, though it's not live everywhere yet.


----------



## David Wisehart

2,035 words today.

David


----------



## Lydniz

Congratulations, Sheila!

I did 353 words but I did paint the hall yesterday too. Anyway, I've finished my first chapter. Onward and upward!


----------



## unkownwriter

Thanks, everyone. I was pretty amazed at the total, since it has been so long since I'd gotten more than a couple of hundred words here and there. It was like a floodgate opened. 

I hope to get a good amount today, though I'm going to try and break it up more, to save some strain on my hands.

And yes, when I first got going, I kept thinking, Oh, this is crap. But I kept on, and when I glanced over it at the end, it looked good. So just write, and when you get done, you might find the words aren't so bad, after all.


----------



## Justawriter

KC Estime said:


> I have really been slowing down on my writing. Most days I am lucky if I get anything on paper. Does anyone have a cure for doubting your work? I start reading it and I feel like gosh this kind of sucks. Then it really slows down my writing. So far, I have written 280 words, I will try my best to do 1000, especially since it's the weekend.


KC,
Yes, I have the cure, because I suffer from this all the time! Who knew that it was quite normal to think your stuff is beyond help at different points along the writing? I didn't realize this for a long time, and what one of the girls in my local writing group calls 'the elves of doubt' used to visit me regularly. They still do, but now I just tell them to go away and ignore them. For me it was usually around page 100. That would be when the newness of my idea was wearing off and I was running out of cool things for my people to do. So, I abandoned quite a few stories at this point, until a writer friend who is now a NYTimes author, told me that it happens to her too, every time. She said the trick is to just not give in, to keep writing and tell yourself that you just need to finish and you can go back and fix the bad stuff later.

What usually happens is once you finish and take a little time away from the story, then go back and read it, you'll find that the 'bad parts' aren't that bad after all. And if they are, you can find a way to fix them.

Sheila,
Congrats on the great word count! I just managed 1012 words this morning. Will hopefully get another session in later. I didn't get as much done over the weekend as I thought, only about 500 words each day....but it's better than nothing, right?


----------



## KC Estime

Thanks CoraBuhlert, and thank you PamelaKelley.
I was writing in my journal, as I thought to myself why don't I ever do that anymore, and I wrote over a 1000 words in less than 30 minutes. I was amazed. Then I thought, well of course, I know the on goings of my life. That's when all of it just clicked, if I know my story then it should be relatively easy for me to write 1,000 words a day. Really that's not even a lot of words. 
So, after my journaling I wrote *1,077* words and I am feeling quite accomplished. I wrote it all in less than 30 minutes, go figure.


----------



## MrBourbons

Another 1,100 today. Might need a bit of jigging when first draft is done, but just one chapter of my WIP remains.


----------



## Kyle Horner

2,300+ words and counting today. I feel the pause on the horizon, but won't know it till I'm there.


----------



## unkownwriter

Wanted to get this in before I sign off for the day:  1330 words. Two day total is 5480.

Not bad, considering the drought I'd been in. I got a later start than I'd planned, because I had to take my mother out for some errands, and then my brother came over to get some help with paperwork and a long visit.

All in all, a good day. Here's to more words on the morrow! Night all.


----------



## Incognita

2,230 in the bank for the day.


----------



## Justawriter

KC Estime said:


> Thanks CoraBuhlert, and thank you PamelaKelley.
> I was writing in my journal, as I thought to myself why don't I ever do that anymore, and I wrote over a 1000 words in less than 30 minutes. I was amazed. Then I thought, well of course, I know the on goings of my life. That's when all of it just clicked, if I know my story then it should be relatively easy for me to write 1,000 words a day. Really that's not even a lot of words.
> So, after my journaling I wrote *1,077* words and I am feeling quite accomplished. I wrote it all in less than 30 minutes, go figure.


KC,

You may want to take a look at the book 2k - 10k, it's only .99 and I found it really helpful. It focuses on what you said, when you know what you are going to write, it goes much faster. I don't outline except for jotting down a few notes before I sit down each session to write, so I have an idea of what needs to be in the scene...that tip came from the book. It was also inspiring to read about someone's process for getting crazy word counts in on a regular basis. Here's the link,
http://www.amazon.com/2k-10k-Writing-Faster-ebook/dp/B009NKXAWS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1378780462&sr=1-1&keywords=2k+to+10k


----------



## Robert A Michael

ChristinePope said:


> 2,230 in the bank for the day.


"In the bank" -- I like that! A word bank. I think that is a great analogy for what we do. If we can all just save away 1,000 or more words everyday for ten years, we will all be "successful!"

Still depositing mine today. Got interrupted in my writing by "Bullet the Blue Sky" by U2 . Always have to pause when I get to that song in my playlist. It is my signal to check KB!


----------



## David Wisehart

13,553 words today. My best ever. 

David


----------



## Lydniz

Good stuff, everyone. I managed 630 yesterday, which was a bit disappointing but the kids' routine has changed in the past week and I technically still don't have a plot for my WIP so it's not too bad considering.


----------



## unkownwriter

PamelaKelley said:


> KC,
> 
> You may want to take a look at the book 2k - 10k, it's only .99 and I found it really helpful. It focuses on what you said, when you know what you are going to write, it goes much faster. I don't outline except for jotting down a few notes before I sit down each session to write, so I have an idea of what needs to be in the scene...that tip came from the book. It was also inspiring to read about someone's process for getting crazy word counts in on a regular basis. Here's the link,
> http://www.amazon.com/2k-10k-Writing-Faster-ebook/dp/B009NKXAWS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1378780462&sr=1-1&keywords=2k+to+10k


I'll second that recommendation. It was a very helpful book for me. I got an update notice the other week for it, so I need to download it to see what's new.


----------



## KC Estime

PamelaKelley said:


> KC,
> 
> You may want to take a look at the book 2k - 10k, it's only .99 and I found it really helpful. It focuses on what you said, when you know what you are going to write, it goes much faster. I don't outline except for jotting down a few notes before I sit down each session to write, so I have an idea of what needs to be in the scene...that tip came from the book. It was also inspiring to read about someone's process for getting crazy word counts in on a regular basis. Here's the link,
> http://www.amazon.com/2k-10k-Writing-Faster-ebook/dp/B009NKXAWS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1378780462&sr=1-1&keywords=2k+to+10k


Thanks PamelaKelley and Sheila_Guthrie. It is as if the two of you read my mind. I already have the book and I have had it for a couple of months now. I finished re-reading it the other night, coincidentally, and I feel so much more inspired. In fact, I am plotting a lot more and thinking about my scenes during my off period, so that when I get back to writing I don't feel stuck upon initially sitting down and getting pen to paper. I remember Rachel saying that she tends to get more writing per hour done, the longer she is writing for. So far I just seem to be in the 1000 word bracket per hour of writing. I wonder if it would be higher if I wrote for more than an hour...
I have never written for longer than 1 hour.


----------



## KC Estime

Oh yes, my word count. For the 50 minutes that I was writing for, I managed to get *1080* words down. I have been plotting and writing out scene description and for me at least, knowing where I am going with a story makes better word count. It would be nice if I could write 5000 words per day, I would be done with my book within 2 weeks


----------



## KC Estime

David Wisehart said:


> 13,553 words today. My best ever.
> 
> David


Awesome!


----------



## David Wisehart

Thanks, KC.

I can also recommend the Rachel Aaron ebook, _2K to 10K_, which I've read through twice. It definitely helped.

I've now hit 10K twice. The first time was last month. The second time was yesterday, as mentioned above.

Here's what my day looked like:

4am: 1,082
5am: 2,216
7am: 3,333
9am: 4,208
1pm: 5,751
2pm: 6,221
3pm: 7,166
7pm: 8,179
8pm: 10,078
9pm: 11,804
11pm: 13,553

Took a nap at 3pm and thought I was done at 7K, but then woke up and found my second wind.

I was not writing very fast, but I was writing for a lot of hours. About 17 productive hours in a single day. That's a record for me, as far as dedicated writing time. The first shift was twelve hours from 3am to 3pm. Then a three hour nap. Then a five hour shift from 6pm-11pm.

I still managed to eat, read a bunch of interesting stuff on the Internet, watch a bunch of short YouTube videos, and post things on Facebook during my various breaks. I spent half an hour on my blog, and another half an hour dealing with emails. I even sneaked in about half an hour of book reading.

I outlined the scenes in advance, and wrote using a program called Write or Die. A writing session for me is 25 minutes max, and then a break. I just put in a lot of these short writing sessions. So it's not really my writing speed that's improving, but my focus and stamina. Reminds me a lot of marathon training.

So taking 13,553 words and dividing by 17 hours, that comes to around 800 words per hour.

Not very fast.

Just a lot of butt-in-chair time.

David


----------



## Gerald Hartenhoff

Thanks for sharing David.


----------



## RaeC

The Rachel Aaron book is indeed great; unfortunately I need to figure out what I actually _want _to write for it to do me any good.


----------



## unkownwriter

Right, David. It's not how many words per minute, but how many minutes you're typing. I'm still a pretty fast typist, all things considered, but I've got to put the butt in chair to get the word count.

Joe, love the reapers. You must have taken a screen cap of my sales page!


----------



## Lydniz

619 today. Still slow, but I like what I'm producing.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

David Wisehart said:


> Thanks, KC.
> 
> I can also recommend the Rachel Aaron ebook, _2K to 10K_, which I've read through twice. It definitely helped.
> 
> I've now hit 10K twice. The first time was last month. The second time was yesterday, as mentioned above.
> 
> Here's what my day looked like:
> 
> 4am: 1,082
> 5am: 2,216
> 7am: 3,333
> 9am: 4,208
> 1pm: 5,751
> 2pm: 6,221
> 3pm: 7,166
> 7pm: 8,179
> 8pm: 10,078
> 9pm: 11,804
> 11pm: 13,553
> 
> Took a nap at 3pm and thought I was done at 7K, but then woke up and found my second wind.
> 
> I was not writing very fast, but I was writing for a lot of hours. About 17 productive hours in a single day. That's a record for me, as far as dedicated writing time. The first shift was twelve hours from 3am to 3pm. Then a three hour nap. Then a five hour shift from 6pm-11pm.
> 
> I still managed to eat, read a bunch of interesting stuff on the Internet, watch a bunch of short YouTube videos, and post things on Facebook during my various breaks. I spent half an hour on my blog, and another half an hour dealing with emails. I even sneaked in about half an hour of book reading.
> 
> I outlined the scenes in advance, and wrote using a program called Write or Die. A writing session for me is 25 minutes max, and then a break. I just put in a lot of these short writing sessions. So it's not really my writing speed that's improving, but my focus and stamina. Reminds me a lot of marathon training.
> 
> So taking 13,553 words and dividing by 17 hours, that comes to around 800 words per hour.
> 
> Not very fast.
> 
> Just a lot of butt-in-chair time.
> 
> David


Thanks for this!

I'm doing 4,000 every day these days on average, on top of 12 hours in the day job, and some (minimal) time with my family. Yeah, this tires me, but it's worth it. I'm going for a breakthrough.


----------



## unkownwriter

Got 1328 today, bringing the book's total word count to 18,460. Not quite a fourth of the way done, but getting there. Whoo hoo!

I started out a little shaky -- and later than I'd planned -- but once I got going the words just flowed.

Night all. Dream of word counts instead of sheep!


----------



## journeymama

1145 today, with a baby beside me. He's in the vacuum cleaner stage, putting every tiny thing he finds in his mouth, so my writing comes in stops and starts while I try to keep him safe. But he's so cute, it's pretty inspiring all the same.


----------



## Robert A Michael

2855 today. Falling asleep while typing. Going to make a late-night snack. Plan on writing more tomorrow. Should finish current WIP by Friday (10,000 - 15,000 word short story/novelette in Wayward Pines Kindle World). Want to start the 2nd book in 4-part series on Saturday. Skip the college football for once and just go for a 12,000 word day.

Looking to deposit as much in the "Word Bank" as possible before NaNoWriMo. Good practice.

Good job, David. Are you working on a sequel to your Devil's Lair? I read it last year and really enjoyed it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1302 words today.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Robert A Michael said:


> 2855 today. Falling asleep while typing. Going to make a late-night snack. Plan on writing more tomorrow. Should finish current WIP by Friday (10,000 - 15,000 word short story/novelette in Wayward Pines Kindle World). Want to start the 2nd book in 4-part series on Saturday. Skip the college football for once and just go for a 12,000 word day.
> 
> Looking to deposit as much in the "Word Bank" as possible before NaNoWriMo. Good practice.
> 
> Good job, David. Are you working on a sequel to your Devil's Lair? I read it last year and really enjoyed it.


Yeah, I fell asleep last night while typing... I actually continued typing while sleeping and with my eyes closed.

I guess I was going for "body asleep, mind awake" trick, but it didn't work. When I looked at what my fingers typed, it was total rubbish.


----------



## David Wisehart

1,032 new words on Tuesday.



Robert A Michael said:


> Good job, David. Are you working on a sequel to your Devil's Lair? I read it last year and really enjoyed it.


Thanks, Robert. No, not a sequel to Devil's Lair. I've got a sequel to Blood Alley in the works now, but most of my writing this week is devoted to client work, ghostwriting.

David


----------



## Guest

5,520.


----------



## unkownwriter

1122 for today, bringing the total on the book to 19,582. Wrote one good scene at the beginning that needed to be done, and put some work into a few other scenes to tie things together. I'm happy with the way things are going. 

I'm trying something new this time around. I'm not a morning person, so trying to get going on the writing early in the AM is tough. So I'm taking a page (okay, maybe a paragraph) out of DWS' book, and starting later in the day. That man can multitask!

So far, it seems to be working. I've written everyday since Sunday, after months of basically nothing. I'm satisfied so far, though I think I need to work on scheduling so I'm not so tired around this time of night. I just can't get in the habit of sleeping later in the morning, I'm so used to being up and running at 6 or earlier.

Oh, well, it's all a learning experience. Night all.


----------



## Incognita

Sheila, FWIW, I'm a late afternoon writer. I just cannot make my brain spit out decent prose in the morning. That's why I work on other things in the morning and early afternoon, and then (assuming my freelance schedule isn't too nuts) I start writing around three or four. It seems to be working so far.

Yesterday I was out of the house most of the day and didn't get any writing done, but today I wrote 3,025 and passed 30K on the WIP.


----------



## KC Estime

Wrote *1380* words today.


----------



## KC Estime

KC Estime said:


> Oh yes, my word count. For the 50 minutes that I was writing for, I managed to get *1080* words down. I have been plotting and writing out scene description and for me at least, knowing where I am going with a story makes better word count. It would be nice if I could write 5000 words per day, I would be done with my book within 2 weeks


Add 260 more to this day for a total of *1340*


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats KC and everybody else.

As for myself, I wrote 1209 words today.


----------



## David Wisehart

1,108 words today.

David


----------



## 9thChapter

1,731 today and 543 yesterday!


----------



## Lydniz

1,007 yesterday.


----------



## Guest

3,981 today.  Hoping to get my new Tarot book out in Amazon this weekend.


----------



## Lydniz

I did 2035 words today _and_ undercoated the skirting board in the kitchen, so I'm feeling pretty pleased with myself.


----------



## FAMichaels

I'm new to this board, but love this thread. I couldn't sleep last night and was up til 4 this morning writing. So I did 2K+ in the wee hours. My manuscript is open again, and I've done 152 words, but I'm procrastinating. Must get back to it. You've inspired me!


----------



## unkownwriter

Welcome, SMClark!

I got 1013 today. Had to take my mother to the doctor, then on some errands and hit the grocery store. Got too hot and was sick all afternoon. Bummer.

Total on the book so far:  20,595. I even got to write a death scene tonight, so it's all good!

Night all. May all your dreams turn into salable stories.


----------



## Incognita

I had workers fixing drywall during my peak writing time today, so I only got in 1,105. I'm hoping I can make up some ground tomorrow.


----------



## KC Estime

Congratulations every one on their word count  I don't know if I will be able to make my word count today, but I have one more hour left, we'll see what I can do.


----------



## KC Estime

I did it *1022* words. Even though it is now 12am here in Florida, I promised I got my word count in before then, haha.


----------



## Robert A Michael

1645 tonight. Disappointed in my production again. Distracted (Google Play sent that email out and I just *had* to check it out).

I need to write three and a half chapters over the next couple of days to finish this one. Then, I want to write the next one and get them both edited before I publish them.

Also, getting feedback on my fantasy novella from beta readers...I am super excited. Even my editor gave me this compliment: "You are making me a fan. I want to read more." And this is coming from someone who dislikes fantasy. Still waiting on cover and the editor to finish, but I am encouraged that it will be successful. Should be able to push "publish" on that one later in September. I also want to get these two Kindle World short stories out as well (about 11,000 words or so each).

Good night everyone.


----------



## David Wisehart

1,112 words on Thursday.

David


----------



## Lydniz

Welcome, new millenarians, and may your daily wordcounts be in the four (or five) figures!


----------



## journeymama

Nearly 2705 today because I had many hours to write, in between nursing the baby and taking care of various details. Oh the bliss!


----------



## Guest

Just 1,745.  Lots of drafts I can't count until edited.


----------



## Lydniz

I did 2016 today. Or about 200 more than that if you count the 200 or so that disappeared into the ether for some reason.


----------



## KC Estime

Great job Lydniz.


----------



## Incognita

3,030, and finished just before the battery on my laptop pooped out.


----------



## HarryK

Congrats to everybody that's been writing--especially to my fellow struggling newbies who are still hammering out their first works! I only managed about 400 in the last couple days. But I did about 4,000 earlier in the week so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Only 1042 words today, but then I was out all day and am tired.


----------



## David Wisehart

1,109 words today.

David


----------



## Guest

5,351 today and book #13 published.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F6K3PLK


----------



## unkownwriter

Greg, that tarot book looks good. I've had a deck for years (not the one in the book) but haven't really done anything with it for about as long as I've owned it. 

I didn't get any writing done last night. I ended up more tired than I thought I would be, and fell asleep on the couch. Bummer.

I did finish my second reading of the 2k to 10k book, and I've started to apply Rachel's steps more -- at least in the knowing what to write area. It's interesting, and I think it's helping keep me on track.

Anyway, I'm going to try for 3k tonight, so that averages out any days I miss, right?


----------



## Austin_Briggs

3,500 words today (wrote a complete picture book for children) so far. 

Published my first Spanish translation—it went through last week, but I’ve finalized its Amazon page today, polished another 45-page non-fic book, and found a collaborator to work on further episodes in my book series. Received German and Spanish translations for 2 other books.

All in only half day... still a while to go until the evening.


----------



## KC Estime

Failed to make any words the other day. I will try to do 2000 today.


----------



## 67499

Another 3,012 words on book #5 in a comic crime thriller series I plan to begin kindling in November.  I want to have 6 books in the series finished and ready to go before I start publishing.  Then I'll publish a book every couple of weeks while I work on #7, #8, #etc at the rate of 1,000 words a day.  Donald Westlake's Dortmunder stories are my model.  No one can equal his stuff, but I'm having a lot fun trying to come close.


----------



## unkownwriter

2124 today. Not as much as I wanted, but I got an idea for a good scene at the beginning (I love it, hope it makes it through the edits!), and some small transition scenes that need to be done before I can move on.

Total for the book:  22,719. So far, I'm thinking the book is good, the characters are starting to come to life and do stuff I didn't expect. It's grand.


----------



## David Wisehart

1,086 words today.

David


----------



## Lydniz

514 yesterday. I got a bit stuck with my plot.


----------



## Guest

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Greg, that tarot book looks good. I've had a deck for years (not the one in the book) but haven't really done anything with it for about as long as I've owned it.


Thanks for the support!

I managed 7,227 today. Most of that was boring content writing work for some IT site. Still, I managed to edit and write up a bunch of short stories I've been fiddling with. Got someone to whip together a cover, and now I'm waiting to get a link back from Amazon on a pen name title. I love KDP experiments!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1201 words for me yesterday.


----------



## Guest

6,014 for Sunday.  Good week!


----------



## Lydniz

None yesterday. I've reached the point where I can no longer do without a plot,  so that's what I'll be working on for the next few days.


----------



## MrBourbons

970 yesterday on a new short story.


----------



## 69959

Finally got myself out of bed before 4:30 and got 2,075 today! Much better than my summer average - I hope to keep this up for the fall.


----------



## KC Estime

No words today, will try to do better tomorrow.


----------



## Incognita

2,010 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1010 yesterday and 1109 today. Not very good, but I'll take it.


----------



## Guest

Just 2,826 today.


----------



## unkownwriter

Zero words for Sunday and yesterday.   I've been taking care of my son's dog (my "granddog"), and I forgot how much work puppies are! Wow. I'm exhausted, my hands are killing me, and the brain is not outputting words.

I read the kid the riot act last night, so I hope to get back to work this evening. I like writing at night much better than trying to do it first thing in the morning -- though with the dog here, that might be better, because she sleeps in -- but I've just been too worn out.

Oh, well, here's to a bright new day filled with potential!


----------



## Lydniz

"Granddog". I like it!


----------



## Incognita

4,300 today, and I passed 40K on the WIP. Almost to the halfway point!


----------



## David Wisehart

Sunday: 0
Monday: 187
Tuesday: 3,371

David


----------



## Guest

David Wisehart said:


> Tuesday: 3,371


Whoa, making up for lost time there!

I got 5,044 today, 7 pages of it for my next Montana history book, which needs to get published so I can move on!


----------



## 69959

It's not even 6am and I've already passed 2100 words!


----------



## Guest

Slow day: 1102 words.


----------



## unkownwriter

Lydniz said:


> "Granddog". I like it!


I worked with a woman once, whose only son and DIL weren't planning on children for a while, but did have a dog they loved. She always joked it was her granddog. 

Since I've yet to have any grandchildren, I'll have to settle for the four-legged substitute. I'm so worn out this week, I don't know what I'd do if the two-legged kind came along!

Alas, so word count for me, though I am working on a couple of plot things, and reworking the scenes I found that were out of order. So, some progress, just not enough for me.


----------



## Justawriter

Stacy Claflin said:


> It's not even 6am and I've already passed 2100 words!


That's wonderful! I just did a little over 600 words and have to head into work soon. I really would like to get closer to 2000 in today so will try to sneak a writing session in this afternoon if I can and definitely tonight, though I have a hard time being productive at night.


----------



## AngryGames

Kind of been watching this thread for a bit...since I've started a new story/book, I'll chip in with how many nonsensical words I get done per day...

4,662 (new story though, I always burst at first...hah, I rhyme always. I'm a poet and thought carefully about it)


----------



## Clark Magnan

I'm still revising my first draft and have no honest numbers to report. If anything, my WIP number count is going down since my first drafts are always too wordy.

But, I wanted to say everyone is doing awesome! Especially you nutters who can write before work.


----------



## Incognita

I forgot to check in yesterday, so 2,045 for that day and 2,245 for today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wrote 1034 words on Tuesday, 1165 words yesterday and 2192 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

I did about 900 words yesterday but it was all notes.


----------



## Guest

Just 1,000 today, but I edited my next book all the way and can now release it whenever I choose.  Yeah!


----------



## AngryGames

I guess I'll just use this as a bit of personal log and see how I do over time. 

Today: 2,373
Total (WIP): 7,048

Novel 1: 100% revised/edited - one more pass through before publishing (86,500 words)

Novel 2: 81% revised/edited (133,200 words)


----------



## Lydniz

Good work! I keep a record of my totals on a wall calendar next to my desk, too.


----------



## Incognita

2,055 today.


----------



## 9thChapter

Only 1,006 today.  However, the plotting I also refined for the last half of the second book of my trilogy was worth that much (and then some)


----------



## AngryGames

Today: 3,319
Total (WIP): 10,378

Novel 1: 100% revised (86,500 words)
Novel 2: 87% revised (133,219 words)


----------



## Guest

AngryGames said:


> Novel 2: 87% revised (133,219 words)


By revised do you mean edit, or edit the book that's already out there? Seems like I'm always doing both, and it's hard pinning a progress number on that.

Anyway, got 3,031 today, as well as a line edit of volume 1 in my MT series before volume 2 hits the shelves next Tuesday.


----------



## AngryGames

Greg Strandberg said:


> By revised do you mean edit, or edit the book that's already out there? Seems like I'm always doing both, and it's hard pinning a progress number on that.
> 
> Anyway, got 3,031 today, as well as a line edit of volume 1 in my MT series before volume 2 hits the shelves next Tuesday.


For me, revised is the major clean-up on aisle 5 after the rough draft is completed. The kind of thing where I go through and remove 23,561 'just' usages, flip words around to make sentences proper instead of awkward, punch myself in the face for using a character's name 11 times in a single paragraph instead of some variant of 'he' or 'the man' or 'the drug dealer' etc. Spelling, punctuation, all of that gets bundled into the revision, so it's more like a full revision + edit I guess.

Once a full revision and edit are done, I put the book away for a week or so, then we (editor and I) both read it again from beginning to end, making notes in our Kindles, and spend a day or two fixing up any issues we came across. If nothing needs a major fix/rewrite, I'll have my wife read it from beginning to end, then we'll go through it one more time after a few days or a week off, and then it will be ready for publishing.

I hate fixing books that I've already released, and learned a few (hard) lessons with what I've already published, so I try to never have to do that. It embarrasses me, and anytime I see readers or authors rank out self-pubs for having bad books, it makes me feel that cringing guilt inside that I'm part of the problem =/. About a month to six weeks I'll download my published book and take a fresh read. If there's anything wrong with it, I'll fix it and upload a fixed version, but after that...it's a problem I won't be able to see since I'm too close to it, and someone else will have to point it out. I'm assuming that since no one has pointed out anything in the few that I've published, that I'm (hopefully) doing something right.


----------



## KC Estime

I have to take a break from 1000 words. I will try to write something every day, but because of my classes, I have very little time to actually write, let alone 1000 words. I really feel bad because I want to write rather than sit around reading college reading assignments.


----------



## Incognita

2.035 today. I was hoping for more, but it turned out to be one of those days.


----------



## Robert A Michael

5,400 today. Need to stop playing video games. It's killing my production. My writing K/D is under 1.0.


----------



## 9thChapter

1,280 today.


----------



## Lydniz

1,016 yesterday. Woohoo!


----------



## Guest

KC Estime said:


> I have to take a break from 1000 words. I will try to write something every day, but because of my classes, I have very little time to actually write,


I could never seem to write in college, always put papers off. Now it's easy for some reason.

Managed to get 2,886 today, not counting a few loose reviews and blog comments.


----------



## AngryGames

Today: 2,519 (current, don't think I'm done but might get distracted) (Strawberry Uncrustables + Borderlands 2 = distraction)
Total (WIP): 12,898

Novel 1: 100% Rev/ed, waiting for cover (86,500)
Novel 2: 87% Rev/ed still (took a night off since wife only has weekends to spend with me) (133,000) 

Need to fix a major problem in #2 before killing the denizens of Pandora. The author is really stupid and says a lot of unnecessary words that make little to no sense.


----------



## FrankZubek

over 2,000 words in the past two days.


----------



## 69959

I'm picking up speed. Finally getting over that summer slump. 

2,056 words in just over 90 minutes! Gotta say that outlining really does help.
12,038 for the week, taking Saturdays off


----------



## kdarden

Gee, Stacy, I'm feeling like a laggard LOL. 

I skipped a week, but then in the past couple days did 3875 towards my 5k weekly goal. My only excuse is that we had company and a big party and it took days of housecleaning to get things in order.

Today I'm already at 196 words and close to being done with a 10k short for an anthology. It's hotter than I normally write - there is actual sex!! Oh My!! And that's causing my writing to be slower as I overthink everything LOL. Being very conscious of not using the same words, phrases, etc., when I know better and should just write it and worry about the editing later.

Anyway, I was blocked for about 10 days and it feels good to be back writing again. Now, time for Butt-In-Chair as I have about 5 hours before hubby gets home from his trip...


----------



## Lydniz

599 words today. I got a bit sidetracked.


----------



## Incognita

2,400 today, and past 50K on the WIP. That always feels like a milestone to me, even though I've got a ways to go.


----------



## David Wisehart

1,307 words today.

David


----------



## MrBourbons

1,700 so far, and that's just first thing in the morning. It was the last chapter of my longest running WIP, so not far off finishing it now.


----------



## Guest

8,043 today.  I'm working on a book about link building for someone; you can pump out a lot when someone's directly paying you to write.


----------



## AngryGames

Today: 0
Total (WIP): 12,898

Today: 1,240
Total (WIP): 31,459 (different novel I want to finish)

Novel 1: 100% Rev/ed (waiting on cover) 86,500
Novel 2: 95% Rev/ed (will finish tonight!) 131,238


----------



## Incognita

2,170 today.


----------



## 9thChapter

1,346 today.


----------



## David Wisehart

1,057 today.

David


----------



## Guest

3,997 to start the week.


----------



## AngryGames

Today: 2,207
Total (WIP): 33,653 (primary for a while)

Novel 1: 100% Rev/Ed (waiting on cover) 86,489
Novel 2: 100% Rev/Ed (first pass) 131,609


----------



## Incognita

2,550 today.


----------



## Guest

2,063 on the books.


----------



## Incognita

2,285 today.


----------



## Guest

5,783 today and the start of a new story.


----------



## Lydniz

Back to the grindstone today, although I'm away this weekend so won't be able to do much. I've set myself a deadline of the end of November for my next one, so I absolutely have to get down to it next week.


----------



## AngryGames

Today: 2,534
Total (WIP): 38,878 (non-fic, got distracted with this for last two days)

Novel 1: 17% Rev2 (waiting on cover) 85,660
Novel 2: 100% Rev1 (resting) 131,609

Yesterday I did just over 11,000 words total between my main WIP (2.2k) and a piece for the non-fic (9k). This is getting to be a bad habit. I must go find a video game or TV show to destroy my writing habits.


----------



## Lydniz

That's pretty impressive!


----------



## Incognita

2,025 today, and just passed 60K.


----------



## Lydniz

I did 1,087.


----------



## 69959

kdarden said:


> *Gee, Stacy, I'm feeling like a laggard LOL. *
> 
> I skipped a week, but then in the past couple days did 3875 towards my 5k weekly goal. My only excuse is that we had company and a big party and it took days of housecleaning to get things in order.
> 
> Today I'm already at 196 words and close to being done with a 10k short for an anthology. It's hotter than I normally write - there is actual sex!! Oh My!! And that's causing my writing to be slower as I overthink everything LOL. Being very conscious of not using the same words, phrases, etc., when I know better and should just write it and worry about the editing later.
> 
> Anyway, I was blocked for about 10 days and it feels good to be back writing again. Now, time for Butt-In-Chair as I have about 5 hours before hubby gets home from his trip...


I'm on a mission to write a novel in four weeks. The thread about Christmas lit a fire that I needed! After my summer slump, this is just what I needed to get going again.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

As you may have noticed, I was away for a couple of days without regular internet access. But I took my laptop along, so I could still write and I did manage an average of 1000 words every day I was gone.

As for today, I already wrote 1699 words.


----------



## Guest

I don't think I could take a day off if I wanted to.

2,906 today.


----------



## AngryGames

Today: 0
WIP: (n/a for today)

Novel 1: 37% Rev2 (waiting on cover) 85,290
Novel 2: 100% Rev1 (resting) 131,609

The first rule of edit club is slash and burn. Kind of weird watching #1 slowly shrink down. Already down almost 1,500 words from where it was at the beginning of rev2, and rev1 wiped around 3,000 works out. 

Makes me a little self-conscious that I'm a bag of bloated text. However when I'm editing and I read sentences like, "and so therefore we can deduce that" and change it into "we figured", I guess I see that yes, I am a bag of bloated text


----------



## Incognita

3,015 today. 

AngryGames, I tend to be the opposite. My first draft is a little on the lean side (not a lot, but some). I always tend to add another 2 or 3K on the first editing pass, just for clarification, adding nuance, that sort of thing.


----------



## 69959

1,737 for today - but my goal was 2,000. But I'm also working on re-writing parts of another story, so I probably did get my goal all told.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1306 words today. I was aiming for more, but life got in the way.


----------



## Lefty

1039


----------



## Guest

Stacy Claflin said:


> But I'm also working on re-writing parts of another story, so I probably did get my goal all told.


It's hard to tell what you should count when rewriting and editing. That's why I just gave myself 3,000 today, although it probably should have been higher.


----------



## MrBourbons

Greg Strandberg said:


> It's hard to tell what you should count when rewriting and editing. That's why I just gave myself 3,000 today, although it probably should have been higher.


I keep daily checks on what my overall total was the day before, and what it is at the end of the next writing day. So if I've only edited I take the difference as my daily word count. Sometimes it's down, but more often than not it's up.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2036 words today.


----------



## kdarden

4800 towards my 5k weekly goal - and all of it as a result of editing 2 new Halloween stories - one is in a new genre for me, and both exciting and interesting to try out. The other is for an anthology. Feeling pretty good about the results - off to beta readers now. 

I'm like MrBourbons - I just take a net count difference. And usually, even through I'm editing, it ends up being more. That's because even though I delete and consolidate, I usually also see the holes and fill 'em. The transitions get better and the stories flow better.

And it's my birthday, so I may take today off, or I may start editing the prequel to my Redwood Cove series that's been sitting and waiting for me....


----------



## Guest

7,879 today.  Got 40 entries on my next 101 book, all from scratch.  It's past 6 AM, I'm going to bed!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Happy birthday KD Arden.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2436 words here.


----------



## Guest

5,891 today.  Everything has come to a standstill as this project plows forward.  

62 out of 101 now, although the list might have to be downgraded to 75.  Intro and Conclusion nearly mapped out.  Should be able to finish the whole book, get it edited, grab the cover, and get it out there in 5 days.


----------



## Cpersons101

Can we join at anytime?  I would like to be accountable, but right now I'm in the process of getting a new laptop.  Until then I have to write the story and it's difficult to hit that many words.  lol, although I do try.


----------



## AngryGames

Today: 2,255
Total (WIP): 58,644 (novel 3)

Novel 1: 71% Rev2 - 84,469
Novel 2: 100% Rev1 (resting) 131,609


----------



## MrBourbons

A meagre 580 today, but it has meant I've completed my second full length novel. Just pushed it over 87k too!


----------



## Incognita

Congrats, MrBourbons! That's always an awesome feeling.

Cpersons, I think you can jump in any time. This is pretty free-form...it's not like doing NaNoWriMo or something.

I didn't write all weekend because I wasn't feeling that great, but I got in 2,620 today.


----------



## Lefty

1100
WIP 2100

I jump around (a lot). This WIP had about 8k words in it (MG), then stalled. While I was doing other projects, I figured out why I didn't like it, so I am changing it to 1st person. It's giving me more opportunity to give a MG voice to it, or so I think. I probably used about half of what was already written.


----------



## David Wisehart

4178 words on Monday.

David


----------



## HarryK

Wooohooo 242 words today baby!



Wait...less words is bad, isn't it?


----------



## Guest

4,220 today.


----------



## AngryGames

Today: 0
Total (WIP): n/a (spent the night editing novel 1)

Novel 1: 100% Rev 2 (cover almost done)
Novel 2: 100% Rev 1 (will start rev 2 when I wake up)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1738 words over here.


----------



## Lydniz

I think anyone can jump in when they like. I don't suppose you even have to do a thousand words - that's just a target. Personally I haven't managed a thousand since 26th Sept, although I have been away for a few days.


----------



## Incognita

3,060 today.


----------



## 69959

2,005 for today (29,561 for my Christmas novel, goal 50-60k, started 2.5 weeks ago)


----------



## Karen Kincy

Wow, these numbers are amazing!

I just started writing a sequel, and I'm trying to ramp back up to 1000 words a day. I also just started school again, so I may be rusty. (More excuses: looking for a house, training for first half-marathon in two weeks.) Today I've done 384 words so far, but I'm aiming for more tonight.

Karen


----------



## Guest

2,841 today and another one published.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on publishing your latest, Greg.

I wrote 1325 words yesterday and published my latest over the weekend, though I haven't officially announced it yet. I already got sales, though.


----------



## Incognita

2,230 today, and I passed the 70K mark. Definitely going into the home stretch now. (Two and a half more chapters, I think.)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Had a really good run of 2521 words today.


----------



## Guest

CoraBuhlert said:


> Congrats on publishing your latest, Greg.


Thanks! It's targeted at authors, and free until Monday.
http://amzn.to/1dWvzkg

3,521 today.


----------



## AngryGames

Today: 0
Total (WIP): n/a

Novel 1: 100% revision 2 (resting) 84,301
Novel 2: 40% revision 2 (active) 131,014

Have stopped writing for a little bit to get these two novels finalized and published, and have a 38k word novella (will be first 'story' in a series) that I 'found' the other day, read through it, and realized I really, really liked it. Plus it is probably 98% finished, just needs some editing and a few fills and putties here and there. The fills will easily bring it over 40,000 words, so maybe I'll have three complete novels to release in the span of a week. Not writing kind of sucks, but to be honest, I'm enjoying the break.


----------



## Lefty

618 yesterday
I have some time open today....


----------



## FrankColes

3k per day this week. Aiming for 5k per day by end of next week. Now if only the little one would stop shouting!


----------



## Lydniz

2,062 words today. I'm hoping I've got my mojo back.


----------



## Incognita

2,700 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2217 words over here. I'd hoped to do more, especially since today is a holiday here in Germany. But because of the beutiful weather, we took the opportunity to go head out and go hiking, which left me pretty tired.


----------



## Guest

4,315 today.


----------



## 9thChapter

2,958 today. Aiming to hit this mark each day from now until Oct 19!


----------



## Incognita

2,170 today. I wanted to write more, but then I realized I'd edited approximately 120,000 words of other people's writing this week, and my brain was kind of mushy after all that.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1320 words today. I had hoped for more, but I'll take it.


----------



## Lydniz

2,007 yesterday.


----------



## Guest

3,329 today.


----------



## Lydniz

1,073 this morning. I might do some more later but I doubt it - I'm more likely to do some plotting for the next one. I found that lack of advance outlining meant I hit a wall early on with the current one so I don't want to repeat that.


----------



## Incognita

2,200 today.


----------



## 9thChapter

4,818 today!  Woo hoo


----------



## kdarden

4302 towards my weekly 5k goal. 

Both short stories completed - one submitted for the anthology, one published under a new pen in a new genre. Most of this week's count are net words for finally editing my prequel to the existing series - which i also published late yesterday after finishing my cover. 

Now a couple rounds of promotion and back to writing. This week I have a non-fiction to finish editing - part 3 of 10. And I think I'll start plotting/outlining the second book in the new genre since the first one was so much fun to write.


----------



## Guest

A very productive Saturday: 8,075.


----------



## AngryGames

Today: 0 (still editing)
Total (WIP): n/a

Novel 1: 100% 2nd rev (resting) 84,301
Novel 2: 67% 2nd rev (active) 130,842

Feels weird to be getting close to done on two different novels at once...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2131 words yesterday and already 1214 today. And the day is only half over here.


----------



## Lydniz

1,029 today, all thanks to my new Neo2, which allows me to tap away while watching my children fight.


----------



## Incognita

2,110 today. I think I might be able to finish this sucker tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2113 words over here.


----------



## Guest

2,529 today.


----------



## Guest

I had to go hunting for this thing today.

4,631 yesterday
7,770 today


----------



## Incognita

I took two days off because of an unexpected out-of-town visitor, and then today when I thought I'd be done, I wasn't. So I guess I shouldn't make predictions of when I'm going to finish anymore. 

I did get in 2,025 today. Maybe tomorrow's the day...or maybe not. We'll see.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1054 words on Monday, 1015 yesterday and 2057 today.


----------



## Guest

Started a new novel today, The Park III 

2494 words.


----------



## Lydniz

My mother has been here so I haven't been able to work. I'm hoping to hit 2,000 today, though.


----------



## Guest

ShaneJeffery said:


> Started a new novel today, The Park III


Good job. I started another self-help book, this one geared toward authors and sites that provide them with eBook covers for a wide-range of prices.

4,520 today.


----------



## Guest

Way cool, Greg. Your word counts are an inspiration.


----------



## Lydniz

2,093 today. I'm very tired and my shoulders are aching but I'm pleased at what I've done.


----------



## Natasha Holme

2,629 today in just over five hours. Rather pleased.


----------



## Incognita

3,550 today, and I'm still not done. But...I only have one scene left to write. I think.


----------



## Guest

5,766 today.


----------



## Lefty

1,663 last night


----------



## Lydniz

2,011 today. I'm pretty pleased with how it's going so far. I'm on target to get this one out by the end of November.


----------



## MrBourbons

I've been seriously lacking on the word count front lately, mostly due to some personal issues.

However, I made a start on editing Augustus Baltazar II and I've managed to plump an additional 750 words into my first chapter by tidying it up. So that's probably going to be my lot for the day!


----------



## Incognita

2,042 today, and I am DONE. (Well, first draft, anyway.)

So that was around 88K in seven weeks, and I'm right on schedule for a mid-November release.


----------



## Guest

Well done, Christine. Nothing beats the high of the first draft finish 

2559 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your first draft, Christine. 

I wrote 1041 words yesterday and 1471 words today, though most of that was course preparation materials.


----------



## Guest

ChristinePope said:


> and I'm right on schedule for a mid-November release.


That's a good feeling! 7,103 today.


----------



## Lydniz

Congratulations, Christine! 

I managed 1,009 today. The thousand words thing is a bit of a double-edged sword for me. Sure, I do a thousand words, but once I hit it I stop even if I could in theory keep going.


----------



## MrBourbons

Bashed out 5,204 tonight. My aim was to get this short story started and finished before midnight, so that's taken me just under three hours. I'll probably spend tomorrow night tidying it up.

Oh, and try not to write a ghost story alone at night. I've been on edge at every noise tonight!


----------



## MatNastos

I try to hit at least 1000 words a day and usually get closer to 1400. At first it was tough, but once you get into the rhythm it gets easier. At least in theory.


----------



## Lydniz

I'm having a day off today as from tomorrow both my kids will be out at playgroup in the mornings so I will have a whole two and a half hours to myself to get some words down. I can't wait! I'm going to aim for 2,000 but with an acceptable stopping point of 1,500.


----------



## Guest

MrBourbons said:


> Oh, and try not to write a ghost story alone at night. I've been on edge at every noise tonight!


Sounds like the best way to know if the story's working. 8,018 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I did 2538 words yesterday and already wrote 1623 words today. Again, it's mostly university class preparation stuff.


----------



## Guest

6,286 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3515 words yesterday, again mostly class preparation.


----------



## Lydniz

I've discovered that 2,000 words in just over two hours is wildly optimistic.   I managed 1,039 in the time.


----------



## Lydniz

Final tally for today is 1,522.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

4004 words today, once again mainly university prep stuff. Things should calm down after tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

2,580 today and #16 published.

http://amzn.to/16cL0Q8


----------



## A. S. Warwick

For the first day in a number of months I've had a chance to write, and managed to hit the 1000 word mark.  I guess the gardening in the morning helped clear the mind.  It the start of a new novella, so off to a good start.  Should be able to pick up speed now I've actually made a start.


----------



## Lydniz

1,034 today.


----------



## KCHawkings

So uh, for the first time in months I actually managed to sit down and write... well, rewrite... but I rewrote almost 11,000 words.


----------



## Peter Salisbury

On a bit of a roll at the moment - managed on average 2000+ a day over the last six weeks but some of those days were editing days, cover making days, and HTML tweaking days...


----------



## Guest

Just 1,484 today, my lowest day since September 19th.  Editing work for someone - a nice break.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Second day into the renewed writing push saw 1225 words written.


----------



## Guest

I think the success of kindle has motivated many authors to increase WC's.

We only tracked two of our authors to estimate word counts so we could try to schedule future releases for them, the first averaged 3 to 4 hours a day before burnout and was between 4K to 5K each session.

The other turned in 17K in 8 hours of pretty much flawless work.

We asked one of our old investigative journalist authors to try to get us a WC for a new work he was doing, the next day he says, well, it was going good boss, until I hit 7. Then it fell apart, so after 7, the words are useless.

I say so you have a problem after 7 at night?

He says no, once my new bottle of Jack gets around the number 7 on the label, my prose gets out of whack.

LOL

True story.

So we kinda gave up on finding his WC.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday was 3272 words and today was 1184 words. I'm pretty much wiped out now, especially since my two university classes started up today and I spent most of the day either lecturing or answering questions. Though I did get some writing done during the lunch break.


----------



## CarrieElks

I managed just over 4000 words today. Tomorrow is dedicated to editing my novella, but I hope to get at least 1000 words written too.


----------



## Guest

I always liked beer better than ol' No. 7 myself, but I'm just too busy for that stuff now.

3,938 today.


----------



## Lydniz

2,504 today. Woohoo! Now I can go and have some wine.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Third day came in at 1013. Need to pick up the pace for when Nano comes around.


----------



## kdarden

Jeez only about 1000 words so far this week (towards my 5k goal), but I did get my series into a compilation (and published) and the prequel went free on itunes - as soon as it gets to B&N I will work on permafree with Amazon. 

I'm almost feeling post-partum depression on completing the series LOL. Need to get back on track since NaNo is right around the corner. My local group is already gearing up.

Have tried direct typing as well as dictation.... but today was mostly fighting sw and on the phone with Amazon. I have 2 days to get closer to my weekly goal.


----------



## Guest

kdarden said:


> I'm almost feeling post-partum depression on completing the series LOL.


I know how that goes. 652 today.


----------



## Guest

Bit over 3k today. Feeling good because I beat Greg. Won't be often I can say that


----------



## A. S. Warwick

1036 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

2,539 today.


----------



## Guest

ShaneJeffery said:


> Bit over 3k today. Feeling good because I beat Greg. Won't be often I can say that


Yeah, I got into some editing over the past few days and have taken it easy. It's great! 1,420 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wrote 1073 on Thursday and 1777 words yesterday. Already up to 768 words today and it's only noon.

Congrats everybody on your achievements.


----------



## Mike_Author

My word counts are all over the shop and depend on whether I am writing fiction or non-fiction.

I usually get 2000 words done per day but ever so often I get 'in the zone' and do around 10000 words in a day (around 8 hours of work).

I make no claims about the quality though, just the quantity


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Squeaked in today with 1017 words.


----------



## beccaprice

2300 words today. none yesterday.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Finished the day with 1783 words.


----------



## Lydniz

I did about 500 yesterday. I've reached the boring bit in the middle where it's getting to be a bit of a chore. Just need to get over this hump then it's all downhill (I hope)!


----------



## Guest

Tried something different today.

Wrote 2200 this afternoon on my main project, then burnt out as always. 

But tonight, I started something new, and 1400 in a breeze. Maybe there is something to be said for working on multiple projects.


----------



## Guest

Lydniz said:


> I did about 500 yesterday. I've reached the boring bit in the middle where it's getting to be a bit of a chore. Just need to get over this hump then it's all downhill (I hope)!


I've started skipping those and just starting the new chapter. When I need the transition I'll come back and put in a few paragraphs, maybe more. Saves me from editing out a lot later that neither I or the reader wanted. Unfortunately it doesn't always work.

3,462 today.


----------



## AngryGames

EHRMAGERD...

so I didn't actually get anything written in the last few days (nothing worth claiming, just some concept outlines), but I did finally get the first 'part' of a new novel I'm breaking up into serial bits published. Which is actually the second time I've published it. The first time, I downloaded it immediately, freaked out because it was so awful (not sure what happened, but bad things did happen to it), and pulled it for a few days. 

Hope to get back on the word wagon tomorrow night!


----------



## Lydniz

Greg Strandberg said:


> I've started skipping those and just starting the new chapter. When I need the transition I'll come back and put in a few paragraphs, maybe more. Saves me from editing out a lot later that neither I or the reader wanted. Unfortunately it doesn't always work.


That approach generally works for me too, it's just that I've temporarily run out of plot. I'll have to stick another murder in, or something.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Only got 250 done yesterday, mostly because I spent the day with the wife, doing things like gardening.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

It’s been raining here in my part of Switzerland. So I did 6,000+ words, and I’m very happy about them. They feel right on.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

We've been having lots of rain here in North Germany as well, so I did 3178 words today. Again mostly class preparation, but then I knew it would be a lot of word, when I took that university teaching gig.


----------



## Guest

1,734 today.


----------



## Lydniz

1,261 for me.


----------



## unkownwriter

Wow, it's been a while since I checked on this thread! Good to see folks still plugging away on the word count. Hello to any and all newcomers. Welcome. 

I haven't been doing much lately, except for thinking and figuring things out, plus dealing with the usual health scares with my folks. Had to take my dad to the emergency room, and then to a round of appointments. Busy, busy, busy.

But, today I did 2307 words. Whoo hoo Going to try for that, or better still, more tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Sorry to hear about your family health scares, Sheila. Hope your Dad is feeling better.

I wrote 3369 words today and a third of it was even non-university stuff, hurray.


----------



## Guest

8,672 today.

That also puts me over the million word mark for the year, or at least since I started keeping track on February 20, with 1,003,226 words and counting.


----------



## unkownwriter

CoraBuhlert said:


> Sorry to hear about your family health scares, Sheila. Hope your Dad is feeling better.


Thanks, Cora. He is feeling better, after getting a blood transfusion at the emergency room, and another last Friday. His diagnosis came a year after my mother got breast cancer, so it's been pretty nerve-wracking and hectic.



> I wrote 3369 words today and a third of it was even non-university stuff, hurray.


Woot! Woot!


----------



## Lydniz

Best wishes to your dad, Sheila.

I did 1,072 words yesterday.


----------



## Guest

5,177 today.


----------



## Sharon Cummin

I wrote 2,000 words yesterday. I am so excited!


----------



## Guest

6,952 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wrote 1060 on Tuesday and 2415 words yesterday. 

Sorry to hear about your family, Sheila. Two severely ill parents at the same time is tough.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

After four days of not hitting the mark, ki finally reached it again, with 1101 words yesterday.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another pretty good day with 2376 words.


----------



## Lydniz

2,503 yesterday.


----------



## Guest

2,550 here.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another good day with 2248 words.


----------



## David Wisehart

9,046 words today.

Haven't been consistent lately, but today was productive.

David


----------



## Lydniz

I managed 2,502 yesterday. Back to aiming for 1,000 today (the kids are at home).


----------



## HarryK

Congrats to everybody hitting their targets! 

Today, yesterday, and the day before were all 2000 word days for me. That boosts my average word count for the month to 3-400 per day. At this rate, my first draft will be done by...oh, next August.


----------



## Guest

David Wisehart said:


> 9,046 words today.
> 
> ...today was productive.
> 
> David


I'll say! 5,495 here.


----------



## Lydniz

723 words today. There was no dialogue though so it was harder going than usual.


----------



## Guest

5,829 today.  Little of mine, little of theirs.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2987 words yesterday.


----------



## Guest

1,036 today.


----------



## Lydniz

I did 576 yesterday. A bit poor, really.


----------



## AngryGames

Back on the wagon train after a month of editing hell. 

Today: 3,192
Total (WiP): 41,429 

Novel 1: 86,500 words - now seeking an editor (Adult Fic / dark teenage growing up stuff)
Novel 2: 133,000 words - now seeking an editor (Adult Fic + Organized Crime Fic + Sports)

I'm so stoked for NaNoMo this year...I'm literally itching (right now, at this moment, scratching) waiting the last few days to begin writing for it.


----------



## Lydniz

1,042 today. Hurray!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2778 words yesterday and already up to 1718 words today and the day isn't yet over.


----------



## Guest

AngryGames said:


> I'm so stoked for NaNoMo this year...I'm literally itching (right now, at this moment, scratching) waiting the last few days to begin writing for it.


My problem's I've got other projects I'm working on while waiting for that to start. Now I'd rather just keep working on them, so that could be interesting.
6,845 today.


----------



## Edward Lake

Just did 1951. That was a surprise.


----------



## Lydniz

1,001 yesterday. I was going to do the thousand or die, but it was a struggle again.


----------



## olefish

1500 hundred words yesterday.


----------



## Guest

5,534 today.


----------



## Edward Lake

2270 today. Episode 4 is coming along nicely.


----------



## Lydniz

You must be writing really fast, Edward. I'm sure I remember reading your thread on the blurb for the first part only about last week!


----------



## Edward Lake

Lydniz said:


> You must be writing really fast, Edward. I'm sure I remember reading your thread on the blurb for the first part only about last week!


I don't know where it's coming from. I'm just in love with the story. The characters are like my children and I really enjoy spending time with them.

Episode 3 is already being worked on by my copy editor, and I'm 7350 words into episode 4.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wrote 1030 words yesterday and 2759 words today. Luckily, I got a lot of chance to write on my lunch hour or it would be much less.


----------



## Sever Bronny

Congratz to everyone else here!

Good to be posting again (I changed my profile to my real name and picture - used to post under Septimus, with the stuffed owl avatar).

Anyway, 4112 for me today.

Keep on truckin' people!


----------



## Guest

6,768 here.  I tell ya, by the time I make this post each day I'm out of it!


----------



## Edward Lake

Greg Strandberg said:


> 6,768 here. I tell ya, by the time I make this post each day I'm out of it!


It's exhausting isn't it. I call it 'a mental marathon'.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Good to have you back, Steve, and not as a stuffed owl. Also congrats to everybody for makign your wordcount.

As for me, I wrote 2876 words today.


----------



## David Wisehart

I scared up 3,770 new words for Halloween.

David


----------



## Lydniz

2,514 yesterday. I tried a new technique of setting the oven timer for an hour at a time, and it seemed to work!


----------



## Guest

5,784 today.  144,670 for October.  That's a lot less than September.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

2064 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

2,777 words today. The oven timer method is going well!


----------



## Edward Lake

1891 today.


----------



## Dormouse

Joiningin on the fun for the first time. 

2307 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3562 words today plus I finished the fourth installment of the Silencer series.


----------



## David Wisehart

5202 new words, to start the month off in style.

David


----------



## Guest

7,703 here.


----------



## Lydniz

I think we need yomatta here, to record his 50k.


----------



## MrBourbons

2,344 yesterday, and 4,335 today. NaNoWriMo is in full swing!


----------



## Lydniz

I did 1,019 by 11am today, which was nice.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

1698 yesterday.  About to start today's writing.


----------



## 67499

Got to admit I've hard a time disciplining myself to produce 1,000 words a day to come up to the standards of this thread.  But I've signed on for NaNoWriMo requiring 1,600 words each day to produce a 50,000 word rough day in November.  After just two days' work, with a bare 1,300 words to show, I'm already beginning to panic.


----------



## David Wisehart

2,338 words today.

David


----------



## CoraBuhlert

5736 words today. Alas, most of that was class preparation work, so not all that many new words of fiction.


----------



## Guest

6,688 today.  Nice going to bed with your nano for the day already completed.


----------



## Edward Lake

Greg Strandberg said:


> 6,688 today. Nice going to bed with your nano for the day already completed.


That's awesome. I wish I could write that many words in one day. How long did it take you?


----------



## A. S. Warwick

2266 word count for the day.  Nano is helping me push the average up.


----------



## Lydniz

Steven Hardesty said:


> Got to admit I've hard a time disciplining myself to produce 1,000 words a day to come up to the standards of this thread. But I've signed on for NaNoWriMo requiring 1,600 words each day to produce a 50,000 word rough day in November. After just two days' work, with a bare 1,300 words to show, I'm already beginning to panic.


Seriously, try setting a timer. I've just started doing it and it's working really well. I set the timer for an hour and don't stop till the bell rings, then I take a break. Rinse and repeat. I find I can do a minimum of 650 words in an hour, and once I've got into my stride I get up to nearer 800. Other people find they can do more.

I'm feeling quite energised by it, because I've realised that if I set aside a certain amount of time each day just to get on with it, then I can get it over and done with instead of it hanging over my head all day. (I realise this isn't rocket science but it's been a revelation to me!)

Anyway, I did 1,014 words this morning.


----------



## MrBourbons

5,923 today takes me to a quarter of the way through NaNoWriMo. I just hope I don't burn out too early!


----------



## Sever Bronny

1405 for me today. Started late


----------



## Robert A Michael

2025 today. 2 hours.
1700 yesterday. 2 hours. (Had planned 10 hours, but got lazy and distracted)
Ahead so far for NaNo. Behind for my goals. My goal is 2,000 words/day. With 8-20 hours free most weekends, I should be able to maintain that average pretty easily. Off to a bad start. 

It is going to get worse, I think. CoD Ghosts comes out tomorrow night. I am going to be grinding hard at the game, at writing, and at my day job. Zombie time. Autopilot. Crash-and-burn.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1021 words for me today. My Mom fell ill and needed help, plus I was tired.


----------



## Guest

Edward Lake said:


> That's awesome. I wish I could write that many words in one day. How long did it take you?


Oh, I dunno, a little here and a little there. The best are the stretches of a thousand or two thousand words in an hour or so. You're gonna be pretty good, and pretty fast, at whatever you do everyday, no matter what job it may be. Well, I guess you could choose not to; I've known some pretty slow secretaries.

6,494 today.


----------



## kdarden

6792 this past week - exceeded my 5k weekly goal. 

With NaNo here, I should have no problem meeting my weekly goal since I'm already ahead.


----------



## Edward Lake

3191 today.


----------



## Lydniz

I did 1,164.


----------



## RaeC

2000 yesterday but I'm stuck on 650 today. I need to take a break and finish with a flurry.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another really good day with 5795 new words. Again lots of class prep work (which is why I'm not doing NaNo), but I also wrote 1400 words of a new epic fantasy tale.


----------



## Sever Bronny

Great job Cora )

1812 for me today. Stuck seven hours on a particular scene that required immense planning. Still not done it either


----------



## Guest

3,672 today.


----------



## Ben Oakley

Just seen this thread - great idea - I better update the word count since I last published, if I do under a thousand a day, there's always a good excuse... 

Oct 29th - *6574*
Oct 30th - *3834*
Oct 31st - *4416*
Nov 1st - 491 - (cover changes!)
Nov 2nd - *5676*
Nov 3rd - *2278*
Nov 4th - 0 - (climbing Ben Nevis!)
Nov 5th - *5014*


----------



## MrBourbons

4,283 today and now over 20k for the first five days of NaNoWriMo.


----------



## Lydniz

I managed 1,270. I'm at over 50k now, and on target to finish by the end of the month. I might get it released by Thanksgiving.


----------



## Edward Lake

1913 today.


----------



## 67499

4,421 words today for NaNoWriMo - can't believe it!


----------



## Sever Bronny

4767 for me today. A good day.

Keep it people!


----------



## Lydniz

I always feel I should be doing more when I see some of these wordcounts! 

Anyway, 1,202 today.


----------



## Guest

8,507 today.


----------



## Ben Oakley

Greg Strandberg said:


> 8,507 today.


Amazing - well done!

*1437 *for me today - kinda drifted onto other things - Okay; new kindle fire arrived - what was I to do!!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1039 yesterday and 1554 today.


----------



## Sever Bronny

2033 today


----------



## Guest

DavidNyx said:


> Amazing - well done!
> 
> *1437 *for me today - kinda drifted onto other things - Okay; new kindle fire arrived - what was I to do!!


Thanks, mainly editing today: 2,636.


----------



## Ben Oakley

*4696*

Back on track


----------



## Sever Bronny

Got lucky - 1690 today in two hours


----------



## Lydniz

2,703 yesterday.


----------



## Guest

3,454 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1134 words yesterday.


----------



## Ben Oakley

*5023*

...and with it the end of a first draft


----------



## Lydniz

Congrats, David. 

I did 2,788 today. I'm quite happy with that. I've done my 9,000 for the week so I can take the weekend off.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your first draft, David.

I wrote a good 4441 words today.


----------



## Ben Oakley

CoraBuhlert said:


> Congrats on finishing your first draft, David.





Lydniz said:


> Congrats, David.


Thank you! - this thread is my inspiration and gives me a kick to get things done.

Some amazing figures this week - well done everyone!!


----------



## Guest

8,127 here.


----------



## 67499

Thought I'd give myself three cheers right here over my nearly 11,000 word day on Thursday (for NaNoWriMo).  But I barely managed 1,000 on Friday.  And today I'm sitting before my PC and can't seem to get anything out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

We do have a few Italian posters here, Steven, so you might want to ask one of them.

Congrats on the 11000 word day BTW.


----------



## MGalloway

2,268 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

4760 words for me today. But again, most of that was clas preparation.


----------



## Lydniz

Steven Hardesty said:


> I'm also struggling with a bit of translation and could use some help (also mentioned this on the NaNoWriMo board): My book's motto is "How much is that little doggie in the window?" which I think translates as "Quanto costo il piccolo canne nella'fenestra?" Right, wrong, should I shoot my Italian dictionary?


I would say something like "Quanto costa quel cagnolino in vetrina?". Disclaimer: I am not a native Italian.


----------



## Guest

6,640 today.


----------



## Guest

5,034 today.


----------



## Lydniz

1,217 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Finished at 5648 words yesterday. Again, mostly class preparation, but I hope to get some actual writing done today.


----------



## Edward Lake

Just did 1398. Going to try and do more before work.


----------



## 67499

Fell behind today on my NaNoWriMo effort - cut 2,371 words I'd written the day before because they were bad bad bad.  Will try to make up tomorrow or fear I'll be drummed off this thread.


----------



## Ben Oakley

*1283 *today - working on covers and website at the mo


----------



## Sever Bronny

1295 yesterday
1296 today

Congratz to everyone steaming along


----------



## dalya

My word count and enthusiasm will never be as great as that magical day called Tomorrow.


----------



## AngryGames

Been absent from the thread for a while (been in editing hell for four different books). 

However, over the last two nights, I've written a combined 11,295 words. I'll probably hit 14k-15k before I go to sleep in another 3-4 hours. 

I really needed this. After spending 98% of the last month editing/revising, I thought my brain might explode from all the words trapped inside. 

(it did explode, actually...all those rotten words are now secured in Scrivener...yay for empty heads!)


----------



## Lydniz

I did 1,216 this morning. I'm on the home stretch now.


----------



## Guest

CoraBuhlert said:


> Finished at 5648 words yesterday. Again, mostly class preparation, but I hope to get some actual writing done today.


Surely you can bundle that into some kind of book, or maybe 2 by now.

7,012 here.


----------



## Indecisive

May I join? I've just reached the point where I'm ready to begin adding wordcount to my rewrite of a major project. It will be a combination of rewriting, editing, and writing from scratch. It's a 5-book series, which will probably come in at 400,000 words total, give or take a bit. I'd like to finish it by the end of 2014, and I fantasize about burning through it by the beginning of September, but I occasionally take time away for paid work (and family life etc.).

I'm a slow typist (actively working to improve that) and I don't have a lot of time to work with. My youngest (a rowdy 3-year-old) is in preschool 4 mornings a week, but often one of those days gets eaten up with something or other. My goal is to do 2,000+ words on school days and edit those and/or write 1,000 words on non-school days. I hope to work up to an occasional 5,000-word day in the next few months. 

Here goes nothin'!


----------



## Seanathin23

4000 words yesterday and that felt like pushing it. Maybe some day I can get to that six, seven thousand word a day count. You people impress me constantly.


----------



## Lydniz

Welcome, Amelia, and good luck!


----------



## Indecisive

Thanks! 1225 today, so not very impressive, but it's a start!


----------



## Lydniz

That's about what I manage too. I take the thread header literally.


----------



## MGalloway

1,355 2,541 5,007 today. And finished off a rough draft!


----------



## MrBourbons

1,744 today - I'm back in the NaNoWriMo groove. Only 40 minutes of writing at the end of the day too!


----------



## 67499

Just 532 words today, but I had lot on my honey-do list and forgive myself.


----------



## Sever Bronny

3346 today


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1466 words here.


----------



## Guest

5,222 today.


----------



## Lydniz

1,017 today. I wanted to do more but I got stuck in traffic after dropping the kids off so didn't have time.


----------



## Edward Lake

2097 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1033 words. Wednesdays are always tiring, because I have a full class load.


----------



## Guest

10,582 today.


----------



## Indecisive

597 yesterday, 1687 today. I'm struggling a bit to get back into the flow of this project, and of actually producing anything longer than 800 words, but that's why I'm here! 

I think I might write a blog post, too.


----------



## Lydniz

I did 2,875 words today. That might be the most I've ever done in one day (sad, I know, but I only deal in finished words).


----------



## 67499

Managed 1,802 words and finally got across the 50,000 word barrier for NaNoWriMo, but still have a quarter or maybe a third of the story still to write and have only been averaging 500 words a day.  Feeling desperate.


----------



## Edward Lake

2068 today. Just passed the 20k mark of episode 4. This series is writing itself!


----------



## Ben Oakley

Greg Strandberg said:


> 10,582 today.


Always impressed!

*1789* today


----------



## Guest

Lydniz said:


> I did 2,875 words today. That might be the most I've ever done in one day (sad, I know, but I only deal in finished words).


You're here posting more often that most.



DavidNyx said:


> Always impressed!
> *1789* today


Thanks, I get jealous of other people's NaNo counts. 6,342 today.


----------



## Indecisive

1603 so far today, and I think that will be it. It's only just after 9:30 here, but it's straight kids and errands for the rest of the day and I'm tired. I've realized that I'm never going to make my goals for the coming year unless I convert my early morning downtime to productive writing time, but the transition is going to require a lot of caffeine. 

Also I did a 400-word blog post yesterday in the late afternoon.


----------



## Ben Oakley

*1602* - working on websites today!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1042 yesterday and 2326 words today.


----------



## Lydniz

2,711 words yesterday. I've reached my weekly word target but I might do a bit this evening and tomorrow, as I'm nearly at the end and I want to get published by the start of December.


----------



## Guest

8,290 done.


----------



## 67499

Managed 3,890 before the rain swept away and now it's beach weather, so closing up the PC and heading out to my other life.


----------



## Ben Oakley

*2320* today


----------



## Indecisive

Barely squeezing in with 1015 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1015 words yesterday and already 2846 today. Plus, I pressed "publish" for a new short story.


----------



## Guest

2,700 today.

Polished up my first 2 parts and sent them to the Kindle Serials submission process.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000828741


----------



## 67499

Logged 5,536 words for NaNoWriMo and hope to do more before the weekend's out, squeezed between heading to the beach to see the sand castle competition and then in the evening hearing a local blues band downtown.  Also trying mightily to copy Cora's productivity - I hope to e-publish a short story in the week ahead and re-cover a novella, both on Kindle, as well as start a new blog on forgotten military history.  Oh, yes, have to go to work, as well.


----------



## Edward Lake

What a weekend this was for me. Over 5000 words between Friday night and Saturday, then 5000 more today! Just passed the 30k mark for a 40k novel. Episode 4 is coming along nicely.


----------



## Guest

4,671 yesterday.


----------



## Ben Oakley

*2191* today


----------



## Lydniz

I did 1,303 yesterday.


----------



## Lydniz

And 1,214 today.


----------



## Guest

10,714 today.  Boy oh boy I didn't think I'd have a book come out this month, but I just might be able to pound one out after all.  Or I could stick to the release schedule.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1319 words yesterday.


----------



## AngryGames

hrmmm...so after almost 6 weeks of constant editing and revising, with only a few days sprinkled in there...I finally exploded tonight. The words had to get out of my brain.

Today: 16,671 (some new story that popped up out of nowhere)
Total (WiP): 16,671

This story is IN my head, which means I'm looking at 10k-15k per day until it is done. I love it when stories just blow through town like this. I hate agonizing over the last 10k of a 60k+ story.


----------



## Ben Oakley

AngryGames said:


> Today: 16,671


Jeez - well done!!

*2027 *today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Wow, that's an awesome wordcount, Angry Games.

My own 3315 look piddly by comparison


----------



## AngryGames

Remember, it's not a competition. I went weeks without writing a single word (other than revision words, or emails haha). I'm normally a 3-6k per day kind of guy, but for the next 6-10 days, I'm going to be 10k+. This story must come out!


----------



## Guest

7,873 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Only 1106 words - Wednesdays are bad.

However, I also uploaded a short holiday romance.


----------



## Edward Lake

6369 today. By far my best day in a long time. And at 39460 words the rough draft for episode 4 is complete! Sending it off to the beta readers. 

I need some ice cream.


----------



## Lydniz

473 yesterday. Poor.


----------



## Guest

Lydniz said:


> 473 yesterday. Poor.


You're gonna have a good day tomorrow and come back with a whopping number, I know it. 

8,517 here.


----------



## Lydniz

I hope so - I'm aiming for at least 3,000. I've already done nearly 1,500 and it's only lunchtime!


----------



## AngryGames

passed out before I could post yesterday, and I don't have an exact number, but it's right around 11k. 

I'm just waking up, about to start the writing day. Should be a good day. Hoping the WiP will be 35k-40k before I quit 

Yesterday: 11,000 (est)
Total (WiP): 27,600 (est)

Roar.


----------



## Lydniz

Wow. I've never written so much I passed out!  

However, my total for today is 3,548. Huzzah!


----------



## Lana Amore

1,036

Good news, after 3,100 hundred words, I don't hate it anymore.  Mostly. *kicks story*


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Only 1020 words today, but I have a new book in my sig.


----------



## Guest

AngryGames said:


> passed out before I could post yesterday, and I don't have an exact number, but it's right around 11k.


I had that happen last week one day. I was laying in bed when I realized in didn't write my word count or my list for the next day. I was quite tempted to get back up and turn the computer on but I held off until morning.

7,260 here.


----------



## MrBourbons

2,128 today. Need to keep this daily pace going for the rest of the month to finish NaNoWriMo, especially after two weeks of illnesses and consistent fatigue.


----------



## Lydniz

1,871 words yesterday. Hope you're feeling better now, MrB.


----------



## Guest

3,566 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1046 words yesterday.


----------



## 67499

Wow, Greg and AngryGames - 7,000, 11,000, a billion!  That's terrific.  Lately I've been logging 3,000-something each day for NaNoWriMo and am so exhausted I can't count anymore.  The characters in my story have run away with it.  The 60K target I had in mind now looks to top out at 90K before month's end.  The subject is important to me - the Vietnam war and its fallout - so I'll let them run until I warm up my Delete button for December editing.


----------



## MrBourbons

Lydniz said:


> 1,871 words yesterday. Hope you're feeling better now, MrB.


Meh. Not quite yet. Still have an annoying cough but my wife has it much worse. She just can't seem to shake any of it. Plus our kids are incredibly demanding right now, meaning we've not been able to rest at all.


----------



## Lydniz

MrBourbons said:


> Meh. Not quite yet. Still have an annoying cough but my wife has it much worse. She just can't seem to shake any of it. Plus our kids are incredibly demanding right now, meaning we've not been able to rest at all.


I think you might be my husband.


----------



## Lydniz

1,193 today. Soooooo close to the end!


----------



## Guest

I about 15,000 words away from the completion of Book Five in my series. I can't wait for it to be over and take a break.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3797 words for me today, plus I finished a flash fiction story.


----------



## Guest

Steven Hardesty said:


> The 60K target I had in mind now looks to top out at 90K before month's end.


Wow, that's really good!

4,089 today.


----------



## MrBourbons

Lydniz said:


> I think you might be my husband.


Go and rest then!


----------



## Lydniz

226 yesterday and about 470 today, and that's my draft finished!


----------



## Avrettos

Nice guys! I've been patting myself on the back for 2000 words a day Saturday and Sunday recently but you guys have inspired me to push it more!


----------



## Guest

3,028 today.


----------



## MrBourbons

3,487 today.


----------



## Guest

821 today.


----------



## Lydniz

Are you feeling unwell, Greg?


----------



## MrBourbons

3,022 for the day, and over 40k for NaNoWriMo now. I can do it!

Erm, make that 3,671 instead!


----------



## 67499

After taking a couple of steps backwards yesterday in NaNoWriMo'ing when I edited out a couple thousand lousy words, I made up ground today - 5,482 - and just about got to the finish line.  You may cheer and haul out your brass bands.  I certainly am about to!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I forgot to post in this threat for the past few days, but I have been writing.

On Sunday, I wrote 1022 words, on Monday 1095 words and today a very good 4032 words.


----------



## Guest

Lydniz said:


> Are you feeling unwell, Greg?


Just seemed like a pointless day, after publishing. I personally mope about a bit after that. Almost put up 0.

3,523 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1090 words today. Had to deal with a full class load and a rush translation job for a bunch of legal documents. It was a certified translation, too (well, those pay better), so I had to personally stamp and sign every single one of approx. 20 pages.


----------



## Guest

2,113 today.


----------



## Guest

Greg Strandberg said:


> 2,113 today.


Just me and you today, kid. 1,674.


----------



## MrBourbons

3,513 today. Just over a thousand to go on my NaNoWriMo.


----------



## 67499

Did a last 2,000-odd words (too tired to count anymore) to wrap up my NaNoWriMo novel today at 92K.  Now the really hard work begins - editing this monster.


----------



## Guest

3,528 today.  Not looking forward to editing either.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1016 words on Thursday and 2588 words on Friday.


----------



## MrBourbons

A mere 1,466 today, but NaNoWriMo 2013 has been conquered!


----------



## Guest

8,530 here.


----------



## 69959

2707 this morning after three days off. I thought I'd have lost some traction, but I'm still moving along! My project is at 68,954.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Started the new month with 2857 words.


----------



## Guest

4,171 today.


----------



## 69959

I ended yesterday with 4,200 and some change. Today I've got 2,584 so far. I really want to finish this novel. 22k more to go. If I double my typical 2k a day, I could be done by the weekend.


----------



## Quiss

Ha!
I did almost 3k yesterday and then came up with a SUPA AWESOME plot twist that pretty much makes most of that entirely useless.
We are artists, we must bleed for our craft.... *dramatic sigh*


----------



## 69959

Quiss said:


> Ha!
> I did almost 3k yesterday and then came up with a SUPA AWESOME plot twist that pretty much makes most of that entirely useless.
> We are artists, we must bleed for our craft.... *dramatic sigh*


So true! Yesterday my MC sneaked away and found a hidden surprise - much to my surprise. It slowed my writing down because that was _not_ in my outline and threw some of my plans off. Though it was a lot more interesting than what I had planned.


----------



## Lydniz

Quiss said:


> Ha!
> I did almost 3k yesterday and then came up with a SUPA AWESOME plot twist that pretty much makes most of that entirely useless.
> We are artists, we must bleed for our craft.... *dramatic sigh*


Can you keep it and use it for something else?

I'm not writing at the moment, as I've just uploaded my latest so it's all admin at the moment. Plus, I haven't even started my Christmas shopping.


----------



## Guest

5,556 today.


----------



## Guest

3,943 here.


----------



## Gerald

Oo, hello! Why haven't I seen this before?

Since I've written 390,223 words this year so far, I suppose I qualify. Over 200k for a friend's #100kwords100days in January, (just) over 100k for the July issue of 100kwords100days, and 74k for NaNoWriMo. And over 11k (and counting) for December so far.


----------



## Gerald

3,567 today. Need to get a Christmas collection of Dark Shorts out soon.


----------



## 69959

I got just over 4k yesterday. Today I only got 1668, and it doesn't look like I'll get any more. I need to outline better, that's what makes the difference. That and social media....


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome to the thread, Gerald. Those are some pretty impressive numbers. 

I wrote 1057 words yesterday and 1495 today. Could have been better, but Wednesdays are difficult.


----------



## Gerald

CoraBuhlert said:


> Welcome to the thread, Gerald. Those are some pretty impressive numbers.


Thank you, Cora. I'm retired, so have more time than most. My 2014 resolution is to actually publish some more of this stuff (700,000 words of Works In Progress  )


----------



## Guest

5,388 today.  I'm editing my NaNo book again and hope to have it out on Tuesday.  Lots of fun stuff to work on right now.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Keep 'em coming, Gerald. And have fun with the NaNo book, Greg.

Since I was largely stuck at home because of the massive monster storm, I managed to write 2967 words today. Didn't quite make it to 3000, but I'm satisfied nonetheless.


----------



## Gerald

I had a bad day yesterday - only 650. In mitigation, we did have flood warnings along our coast last night, for sea levels higher than 1953, when a number of people lost their lives. So a lot of my writing time was spent chatting with local people online and passing along news about the floods. Fortunately, we're a good 10 metres above sea level here, so we were fine.


----------



## Guest

2,701 today.


----------



## Jan Thompson

How do you count this? I've only been counting NEW words I write. I.e. I take the total for this week and subtract the total for last week. It's hard to count words per day when I'm editing.

Just wondering how to do the Math. Thanks.


----------



## Lydniz

I just use the wordcount on Scrivener.


----------



## Gerald

I always keep a spreadsheet with a daily count & running total. I have separate columns for different works, which get added together.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'v also been struck by the massive monster storm our meteorologists have named Xaver, Gerald. Though the benchmark of comparison here in Germany is not the 1953 storm, which passed Germany by to kill lots of people in Britain, Belgium and the Netherlands, but the 1962 storm, which killed over 300 people in Hamburg. Luckily, flood defenses are much better these days and so the storm and resulting flood, though very high, resulted in very few casualties. 

I'm using an Excel file to track my wordcount, Jan, broken down into projects. For today, it says 2568 words.


----------



## Gerald

CoraBuhlert said:


> Luckily, flood defenses are much better these days and so the storm and resulting flood, though very high, resulted in very few casualties.


Exactly, Cora. And the new media (internet, social media) meant that people are now more aware of what's happening, in real time.

Friday, 6th December: 1,118
After struggling with a short story, got it finished, and starting a new one today.


----------



## Guest

6,377 today and got the cover for Black Walnut.  I'll be excited to introduce that with a blog post tomorrow!


----------



## Lydniz

Well done! I'm getting started on my next. Today I've managed 144 words of notes. Oh well, I have to start somewhere...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Notes definitely count, Lydniz.

Congrats on finishing your story, Greg.

I managed a good 3256 words today, though most of it was for the university class I am teaching. Luckily, the subject of this week's class is creative writing, so this is something I'm good at.


----------



## Guest

6,794 and mostly rewrites for an IRS back taxes website.


----------



## Guest

4,729 today.


----------



## 69959

Sounds like everyone is doing well! Last week, I managed to get at least 4,000 each day, and I wrote a little bit on Saturday (my day off) because I was determined to finish my book, which I did yesterday. What a great feeling! It's the fourth in that series. 

This morning, I started a new book/series and wrote 2,657 words. My free time will be filled with editing, rewrites, and going over beta notes.


----------



## MrBourbons

I managed 1,047 yesterday for a new short story. That's the first I've written (aside from a spot of world building and character development) since the end of NaNoWriMo.


----------



## Gerald

I'm a bit behind  

Saturday, 7th December: 1962 and the end of the shorts collection

Sunday, 8th December: 357 (much of the day was spent creating a cover for the new collection and updating / improving the previous covers.)


----------



## Clark Magnan

Completed NaNo last month and have since turned back to the first novel, so I haven't had anything to post. I've since read that tome and I'm working on the next draft. 

Words written: 0
Words read: embarassing


----------



## Gerald

Monday, 9th December: 2,506. A bit better.
Total for December so far: 20,350; total for year: 399,192


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2687 words over here.


----------



## Guest

5,229 today and the NaNo book published.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on getting your NaNo book out there, Greg.

QAs for me, I wrote 2293 words today.


----------



## bellaandre

Wow, you're all writing like crazy! What an inspirational thread. I'm really getting going on my new book this week and got 3k words done today. Feels great!
 Bella


----------



## Robert A Michael

Getting back into the groove post-NaNoWriMo. 1221 yesterday and 1121 today. Finished a "sticking" chapter that was hard for me to write past. I am one of "those" writers that cannot just skip ahead and write the next chapter in the outline. I have to write beginning-to-end to keep a narrative flow.

My goal is to get back to those 2,000-4,000 word total days. Maybe tomorrow. Or Thursday. Yeah, Thursday is promising.


----------



## Guest

bellaandre said:


> Wow, you're all writing like crazy! What an inspirational thread. I'm really getting going on my new book this week and got 3k words done today. Feels great!
> Bella


Well, writing is one thing and selling is another, and you've got me beat there!

5,108 today.


----------



## Gerald

Well done on publishing the book, Greg!

Tuesday, 10th December: 1,062
Wednesday, 11th December: 1,325
Total for December: 22,737 Total for 2013: 401,579

I know what you mean by a sticky chapter, Robert. I've been struggling with one, but I think I've broken through. Wordcount down because I'm editing another piece at the moment.


----------



## 69959

The last two days haven't been so great. I think I got about 1700 yesterday, and then today I only had about 500. I have a cold and can't get up. This morning, I just gave up and finished editing the book I sent out to my beta readers today. So it wasn't a total loss.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

bellaandre said:


> Wow, you're all writing like crazy! What an inspirational thread. I'm really getting going on my new book this week and got 3k words done today. Feels great!
> Bella


Great to have you here, Bella. And of course you're an inspiration to us all.

Only 1133 words over here, but then this day wiped me pretty much out. I barely slept last night, taught two graduate classes today, attended the English department Christmas party and then had to drive 60 kilometers home in the dark through dense fog.


----------



## Guest

CoraBuhlert said:


> Great to have you here, Bella. And of course you're an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Only 1133 words over here, but then this day wiped me pretty much out. I barely slept last night, taught two graduate classes today, attended the English department Christmas party and then had to drive 60 kilometers home in the dark through dense fog.


Sounds like a good short story, of how a terrible nightmare begins. How does the car go off the road? At the covered bridge or near the turn-off to Old Man Willard's place?

5,245 today.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth

I'm going to join up with y'all, too. I don't write most Sundays, but I try to make it up the rest of the week. I wrote about 1400 yesterday. My numbers vary a lot, but I'm trying to stay over 1000 six days a week.

This book has been slow because it's the culmination of the trilogy and has a lot of people and plots to keep track of and yet keep easy to follow, but I'm having a lot of fun with it. I'm taking classes online from a notoriously difficult school in January, so I've been trying to finish most of it by then. I do edit a little as I go along, but only stuff that's at least a week old. I found that I don't loathe editing half so much if I do a little as I go along.

I hope to edit and write short stories for a couple months starting in January, and just reset before going in a new direction.


----------



## 69959

LynnBlackmar said:


> I'm going to join up with y'all, too. I don't write most Sundays, but I try to make it up the rest of the week. I wrote about 1400 yesterday. My numbers vary a lot, but I'm trying to stay over 1000 six days a week.


I write six days a week too. My goal is 2k words each morning, but I certainly don't always hit it. I have to get up by 4:15 to do that, and some days I just can't get up. I've been sick for most of the last four weeks and my youngest wakes up with nightmares a couple times most nights.

Today I hit 2504. Good writing day.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Greg Strandberg said:


> Sounds like a good short story, of how a terrible nightmare begins. How does the car go off the road? At the covered bridge or near the turn-off to Old Man Willard's place?
> 
> 5,245 today.


Near the Sith Lord Brothel in Natenstedt obviously. Which is a real place BTW, a farmhouse converted into a brothel (German prostitution laws are pretty liberal) on a lonely stretch of road in the middle of nowhere. They have red neon tubes which look like Sith Lord lightsabres in their windows, hence the nickname Sith Lord Brothel.

And yes, it was very horror story like, especially since the dense fog made it easy to lose your orientation.


----------



## bellaandre

CoraBuhlert said:


> Great to have you here, Bella. And of course you're an inspiration to us all.


Thank you, Cora! Very pleased to be hanging out with people who are writing with such focus and determination! 

I got in 1800 words yesterday, though it took me until 8:30 pm to pull it off. Fortunately, I woke up with 2 scenes bursting out of my fingertips, so I'm hopeful that today will be another good writing day as well!

 Bella


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Had a pretty good day today of 2978 words. No, I couldn't manage the missing 22 to make it 3000.


----------



## Gerald

Thursday, 12th December: 2,342 
Total for December: 25,079 Total for 2013: 403,921

A Much better day. Got over the sticky bit, and moving on more swiftly.


----------



## Guest

4,437 today.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth

I wrote 1336 yesterday. 

Intended to write more, but things kept popping up. December is always like this for me. January and February will be very slow, and I usually get a lot done in them.


----------



## 69959

I'm with you, Cora. I wrote 1691 and didn't get 9 more to hit 1700.  I did at least break 9k for the project.


----------



## Lydniz

I'm hardly doing anything at the moment, what with Christmas presents to buy and wrap, family to visit, etc. However, I went out and met some friends last night, and managed to get a bit of plotting done on the train, so I was pleased about that. I can't wait to get stuck into it all again, but I don't suppose I'll be able to do that until the new year.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2268 words today.


----------



## Guest

3,759 here.


----------



## antonnaseton

Roughly 1700 words today.


----------



## Gerald

Friday, 13th December: 287  

As others have said, Christmas preparations are starting to get in the way. I need to find snippets of time to write now.

Edit: and I'm editing, too.


----------



## Guest

3,540 today.


----------



## Gerald

Saturday, 14th December: 1,122

I'm editing during the day, and writing (when I'm tired) at night. Maybe I should swap them around.


----------



## 67499

Haven't written a thing since NaNoWriMo ended - exhaustion - but worked up a new blog called "Forgotten War Stories" - forgottenwarstories.blogspot.com - and I've _thought_ about 100,000 words in planning my next writing project. Do thought words count?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1054 words yesterday and 3110 words today, plus I pressed publish on the fourth Silencer adventure.


----------



## KaraKing

I just wanted to come in here and celebrate!!!!!! After being a part of this club for the past 7 months (although, I didn't always check in) I'm finally DONE!!!!! 

I am so excited, I'm high off of life right now.    

I don't think I will be able to fall asleep tonight. Too happy. I can't wait to release "The Power of the Pussy: Part Two".

I also wanted to say thanks for the motivation. Committing to a thousand words a day really helped me get this done in a reasonable amount of time. Now that I'm done, I look over my book and I can't believe I wrote that much. 

Thanks everyone, and I hope I can serve as motivation for anyone in the beginning stages. Stick with it and you'll be done in no time. Good luck out there...


----------



## Guest

KaraKing said:


> I just wanted to come in here and celebrate!!!!!! After being a part of this club for the past 7 months (although, I didn't always check in) I'm finally DONE!!!!!


Good job!

2,235 today.


----------



## Gerald

Sunday, 15th December: 1,063

The editing is done. More time for writing.



Steven Hardesty said:


> I've _thought_ about 100,000 words in planning my next writing project. Do thought words count?


Errr .... no.



KaraKing said:


> After being a part of this club for the past 7 months (although, I didn't always check in) I'm finally DONE!!!!!


Yay! Well done.


----------



## 69959

After writing nothing all weekend, I got 1406 this morning.

I think the rest of the year is just going to be what I can get done. I'm going to drop my daily goals. I've already written way more than I originally planned for the last two months of the year.



KaraKing said:


> I just wanted to come in here and celebrate!!!!!! After being a part of this club for the past 7 months (although, I didn't always check in) I'm finally DONE!!!!!


Congratulations!  I think finishing a project is even more of a thrill than hitting publish.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your book, Kara.

I wrote a decent 2845 words today.


----------



## Guest

4,292 today.


----------



## Guest

3,478 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1115 words yesterday and 1804 today.


----------



## Guest

2,789 today.


----------



## Lydniz

Woohoo! I've finally started my next book. I've written - ahem - a grand total of 188 words. Now I shall write some more.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1638 words over here. Yesterday and today were rather tiring with lots of drama related to my university job and involving a control freak of a professor who is basically trying to boot me out.


----------



## 69959

I've decided to take the rest of the month off from writing. Life has me stressed and I already got quite far ahead in my writing over the last month and a half. I'm where I originally wanted to be around the 2nd month of January. Plus I'm now thinking about turning my new series into a serial instead. Also, it wasn't going to be paranormal, but now it's looking like it it will be after all. I also said it wouldn't have romance. Will that change too? I've got to figure that out as well as get some editing and re-writes in.


----------



## Guest

No rest for the weary.  4,452 here.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Only 1054 words here. Too busy with Christmas stuff.


----------



## dalya

3300 words today. Deadline looms. The algorithms demand new content.

Probably double that if you add up my kboards posts ... and if those actually counted.


----------



## Guest

4,962 today.


----------



## Guest

3,421 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1017 words yesterday and 1986 today. Plus, I decorated the Christmas tree, which is a whole lot of work (and not very pleasant, since I'm mildly allergic against fir trees and get swollen fingers from decorating the Christmas tree).


----------



## Guest

2,611 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2100 words here.


----------



## Guest

5,288 today.


----------



## Guest

0 today, first time since Aug. 29th.


----------



## Lydniz

Fair enough


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Ah well, it's Christmas, so relax.

Though I still managed 1076 yesterday on Christmas Eve after my parents had gone to bed. 317 words so far today.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to check in and see if you would be rolling this effort over to a 2014 thread?

Chrispy


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I guess we'll start a new thread for 2014, just like we did for 2013.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

CoraBuhlert said:


> I guess we'll start a new thread for 2014, just like we did for 2013.


Sounds good. I'd like to join in for the next round.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Great. Looking forward to having you.

Up to 745 words for today by now.


----------



## Guest

3,230 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Finished the day at 1463 words here.


----------



## Lydniz

I'll be back for 2014. I don't expect to get anything more done from now until the 31st at this point.


----------



## Guest

4,072 here.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Just about 700 yesterday. Just warming up


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2536 words on Boxing Day, i.e. December 26, and already 1483 words today.

Plus, I finished not one but two stories. Though to be fair, both were very close to their respective ends.


----------



## 69959

Even though I'm taking the rest of the year off from writing, I did get in 2,024 yesterday and today adding in some scenes after going over beta notes. It felt like a lot less for some reason.


----------



## Guest

2,272 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1480 words over here.


----------



## Guest

3,771 done.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Greg Strandberg said:


> 3,771 done.


Greg, may I borrow your brain for a few hours?  j/k Great job, I admire your gusto.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

671 today and yes I am counting that 1! 

Something really was getting in my way the last few days. When I couldnt break through I decided to practice (openings, dialog, etc..) instead and do some research on a few authors I admire. Then wham I was able to get started. Not the most awesome words but good words nevertheless.  A little mini breakthrough Yay!


----------



## Cege Smith

I am back in the saddle after a bit of an extended break since I wrapped my last book. I need to complete Book 4 in the Bloodtruth series by the end of January, so I'm going to need more than what I pulled today (1123 words) to make that happen. It's just the gears are rusty- hopefully just writing again everyday will provide the grease they need.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Only 1142 words today. What gets me is that there are way too many people in my life who think that just because they are bored during the dead time between the years, I must automatically be too and try to drag me into their projects.

Plus, I'm dealing with a close relative who has decided to start a new business (which IMO isn't viable) and tries to pressure me into working for him for free. Of course, they'll pay me once they make money (which they won't) and they'll even offer me a stable job with benefits (which I don't want). Plus, his business partners treat me like crap and don't listen to suggestions (Is it my job to figure out that their lawyer is incompetent and submitted the wrong draft of the partnership agreement?), they just have demands. And since the person is so closely related, I can't say no without causing a major family crisis.


----------



## Guest

Lots of interesting stuff here today.

2,828 here and feel like this week has just been dragging a bit.  Probably time to start the new thread soon.  

Well, I got 1,243,780 recorded on my spreadsheet for the year (or Feb 20 when I started it) so it is possible for all those trying to do a lot.  Since I started posting on this thread each day in September I've written 592,085 words or so.  So in other words stick with it here starting in another 2 days and don't get discouraged by people who put up big numbers.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Managed 5123 words of rewrites today, the best for a long time.  Finished the rewrite of one novelette and made the start on the next.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Those are truly inspiring numbers, Greg.

2424 words over here. I haven't calculated the 2013 total yet.


----------



## Cege Smith

1233 today- and with that I have a workable first chapter. It's all downhill from here.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

Greg Strandberg said:


> don't get discouraged by people who put up big numbers.


INSPIRED is more like how I would describe it! Looking forward to participating more as we go forward.

Each of us are probably tracking our own progress, but if it makes sense and helps keep motivation up I'd be happy to volunteer to keep a running total going forward based on posts to the thread in 2014. Maybe no names, but just a total count to show how much a group of dedicated writers could put out over the course of the year. Might be fun to do. Shoot a group of just 10 writers at the minimum could kick out over 3.5 Million words. The equivalant of 35 novels at 100K words. Judging by what I have seen posted over the last few months the total would be much more.


----------



## Guest

3,638 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1474 words over here and that's it for me for 2013. We'll start the new thread tomorrow.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

614 on the East Coast and just in time.


----------



## Guest

4,155 today.


----------



## Lydniz

Is there a new thread yet? I'm back to work tomrrow.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady

1,295 Over here


----------



## BuddyGott

Reading the postings and seeing how well you're all doing is very inspiring. I'm looking forward to joining in on the 2014 thread when it starts.


----------



## 69959

Great job everyone!

I'm getting back in tomorrow morning with a new novel. Will there be a new thread?  This year I think I'll keep a running total. Great idea!


----------



## Cege Smith

196 words yesterday and 1830 today. That's an average of 1000 between the two days.


----------



## antonnaseton

I did 2091 yesterday. Don't think I can do any fiction words today as I'm so busy


----------

